# ICB 2.0 - Lastenheft: Welche Anforderungen habt ihr an Alutechs Trailbike? [Ergebnisse]



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

[Update: Ergebnisse online] Während wir noch lange nicht aufhören wollen, neue Hinterbau-Konzepte zu sammeln, wollen wir parallel in einer Umfrage unser "Lastenheft" erarbeiten. Wozu wir das brauchen? Am Ende stehen wir mit verschiedenen, vielversprechenden Skizzen hier und müssen uns für eine entscheiden. Damit das nicht nach Gusto geht, sondern tatsächlich das für ein Trailbike beste Konzept das Rennen macht, brauchen wir Entscheidungskriterien.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Lastenheft: Welche Anforderungen habt ihr an Alutechs Trailbike? [Ergebnisse]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Sebov (15. Mai 2014)

antriebseffizient, leicht und bremsstabil. Und ab geht die Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2014)

Zu Punkt 3 kommt es natürlich drauf an wieviel Positionen es gibt und wieviel davon man bewerten muß. 
Sonst könnte auch ein Platz 3 zum Schluß auf Platz 1 stehen.


G.


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Die Idee ist, das aus - mal angenommen es gibt 15 Attribute - sich jeder für a) 5 davon entscheiden muss und b) zusätzlich diese 5 der Wichtigkeit nach sortiert.

die Skala ist aber noch nicht ganz final, wir sind noch etwas am tüfteln und experimentieren, was Sinn ergibt.


----------



## SCM (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Idee ist, das aus - mal angenommen es gibt 15 Attribute - sich jeder für a) 5 davon entscheiden muss und b) zusätzlich diese 5 der Wichtigkeit nach sortiert.
> 
> die Skala ist aber noch nicht ganz final, wir sind noch etwas am tüfteln und experimentieren, was Sinn ergibt.



Hi Nuts, könnt ihr das so machen, dass man die Gewichtung in einem fest vorgegebenen Format an euch z.B. per PN schicken muss? So kann man:

a) Leute rausfiltern, die die Sache nicht ernst genug nehmen - eine PN/Mail ist mehr Aufwand als ein Posting
b) die Abstimmung geheim halten, was mit Sicherheit 326 Seiten an Diskussion und Gedisse spart.
c) ihr müsst nichts aus Beiträgen rausfiltern.

Und die "Layout-unabhängigen" Eigenschaften sollten nicht separat aufgeführt werden, da sie ja ansonsten in jedem Fall Berücksichtigung finden?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2014)

Ja wenn mans dann...hmmh...ja die Gewichtung macht auf jedenfall gut Sinn 

G.


----------



## µ_d (15. Mai 2014)

Ausreichend groß dimensionierte sowie gut gedichtete Lager finde ich wichtig. Sieht man leider viel zu selten...


----------



## Koohgie (15. Mai 2014)

ich finde bremsstempeln nicht wichtig bei 130mm, bei meinem mega merk ich nicht viel davon, bei dem federweg fällt das nicht ganz so negativ auf wie bein einem bigbike... einen langen Dämpfer einbauen das wäre für mich mal was neues in der Klasse, also mindestens einen 222mm. ich favorisiere feinen abgestützen eingelenker mit exenter hauptlager, steilen sw, flacher lw, trettlagerhöhe 340mm, sitzrohr muss nicht durchgehend sein, Stabilität eines enduros, und ich bestell blind eins....


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Ich finde ihr solltet nochmal deutlich aufnehmen:
- Kurze Kettenstreben realisierbar
ist zwar im Bauraum irgendwie enthalten, sollte aber da nochmal klar hingeschrieben werden.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

1. Kurze Kettenstreben
2. antriebsneutral
3. Kennlinie
4. leicht und steif
5. Flaschenhalter
fertig!


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Was vielleicht noch in die allgemeine Abfrage rein sollte:
Hinterbau auf welches Kettenblatt ausgelegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (15. Mai 2014)

Ich haue einfach mal das Gegenteil von dem hier rein:





nuts schrieb:


> Verstellbarer Federweg: Durch Umhängen des Dämpfers kann der Federweg verstellt werden - bringt Mehrgewicht mit sich
> Verstellbare Geometrie: Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe lassen sich gemeinsam verändern um das Rad an persönliche Präferenzen anzupassen - bringt Mehrgewicht mit sich.




Keinerlei Verstellung. Optimierung auf einen Federweg/ eine Geometry.


----------



## SCM (15. Mai 2014)

Zusätzlich zur Liste:

1. Kurze Kettenstreben
2. relativ(!) flaches Tretlager (Kein DH-Bike, aber doch eher tief)
3. Fahrerposition IM Rad, nicht drauf.
4. relativ(!) langer Reach
5. Ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2014)

-Wartungsfreie Lagerung
-Sattelstütze muß weit rein gehen
-Normale Kettenstrebe 

G.


----------



## FeliXtreme (15. Mai 2014)

Bitte löschen falscher Thread...


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

@SCM - per PN wird das nie und nimmer klappen. Das wäre für die Auswertung eine reine katastrophe, es wird ja wohl kaum jeder eine gleiche Formatierung verwenden.

@nuts - Es kann sich ja um eine einfach Matrix handeln. Auf der x-Achse die Bewertung der Wichtigkeit und auf y-Achse alle Optionen zur Auswahl. Da man maximal nur 5 Plätze vergeben kann wird auch die Auswahl auf der y-Achse auf 5 beschränkt.


----------



## tubevince (15. Mai 2014)

Schön soll es sein, einfach nur schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würds kompromisslos(!) auf Kompatibilität mit 1fach, 2fach und 3fach-Schaltungen auslegen. Außerdem muss es kompromisslos(!) genausogut aufwärts wie horizontal und wie abwärts fahren. 

Und bitte kein Schluckspecht-Fahrwerk, sondern eines mit dem man aktiv fahren kann; eines, bei dem man jede Wurzel als Kicker, jeden Anlieger zum Beschleunigen und jede Bodenwelle zum pumpen nutzen kann.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...-welche-anforderungen-habt-ihr-ein-trailbike/
> Bei der Auswertung werden wir eure Priorisierung zusätzlich gewichten. Wenn ihr beispielsweise die Plätze 1 - 5 vergeben habt, ordnen wir den Plätzen ein Gewicht zu: Platz 1 kriegt 25 Punkte, Platz 2 kriegt 16, Platz 3 kriegt 9, Platz 4 noch 3 und Platz 5 noch 1 Punkt. Auf diese Art und Weise fallen die Unterschiede deutlicher aus, die Umfrage soll dadurch ein eindeutigeres Ergebnis bekommen. Ohne Gewichtung passiert es leichter, dass sich die Stimmen gegenseitig ausgleichen und - worst case - alles gleich wichtig zu sein scheint. Wir werden beide Ergebnisse - gewichtet und ungewichtet - errechnen und euch so einen Einblick in diese Thematik geben.



Ich würde gerne einen alternativen Ansatz anregen. Bei meinem Vorschlag bekommt jeder Stimmberechtigte eine feste Anzahl an Punkten (z.B. 100), die er beliebig auf die einzelnen Lastenheftpunkte verteilen darf. Das hat zwei Vorteile: Erstens ist man als Stimmberechtigter nicht fix an 5 Ziele gebunden; und zweitens kann man genauer ausdrücken, wie die Relation von Zielen untereinander ist.

(Und ganz nebenbei: Die Bewertung nach dem 5-Ziele-Ranking kann man aus diesen Daten weiterhin ableiten. Hilfreich könnte dabei sein, wenn man vorgibt, dass die vergebenen Punkte in den Top-5 paarweise verschieden sein müssen.)


Alpenstreicher


----------



## FloriLori (16. Mai 2014)

Bis Rahmengröße XL.


----------



## SCM (16. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @SCM - per PN wird das nie und nimmer klappen. Das wäre für die Auswertung eine reine katastrophe, es wird ja wohl kaum jeder eine gleiche Formatierung verwenden.



Wer eine vorgegebene Anzahl von Elementen nicht ohne Änderung des Layouts zeilenweise verteilen kann, ist intellektuell ohnehin nicht wirklich geeignet, an einer Abstimmung teilzunehmen. Auf solche Stimmen kann man getrost verzichten.


----------



## gedy (16. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Idee des Rankings sehr gut, ob mit 100pkt zum vergeben oder durch Platz 1-5,so kann man Schwerpunkte setzen. Was mir fehlt ist der Sitzwinkel, eine Alutech konstruktion mit einem Sitzrohr, das so weit vorne auf dem Unterrohr ansetzt bekommt man bei langem Auszug des Sitzrohres einen Downhillsitzwinkel, das ertrage ich bei meinem Whiplash aber gabz bestimmt nicht bei einem Trailbike. Reale 74 Grad auch bei guten Auszug müssen sein , sonst könnt Ihr Euch grosse RahmengröSsen gleich schenken. In meinen Augen ist das Sitzrohr das NichtKaufargument


----------



## mpmarv (16. Mai 2014)

Kann man kurze Kettenstreben (max. 425) noch mit aufnehmen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Wer eine vorgegebene Anzahl von Elementen nicht ohne Änderung des Layouts zeilenweise verteilen kann, ist intellektuell ohnehin nicht wirklich geeignet, an einer Abstimmung teilzunehmen. Auf solche Stimmen kann man getrost verzichten.



Und trotzdem müssten sich die Moderatoren jede PN um fest zu stellen ob das Format richtig ist


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

Die Idee des Rankings ist gut, allerdings denke ich auch, dass es 2 Abstimmungen geben müsste:
- Attribute, die keinen direkten Einfluss auf as Rahmenlayout haben
- Attribute, die direkten Einfluss haben und bei Berücksichtigung eben bestimmte Rahmendesigns bedingen bzw. ausschliessen​


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

@nuts , @Stefan.Stark : Ich bin jetzt mal nochmal leicht off-Topic, aber ich wollte das mal vorher los werden, bevor wir dann bei der Abstimmung sind. Und so habt ihr schon mal Zeit, das in Ruhe zu diskutieren. Ich habe mir mal noch meine Gedanken um die Abstimmungen gemacht und habe so ein bischen Sorge, wenn es um den - zumindes für mich - fast wichtigsten Bereich des Bikes geht. Nämlich die Geometrie. Daher möchte ich einen Vorschlag machen:

Ich bin dafür dieses mal nicht über einzelne Geometriewerte abzustimmen, sondern über verschiedene Geometrie-Konzepte. Diese werden vorher im Forum vorgeschlagen, diskutiert und ausgearbeitet. Dies hat den erheblichen Vorteil, dass Leute, die nicht so tief in dem Thema drin stecken, auch abstimmen können, weil sie es eher verstehen. Zum anderen aber auch aus der Sicht derer mit dem Geometrie-Durchblick, dass Leute die nicht so viel davon verstehen die Abstimmung in eine falsche Richtung bringen. Das ist gar nicht böse gemeint, um es verständlich zu machen mal ein Beispiel:

_Abstimmung Max Mustermann:
- Reach: Oh, den will ich lang, ich will ja auch bergauf fahren. Also: 440mm
- Kettenstrebe: Mh, das Bike soll ja wendig werden: 420mm
- Lenkwinkel: Mh, Laufruhe will ich aber auch: 66°
- Steuerrohr: Ja, flach ist gut, das mag ich: 110mm
- Sitzrohrwinkel: Weiß ich nicht, mein bisheriges Bike hat 72,5°, nehme ich das halt: 72,5°
- Tretlagerhöhe: Nicht so niedrig, ich will ja nicht aufsetzen: +5mm _(Man beachte: Wir sind bei 650B, nicht 26")

So, am Ende hat der jenige in guter Absicht seine Meinung kund getan, aber das was dann hier da steht ist eines mit Sicherheit nicht, ein wendiges und stimmiges Trailbike. Und das Beispiel ist mit Sicherheit kein schlimmes, das geht noch viel übler. Außerdem kommen dann ja auch noch Kombinationen aus Abstimmungen (zum Beispiel auf Grund aktueller "Geometrie-Trends") zusammen, die noch viel weniger zueinander passen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es kann durchaus etwas heraus kommen, mit dem keiner so richtig glücklich wird.
Daher mein Vorschlag: Vorher unterschiedliche, aber stimmige Geometrien ausarbeiten und über diese dann Abstimmen lassen. Die jeweilige Geometrie noch gut beschreiben und vielleicht andere Bikes (ruhig aus unterschiedlichen Bike-Klassen) aufführen, deren Geometrie in eine ähnliche Richtung ziehlt, aber halt umgemünst wurde auf "Trailbike.
Könnte dann beispielsweise so aussehen:





Noch eines abschließend: Bei der Geometrie über Konzepte abzustimmen ist eigentlich genau das was wir bei Hinterbau oder Design auch machen. Wir stimmen über Vorschläge ab, über die sich vorher Gedanken gemacht wurde. Wir stimmen ja auch nicht darüber ab, ob ans Tretlager ein Lagerpunkt kommt und ans Unterrohr und am Ende gibt's ein Hinterbau, der nicht funktioniert. Genauso kann es eine Geo geben die gar nicht funktioniert.

Wollte ich nur schon mal los werden, überlegt´s euch.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Idee des Rankings ist gut, allerdings denke ich auch, dass es 2 Abstimmungen geben müsste:
> - Attribute, die keinen direkten Einfluss auf as Rahmenlayout haben
> - Attribute, die direkten Einfluss haben und bei Berücksichtigung eben bestimmte Rahmendesigns bedingen bzw. ausschliessen​


 Steht nicht genau das oben?
Punkte 1-12 haben nun mal einfluss auf das Federungs-Konzept und die anderen 2 nicht. Was hilft es das nacheinander abzufragen. Verstehen ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Ich finde eine Abstimmung über die Kenttenblattgeschichte gehört rein. Rahmen als Kompromiss auf 2 oder  3 Kettenblätter ist halt was anderes wie auf 1 Kettenblatt. Also, Abstimmung ob wir auf 1 Kettenblatt perfekt auslegen oder eine Kompfomisslösung (wie früher immer) für mehrere Kettenblätter machen.


----------



## KainerM (16. Mai 2014)

Kompromiss 2-3 KB oder Perfekt auf 1 KB schließt sich nicht aus. Letzten Endes wird ein Kompromiss für zwei KB sehr nahe am einzelnen KB liegen. (2 KB: bspw. 24:36Z 1KB: 30Z --> Mittelwert von 2KB entspricht exakt 1KB). Und: Diese Abstimmung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Rest; da geht es um ein paar Millimeter, die der Drehpunkt nach oben oder unten wandert! Das sollte sich mit allen Geovarianten abfangen lassen.

Ich finde die Idee dieser Abstimmung sehr gut; nur die Matritze gehört gut überlegt! (Wer beeinflusst wen, wer schließt was aus).
Mit diesen Überlegungen sollte die ICB-Crew auf 5-10 technisch umsetzbare Konzepte reduzieren, die am ehesten den Kriterien der Community entsprechen. Hier _alle _Konzepte zur Wahl zu stellen ist vom Aufwand her nicht vertretbar - es müsste Jedes Konzept mit einer Plus/Minus Liste bewertet werden, bevor wir wählen könnten.

Dann können wir im Anschluss eine Abstimmung zwischen diesen Konzepten machen - bewertet mit einem normalisierten Kriterienkatalog. Also:
-Gewicht (nicht in kg, sondern von -- bis ++)
-Anzahl der Lagerpunkte
-Spezifische Belastung der Lager ++/--
-Antriebsneutralität ++/--
-Bremsverhalten ++/--
-Überstandhöhe ++/--
-Normteile j/n
-Mögliche Einstecktiefe ausreichend für Feststütze j/n
-Flaschenhalter j/n
-Genug Raum für eine Lenkerumdrehung, ohne dass Bremshebel/Shifter kollidieren j/n
-Piggyback-Dämpfer möglich j/n

Plus alles, was euch sonst noch einfällt/wichtig ist. Man sieht, das artet in Arbeit aus, deswegen würde ich eine Vorauswahl für Sinnvoll erachten.

mfg


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Steht nicht genau das oben?
> Punkte 1-12 haben nun mal einfluss auf das Federungs-Konzept und die anderen 2 nicht. Was hilft es das nacheinander abzufragen. Verstehen ich nicht.



So wie ich das verstanden habe werden alle Attribute zusammengefasst und darüber abgestimmt.
Und die bisher gesammelten Punkte sind ja noch nicht die finale Summe der zur Umfrage stehenden Attribute, oder?

Wenn man erst über die Attribute abstimmen lässt, die eben ausschließlich Auwirkungen auf die Geometrie, die Kinematik, Steifigkeit/Stabilität, .... (mMn ist das die wichtigste Gruppe an Attributen, weil sie eben direkten Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben) und danach eben über eine andere Gruppe (Flaschenhalter, Toolbox, und anderes mir nicht Wichtiges Zeug) verliert man nicht Funktion aufgrund des Wunsches keine Trinkblase zu brauchen.


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts , @Stefan.Stark : Ich bin jetzt mal nochmal leicht off-Topic, aber ich wollte das mal vorher los werden, bevor wir dann bei der Abstimmung sind. Und so habt ihr schon mal Zeit, das in Ruhe zu diskutieren. Ich habe mir mal noch meine Gedanken um die Abstimmungen gemacht und habe so ein bischen Sorge, wenn es um den - zumindes für mich - fast wichtigsten Bereich des Bikes geht. Nämlich die Geometrie. Daher möchte ich einen Vorschlag machen:
> 
> Ich bin dafür dieses mal nicht über einzelne Geometriewerte abzustimmen, sondern über verschiedene Geometrie-Konzepte. Diese werden vorher im Forum vorgeschlagen, diskutiert und ausgearbeitet. Dies hat den erheblichen Vorteil, dass Leute, die nicht so tief in dem Thema drin stecken, auch abstimmen können, weil sie es eher verstehen. Zum anderen aber auch aus der Sicht derer mit dem Geometrie-Durchblick, dass Leute die nicht so viel davon verstehen die Abstimmung in eine falsche Richtung bringen. Das ist gar nicht böse gemeint, um es verständlich zu machen mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Saugute Idee - und nimmt ja eigentlich auch direkt Bommels Anregung auf.
Zumal jeder mitabstimmender User auf unterschiedliches Wissen / Erfahrungen zurückgreift.
Um es mal provokativ zu formulieren (damit will ich niemanden direkt ansprechen oder verurteilen, alle Ansätze sind voll in Ordnung und wie intensiv jemand sich mit seinem Hobby beschäftigt soll natürlich jedem selbst überlassen sein) :
Die Bandreite an Erfahrunen hier reicht sicher von total ahnungslos über extrem marketing beeinflusst bis zu komplettem Bike-Nerd.

Da wäre eine derartige Übersicht sicher eine gute Möglichkeit für etwas ausgewogenere Grundlagen zu sorgen.

Und sicher nicht jeder studiert Bommels Bachelor-Arbeit und andere Fachliteratur.


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

Einfach zu reinigen und so gebaut dass es so wenig wie möglich schlamm sammelt.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts , @Stefan.Stark : Ich bin jetzt mal nochmal leicht off-Topic, aber ich wollte das mal vorher los werden, bevor wir dann bei der Abstimmung sind. Und so habt ihr schon mal Zeit, das in Ruhe zu diskutieren. Ich habe mir mal noch meine Gedanken um die Abstimmungen gemacht und habe so ein bischen Sorge, wenn es um den - zumindes für mich - fast wichtigsten Bereich des Bikes geht. Nämlich die Geometrie. Daher möchte ich einen Vorschlag machen:
> 
> Ich bin dafür dieses mal nicht über einzelne Geometriewerte abzustimmen, sondern über verschiedene Geometrie-Konzepte. Diese werden vorher im Forum vorgeschlagen, diskutiert und ausgearbeitet. Dies hat den erheblichen Vorteil, dass Leute, die nicht so tief in dem Thema drin stecken, auch abstimmen können, weil sie es eher verstehen. Zum anderen aber auch aus der Sicht derer mit dem Geometrie-Durchblick, dass Leute die nicht so viel davon verstehen die Abstimmung in eine falsche Richtung bringen. Das ist gar nicht böse gemeint, um es verständlich zu machen mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Hah, steinigt mich, aber da sieht man mal wieder dass die Geometrie allein kein Rad ausmacht. Ich bin in Solothurn letztens ein Orbea Rallon und 2 Stunden später ein Specialized Enduro 29 gefahren. Die Räder könnten nicht verschiedener sein in ihrer Charakteristik. Das Rallon ist massiv Downhill-orientiert. D.h. es geht verdammt gut ab ca. 15 km/h, und wenns richtig steil wird hat es endlos Reserven durch die Forward-Geometry - man fühlt sich einfach pudelwohl egal was kommt. Anderseits, bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist es unangenehm kippelig und wirkt in etwa so wendig wie ein LKW in der Altstadt. Im Gegensatz dazu ist das Speci Enduro ein Hans-Dampf in allen Gassen: Spritzig, wendig, und agil bei allen Geschwindigkeiten. Steil abwärts weckt es allerdings etwas weniger Vertrauen als das Rallon.

Kurz: Das Speci ist in etwa so wie aus meiner Sicht das ICB 2.0 werden könnte, das Rallon ist davon ganz ganz weit entfernt.

Sind die von der Geometrie wirklich so ähnlich, dass sie in die gleiche Kategorie gehören? (Ich habs jetzt nicht selbst verglichen.)

_Nachtrag_: Es wäre meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller, über ein gewünschtes Fahrverhalten abzustimmen als über eine konkrete Geometrie. Letztlich kommts nur auf das Fahrverhalten an, und aus welche Faktoren sich das ergibt ist im Grunde egal.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Kompromiss 2-3 KB oder Perfekt auf 1 KB schließt sich nicht aus. Letzten Endes wird ein Kompromiss für zwei KB sehr nahe am einzelnen KB liegen. (2 KB: bspw. 24:36Z 1KB: 30Z --> Mittelwert von 2KB entspricht exakt 1KB). Und: Diese Abstimmung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Rest; da geht es um ein paar Millimeter, die der Drehpunkt nach oben oder unten wandert! Das sollte sich mit allen Geovarianten abfangen lassen.
> 
> Ich finde die Idee dieser Abstimmung sehr gut; nur die Matritze gehört gut überlegt! (Wer beeinflusst wen, wer schließt was aus).
> Mit diesen Überlegungen sollte die ICB-Crew auf 5-10 technisch umsetzbare Konzepte reduzieren, die am ehesten den Kriterien der Community entsprechen. Hier _alle _Konzepte zur Wahl zu stellen ist vom Aufwand her nicht vertretbar - es müsste Jedes Konzept mit einer Plus/Minus Liste bewertet werden, bevor wir wählen könnten.
> ...


 
Nochmal zu den Kettenblättern: Das stimmt so nicht unbedingt. Natürlich kann man es so machen, wie du beschreibst, dass man auf 30er oder 32er Auslegt und dann ist das der Kompromiss für 22 und 36er. Das ist ja das was ich gerne hätte. Ist für mich aber eher Auslegung auf 1 Kettenblatt. In der Vergangenheit hat man bei Auslegung auf 2 Kettenblättern für gewöhnlich das kleine (22) Antriebsneutral ausgelegt. Dafür gibt es unzählige Beispiele. Von liteville über Nicolai Helius bis Speci. Das große war dann eigentlich wenig antriebsneutral, aber in der Ebene und Bergab merkt man das halt nicht so wie bergauf. Außerdem hat man so auf dem kleinen Blatt keinen spürbaren Pedalrückschlag.
Es gab auch schon immer andere Bikes. Aber das ist das, was ich meine: Legt am auf 32 Blatt aus, oder auf 22. Und manche Systeme (z.B. Eingelenker) müssen stärker festgelegt werden als mancher Mehrgelenker. Der Eingelenker kann gut Antriebsneutral sein, aber er beherrscht den Spagat zwischen den verschiedenen Kettenblättern schlechter als manches anderes System.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hah, steinigt mich, aber da sieht man mal wieder dass die Geometrie allein kein Rad ausmacht. Ich bin in Solothurn letztens ein Orbea Rallon und 2 Stunden später ein Specialized Enduro 29 gefahren. Die Räder könnten nicht verschiedener sein in ihrer Charakteristik. Das Rallon ist massiv Downhill-orientiert. D.h. es geht verdammt gut ab ca. 15 km/h, und wenns richtig steil wird hat es endlos Reserven durch die Forward-Geometry - man fühlt sich einfach pudelwohl egal was kommt. Anderseits, bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist es unangenehm kippelig und wirkt in etwa so wendig wie ein LKW in der Altstadt. Im Gegensatz dazu ist das Speci Enduro ein Hans-Dampf in allen Gassen: Spritzig, wendig, und agil bei allen Geschwindigkeiten. Steil abwärts weckt es allerdings etwas weniger Vertrauen als das Rallon.
> 
> Kurz: Das Speci ist in etwa so wie aus meiner Sicht das ICB 2.0 werden könnte, das Rallon ist davon ganz ganz weit entfernt.
> 
> ...


 
Gibt natürlich einen unterschied im Lenkwinkel von fast 3°, allerdings muss man das von der Laufradgröße her ein bischen relativieren. Was Reach, Kettenstrebe und Tretlagerhöhe angeht, sind sie tatsächlich Nahe beieinander. Natürlich soll das Trailbike wendiger sein als ein Rallon-enduro. Deswegen wird´s ja sicher auch einen steileren Winkel bekommen.
Ein Demo 8 fährt sich auch anders als ein Rallon. Aber es ist auch eine andere bike-klasse. Dennoch: Wenn man ein Demo 8 mit einem Trek Session vergleicht, ist das vom Verhalten sicher schon so wie ein Rallon zu einem 2012 Rocky Slayer.
Es geht um den Grundsatz, bike das ich vorne "im Rahmen" fahre und leicht aufs heck ziehen kann, gegenüber sehr ausbalancierter, zentraler Position. Natürlich ist sowas nicht leicht zu beschreiben.
Aber jemand wie @nuts  dürfte das doch schaffen. Von uns sitzt sicher keiner auf so vielen verschiedenen Bikes wie er und kann das vergleichen.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich einen unterschied im Lenkwinkel von fast 3°, allerdings muss man das von der Laufradgröße her ein bischen relativieren. Was Reach, Kettenstrebe und Tretlagerhöhe angeht, sind sie tatsächlich Nahe beieinander. Natürlich soll das Trailbike wendiger sein als ein Rallon-enduro. Deswegen wird´s ja sicher auch einen steileren Winkel bekommen.
> Ein Demo 8 fährt sich auch anders als ein Rallon. Aber es ist auch eine andere bike-klasse. Dennoch: Wenn man ein Demo 8 mit einem Trek Session vergleicht, ist das vom Verhalten sicher schon so wie ein Rallon zu einem 2012 Rocky Slayer.
> Es geht um den Grundsatz, bike das ich vorne "im Rahmen" fahre und leicht aufs heck ziehen kann, gegenüber sehr ausbalancierter, zentraler Position. Natürlich ist sowas nicht leicht zu beschreiben.
> Aber jemand wie @nuts  dürfte das doch schaffen. Von uns sitzt sicher keiner auf so vielen verschiedenen Bikes wie er und kann das vergleichen.


 
*Korrektur: Ich sehe gerade, das Speci Enduro 29 hat wirklich eine andere Geo. Tretlagerhöhe ist auch höher und Kettenstreben länger, dafür der Lenkwinkel deutlich steiler. Mein Fehler, gehört da nicht rein. Das ist ja auch noch alles nicht unbedingt richtig, sollte nur mal zeigen, was ich meine.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Und schon wieder ich: In die Liste hier sollte noch Dämpferkompatibilität. Mit speziellen Dämpfer-Verlängerungen kann das ja schwierig werden.

Vielleicht sollten wir mehr als 5 Stimmen bekommen. Bei jetzt schon rund 20 Punkten (wenn man die hier genannten mitnimmt) käme ich kaum noch mit nur 5 Stimmen klar.


----------



## gleiser (16. Mai 2014)

Lasst doch bitte Platz für einen Flaschenkorb


----------



## discordius (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Könnte dann beispielsweise so aussehen:



Bitte nicht mit konkreten Werten für Reach und Stack ohne klaren Bezug zur Rahmengröße. Wie hoch oder lang der Rahmen in M ist, spielt für mich z.B. keine Rolle. Ich brauche ein Rahmen, der auch bei 1,95m Körpergröße passt, und daher kann ich nur was zum Reach in XL sagen. Wenn jemand der Reach in M zu kurz ist, das Sattelrohr aber kurz gehalten ist, hat er ja die Wahl für längeren Reach zu stimmen, oder einen größeren Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ich: In die Liste hier sollte noch Dämpferkompatibilität. Mit speziellen Dämpfer-Verlängerungen kann das ja schwierig werden.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir mehr als 5 Stimmen bekommen. Bei jetzt schon rund 20 Punkten (wenn man die hier genannten mitnimmt) käme ich kaum noch mit nur 5 Stimmen klar.



Was am Ende aber zu einer klaren Meinung führt. Angenommen 20 Leute stimmen über 20 Punkte ab und jeder bewertet so das am Schluss alle Punkte auf etwa gleichem Level sind. Haben wir dann auch nix von. Evtl. kann man dieses Problem dann mit einer Top25% Regel lösen. Bei 20 Punkten kann ich also 5 Punkte favorisieren.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit konkreten Werten für Reach und Stack ohne klaren Bezug zur Rahmengröße. Wie hoch oder lang der Rahmen in M ist, spielt für mich z.B. keine Rolle. Ich brauche ein Rahmen, der auch bei 1,95m Körpergröße passt, und daher kann ich nur was zum Reach in XL sagen. Wenn jemand der Reach in M zu kurz ist, das Sattelrohr aber kurz gehalten ist, hat er ja die Wahl für längeren Reach zu stimmen, oder einen größeren Rahmen zu kaufen.


 
Man macht eine grundsätzliche Geometrie aber natürlich erst einmal für eine Größe, um überhaupt ein Grundbezug zu haben. Da bietet sich nunmal m an. Sorry habe ich nicht dazu geschrieben, aber war alles für m gedacht.
Das man dann natürlich nach oben und unten die Grundgeometrie für die anderen Größen wachsen bzw. schrumpfen lässt ist ja klar.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was am Ende aber zu einer klaren Meinung führt. Angenommen 20 Leute stimmen über 20 Punkte ab und jeder bewertet so das am Schluss alle Punkte auf etwa gleichem Level sind. Haben wir dann auch nix von. Evtl. kann man dieses Problem dann mit einer Top25% Regel lösen. Bei 20 Punkten kann ich also 5 Punkte favorisieren.


 
Ja schon, mit 6-7 käme ich aber besser aus.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. Mai 2014)

doodle-umfrage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. Mai 2014)

Howdy,

also, Auslegung auf wie viele Kettenblätter (und welche) ist ein guter Punkt, Dämpferkompatibilität ebenfalls.

Geometrie kommt erst danach, von der Geometrie müssen an sich nicht alle Maße bekannt sein, um die Kinematik zu entwerfen. Sobald wir aber wissen, was für eine Kinematik wir bauen, können wir die Teile konstruieren / bestellen, die für den Aufbau eines Funktionsmusters brauchen. Wenn dann noch die Geometrie feststeht, heißt es quasi nur noch Rohre ablängen und schweißen, was Jürgen ja "besser kann, als schlafen". 

Den 100 Punkte Ansatz finde ich interessant. Ich checke mal die Realisierbarkeit in einem Verfahren, wo wir am Ende mit leicht verwertbaren Daten da sitzen.


----------



## m2000 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde den Rahmen au jeden Fall auf 2 Fach auslegen, 22-36/24-38. Shimano kommt zwar jetzt auch mit 11 Fach Kassette allerdings gibt die von der Bandbreite nicht genug her. Eine reine 1Fach Optimierung würde das Bike für eine breite Käuferschicht unattraktiv werden lassen. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage sehr intensiv mit meinen Gästen unterhalten. Das Ergebnis war durch die Bank, bitte 2Fach und Flaschenhalter. Ich rede hier von Bikern zwischen 30 und 50. So ein durchwegs gutverdienender Mensch liest nicht in Bikeforen sondern kauft, natürlich nach ausgiebiger Probe, gerne auf Empfehlung ein Bike. Nur mal so am Rande: In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich Ca. 50 Gästen ein Bike empfohlen nachdem das Einsatzspektrum und der finanzielle Rahmen klar waren. Keiner war unglücklich. Mein Vorteil ist, das ich aus einem breiten Erfahrungsschatz und markenunabhängig beraten kann!


----------



## Piefke (16. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> also, Auslegung auf wie viele Kettenblätter (und welche) ist ein guter Punkt, Dämpferkompatibilität ebenfalls.


- 2 KB - 22 - 36
- es sollten möglichst iele Dampfer einpassen, auch mit AGB - Dämpferlänge von 216 mm bietet sicher eine große Auswahl


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2014)

Danke... ich entspreche also nicht dem durchschnitt  bin pro 1 fach und contra flaschenhalter.

Wobei ja sogar die Bikebrave unterdessen 1*11 toll findet.

die Frage bei 2 Fach ist ja auf welches Kettenblatt man auslegt. Im Normalfall eher das kleine weil die antriebseinflüsse bergauf wichtiger sind. 
sprich man wird eher richtung 24z optimieren.

bei 1*10-42 wäre eine optimierung auf 30z sinnvoll (behaupte ich jetzt mal). 
Also das mittel von 2 Fach. 

Wobei ich mich jetzt Frage wieviel unterschied 24z zu 30z ausmacht. sind ja vom Radius schon einige mm mehr.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Howdy,
> also, Auslegung auf wie viele Kettenblätter (und welche) ist ein guter Punkt, Dämpferkompatibilität ebenfalls.
> Geometrie kommt erst danach, von der Geometrie müssen an sich nicht alle Maße bekannt sein, um die Kinematik zu entwerfen. Sobald wir aber wissen, was für eine Kinematik wir bauen, können wir die Teile konstruieren / bestellen, die für den Aufbau eines Funktionsmusters brauchen. Wenn dann noch die Geometrie feststeht, heißt es quasi nur noch Rohre ablängen und schweißen, was Jürgen ja "besser kann, als schlafen".
> Den 100 Punkte Ansatz finde ich interessant. Ich checke mal die Realisierbarkeit in einem Verfahren, wo wir am Ende mit leicht verwertbaren Daten da sitzen.


 
Stimme ich überein mit einer Ausnahme: Hinterher haben wir ein schön ausgelegtes VPP, aber Stefan erzählt dann, wenn es um die Geometrie geht, dass wir mindestens 435mm Kettenstreben brauchen für das System und alle schreien auf, weil deutlich kürzer gewünscht war.
Den Punkt "Realisierbarkeit kurzer Kettenstreben" gehört in diese Abstimmung mit rein!


Und 1 Kettenblatt 32 Z.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Mai 2014)

Bei der Antriebsauslegung würde ich einfach mal fragen, für wen und für welches Gelände das ICB gedacht sein soll. Bis jetzt dachte ich "für alle" und "für jedes Gelände" seien die richtigen Antworten. Ich tu mich aber schwer damit, das unter einen Hut zu bringen mit dem Wunsch nach exklusiven 1fach-Antrieben.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## m2000 (16. Mai 2014)

@Alpenstreicher DANKE


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

Ich finde wenige und wartungsarme Lager viel unwichtiger, als einfach zu wartende und stabile Lager. Wenn ich wenige Lager habe, die ich einfach schlecht aus dem Rahmen bekomme, ist nix gewonnen. Wenn die Lager nicht gut geschützt sind, ist nichts gewonnen. Wenn einfach die schlechteren Lager genommen werden ist nichts gewonnen.
Also soviele Lager, wie für den Hinterbau nötig, so groß und stabil, wie möglich, gut geschützt/gekapselt und einfach zu warten. Ich schmiere lieber 1x im Monat die Lager ab (wenn es nicht länger als 5 Minuten dauert), brauche aber sonst nicht drauf achten oder die Lager jährlich tauschen.

Vorschlag, lasst Optionen, die dann die weitere Kontruktion zu stark einschränken einfach raus. Es ist doch am Ende sch....egal, wieviele Lager ein Rad hat, solange dadurch nicht Probleme verursacht werden oder das Gewicht zu hoch wird.
Genauso finde ich Attribute wie "Einzigartig" unsinnig. Ob das Bike schick wird, entscheidet die Designrunde. Erstmal sollten wir die beste Funktion sicherstellen. Auch Quasimodo war einzigartig.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Naja, die Sache mit den Lagern ist halt die: Da gibt´s ja noch den ganz einfachen Eingelenker mit 2 dicken Lagern. Und die muss man einfach gar nicht tauschen. Wartung komplett 0. Hinterbau war nie herausgebaut.
Habe da noch ein oldschool-fully mit so einem System von 1998. Das Ding musste für Freeride, Dirtjump und zuletzt Tourenbetrieb herhalten und wurde bis 2012 gefahren. Die Lager sind immer noch gut.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr gute Punkte, aber was mir persönlich noch fehlt ist der Punkt: - XL-Rahmen

Denn das ist ja leider nicht selbstverständlich und allzu oft sitzt man auch über dem Bike als "im Bike" wodurch die Agilität dann auch hin ist!

Tauglichkeit für 2x10! 

Ist ja leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich, denn an vielen Enduros wird eine Umwerfermontage gar nicht mehr vorgesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, die Sache mit den Lagern ist halt die: Da gibt´s ja noch den ganz einfachen Eingelenker mit 2 dicken Lagern. Und die muss man einfach gar nicht tauschen. Wartung komplett 0. Hinterbau war nie herausgebaut.
> Habe da noch ein oldschool-fully mit so einem System von 1998. Das Ding musste für Freeride, Dirtjump und zuletzt Tourenbetrieb herhalten und wurde bis 2012 gefahren. Die Lager sind immer noch gut.



Ja aber ob das dann mit der Antriebsneutralität/Wippen so gut klappt!

Orange schwört darauf! Selbst deren neuer 27,5'' Proto hat wieder den Eingelenker!


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja aber ob das dann mit der Antriebsneutralität/Wippen so gut klappt!
> 
> Orange schwört darauf! Selbst deren neuer 27,5'' Proto hat wieder den Eingelenker!


Auf einem Kettenblatt kann´s antriebsneutral sein.

Hehe, habe gerade Beweisfotos gefunden für die Stabilität meines alten Eingelenk-"Trailbikes". War ja im Grunde auch nur ein Tourenbike mit 75 / 100mm Federweg umgebaut mit Downhillenker und kurzem (!) 90mm Vorbau. 1999 waren halt ander Zeiten. (Musste auch gerade echt kucken, dass ich Bilder finde auf denen ich komplett bekleidet bin und Helm trage. "Safety first" war nicht so meins)
Aber wie gesagt. Rad gibt´s noch fährt jetzt ein Bekannter Feierabendrunden und erster Lagersatz! 


















Also, das sollte das Trailbike mal auch mindestens alles können, neben Touren fahren.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (16. Mai 2014)

Spurtstark, antriebsneutral, progeressives Einfedern des Hinterbaus, soll gut im Federweg stehen, "Popp" zum Abziehen an Wurzeln o.Ä., große einfach zu wartende Lager
Edit: XL Rahmen und Tauglichkeit für 2fach und 3fach Kurbeln


----------



## Kharne (16. Mai 2014)

Schön dicke Industrielager in Normmaß mit Abschmiernippeln im Rahmen, so wie bei Santa Cruz L


----------



## Piefke (16. Mai 2014)

Ordentlich dimensionierte, gedichte Lager mit Normmaßen, so wie an der alten Wildsau, haben bei mi 10 Jahre ohne irgendwas gehalten. Da brauch ich keine Schmiernippel und das hat auch nix mit Ein- oder Viergelenker zu tun.


----------



## mahlefiz (16. Mai 2014)

1. 

1. robust und wartungsarm
2. kurze kettenstreben
3. fahrer im rad
4. leicht
5. ...nicht so verschnörkelt

...soweit so gut


----------



## pfiff (16. Mai 2014)

1. leicht
2. leicht
3. leicht
4. leicht
5. wartungsarm


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Mai 2014)

ich finds wichtig, dass die Konstruktion nicht so viele Gelenke bekommt, dass man den Dämpfer ausbauen muss um den Luftdruck anzupassen


----------



## natan (16. Mai 2014)

zu punkt 1
XL taugliche Konstruktion (ohne gruselige optische Einbußen) ist genauso wichtig

zu punkt 10
vielleicht kann man das noch irgendwie besser/drastischer formulieren bzw. ergänzen
zB: bestimmte Konzepte schließen einen vergleichsweise leichten Rahmen aus - das muss mit der Steifigkeit nicht zwingend was zu tun haben
oder: prinzipbedingt steife Konzepte haben auch das Potential leicht konstruiert zu werden
Priorität auf Minimalgewicht (ohne Einbußen bei der Steifigkeit)

die 1x11 Frage ist extrem wichtig
das hat ja nicht nur Einfluss auf die kinematische Auslegung
sondern auf (und das sollte man auch bei der Abstimmung so darstellen):
Gewicht des Rahmens (keine Anschraubpunkte, Gestaltung Yoke/Quersteg)
Steifigkeit (Abstützbreite Lager, Querschnitt Unterrohr, Sitzrohr in diesem Bereich)
Reifenfreiheit (Verlauf der Kettenstreben, Gestaltung Yoke/Quersteg)
kaum ein Hersteller traut sich DAS konsequent durchzuziehen (USP)

Lagerfrage sollte auch gestellt werden
nicht nur robust , sondern supereinfach für jedermann zu tauschen (dann müssen sie auch nicht solange halten)
überdimensionieren ist auch Murks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ich finds wichtig, dass die Konstruktion nicht so viele Gelenke bekommt, dass man den Dämpfer ausbauen muss um den Luftdruck anzupassen




????


----------



## nuts (16. Mai 2014)

Wir planen der Lagerung unseres Hinterbaus - ganz unabhängig davon, wie viele Gelenke er kriegt - ein eigenes Thema zu widmen, um hier wirklich eine vernünftige Lösung zu entwickeln.

XL werde ich nicht aufnehmen, da man (oder übersehe ich da was) immer einen größeren Rahmen bauen kann, unabhängig von der Kinematik. Dieses Lastenheft wird sich an die Kinematik richten, und deshalb wird die XL-Option nicht gefragt sein. Uns ist dieser Bedarf aber wohl bewusst (hat ja auch unsere erste Umfrage gezeigt, 15% größer als 189 cm (!) ) und wenn es an die Geometrie geht dann wird das sehr relevant sein.

@foreigner  geiles Flashback


----------



## SofusCorn (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn man 100 Pkte verteilen kann, besteht dann nicht das Risiko, dass Attribute durch wenige Personen überbewertet werden? Da finde ich eine feste Staffelung, die evtl auch etwas zwingt sich nicht nur auf ein Attribut zu beschränken, gefühlt sinnvoller ohne einen Plan von sowas zu haben.  
Zu so einem Rankingzeug, gibt es ja sicherlich Literatur, was am sinnvollsten ist je nach Anlass.


----------



## Deleted 165741 (17. Mai 2014)

Kompabilität 1,2&3fach
Antriebseffizenz
Leicht&Steif
Flaschenhalter
Im Rad zu Sitzen


----------



## Deleted 268554 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum man dieses Bike brauchen sollte. Das Angebot am Markt ist doch gigantisch. Da müsste für jeden was dabei sein.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2014)

Wir haben uns entschieden, die Frage 1X, 2X oder 3X erst zu klären, wenn fest steht, welches Hinterbau-Konzept es wird. Und auch, davor nochmal ordentlich darüber zu diskutieren. 

Warum? Weil wir beispielsweise erst dann sagen können, wie gut oder schlecht oder wie überhaupt sich eine Umwerferaufnahme integrieren lassen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

GiantMtb2011 schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum man dieses Bike brauchen sollte. Das Angebot am Markt ist doch gigantisch. Da müsste für jeden was dabei sein.


Zeig mir mal ein leichtes, voll tourentaugliches Bike mit 120-130mm Federweg hinten und 140-150mm vorne, mit dem es auch ordentlich krachen lassen kann und das wendig ist.
Mir fällt nur das Kona 134 ein, dessen Hinterbau nicht das höchste ist und relativ schwer, und das Commencal Meta Hip Hop, das von der Geometrie ein echtes Enduro ist und ebenfalls schwer. 
Also, ist da immer noch viel Luft. Und der Einsatzbereich macht defintiv Sinn mit so einem Koncept.


----------



## johanus (17. Mai 2014)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen. An einem Touren tauglichen Fahrrad ist ein
*
FLASCHENHALTER*

unentbehrlich. Und nein, die Flasche möchte ich nicht hinten am Sattel festmachen oder mit nem Gürtel an der Hüfte tragen. Eine Flasche gehört in das Rahmendreieck.


----------



## Deleted 268554 (17. Mai 2014)

Wie als wäre das nicht möglich. So verpeilt sind die Geo`s wieder auch nicht.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Mai 2014)

johanus schrieb:


> .....An einem Touren tauglichen Fahrrad ist ein
> *FLASCHENHALTER*
> 
> unentbehrlich.....



Wir reden eben nicht von Touren- und Abenteuerrädern für AÜs. Wir reden über ein TRAILBIKE. Das fährt man(n) mit Rucksack


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2014)

Kann mir eines der Flaschenkinder mal erklären, wieviel Liter. Flüssigkeit sie so in Ihrer Nuckelflasche am Bike transportiert bekommen? Wohl kaum ausreichend für mehr als 1-2h. Wer länger radeln will (Tour!) sollte ohnehin auf Trinkblase umsteigen....und für die kleine Runde zwischendurch geht so eine Gürtellösung allemal.

Ich habe einen Bike-Kumpel, der auch voll auf seine 1,5l Flasche am Rad schwört. Nur sieht der am Ende einer Tour immer ziemlich ausgedörrt aus 

Lasst uns darauf einigen, dass ein Falschenhalter eine sinnvolle Option wäre, aber nicht obligatorisch.


----------



## Kharne (17. Mai 2014)

Im Sommer brauch ich den Liter aus ner Trinkflasche auf dem Weg zum Trail und wieder zurück


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

Naja, ich brauch 5 Minuten zum Trail und die mehr oder weniger tägliche Feierabendrunde dauert 1-1,5 Stunden. Da ist ohne Rucksack fahren schon schön. Und für das tägliche Handling eine Trinkflasche auch einfacher. 
Und tschüss, ich gehe ICB 01 fahren.


----------



## SCM (17. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein leichtes, voll tourentaugliches Bike mit 120-130mm Federweg hinten und 140-150mm vorne, mit dem es auch ordentlich krachen lassen kann und das wendig ist.
> Mir fällt nur das Kona 134 ein, dessen Hinterbau nicht das höchste ist und relativ schwer, und das Commencal Meta Hip Hop, das von der Geometrie ein echtes Enduro ist und ebenfalls schwer.
> Also, ist da immer noch viel Luft. Und der Einsatzbereich macht defintiv Sinn mit so einem Koncept.



Specialized hat da schon das ein oder andere im Programm. Vor allem haben die immer so schön kurze Kettenstreben, dass man damit sogar im Manual bergauf fahren kann...


----------



## freetourer (17. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein leichtes, voll tourentaugliches Bike mit 120-130mm Federweg hinten und 140-150mm vorne, mit dem es auch ordentlich krachen lassen kann und das wendig ist.
> Mir fällt nur das Kona 134 ein, dessen Hinterbau nicht das höchste ist und relativ schwer, und das Commencal Meta Hip Hop, das von der Geometrie ein echtes Enduro ist und ebenfalls schwer.
> Also, ist da immer noch viel Luft. Und der Einsatzbereich macht defintiv Sinn mit so einem Koncept.



Banshee Spitfire, Prime


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte meine Meinung schon mal im Thread zum Hinterbau gepostet. Hier sollte es eigentlich besser passen 
*
- Design*. Das Ding muss geil aussehen. Die Hinterbaukinematik spielt in meinen Augen bei max. 130mm eine untergeordnete Rolle.
- *Stiffness-to-weight* deutlich besser als beim ICB 1.0. Es reicht aber nicht im Vergleich zum Carver die Steifigkeit zu erhöhen. Beide Stellgrößen müssen sich bewegen. Steifigkeit hoch. Gewicht runter. 3,2kg inkl. M+ Dämpfer in M mit allen Kleinteilen (Kabelhalter etc.) und Steuersatz. Das Projekt braucht knackige Ziele.
- *Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*. Alutech will schließlich auf Stückzahl kommen. 1200 - 1500 € für dem Rahmenkit mit M+ Dämpfer ist für mich ein realistisches Preisfenster.

Um die drei o.g. "must have" zu erhalten, ist mein persönlicher Favorit bis jetzt der Entwurf von foreigner. Eingelenker mit Dämpferanbindung über zusätzlichen Hebel.





*Design*
- Belastungsgerechte Auslegung mit geraden mehrfach konifizierten Rohren
- gefrästes Steuerrohr
- gefräste Tret-/Hauptlagerkonsole
- asymetrische Kettenstrebe für ausreichend Kettenfreigang und belastungsgerechte Wandstärken
- Hinterbauschwinge möglichst "lean" integriert. Sitzstreben verlaufen im "Schatten" des Sitzrohrs. Wenn die Zeit reicht, werde ich auch noch einen Design-Entwurf erstellen. Für´s erste nur eine verbale Beschreibung....
- Hinterbauschwinge kann am Sitzrohr vorbeischwenken.
- Hebel umgreift Hinterbauschwinge und Dämpferaufnahme jeweils gabelförmig.
- gefräster Hebel für Dämpferanbindung
- Carbon-Hebel als Lightweight- bzw. "Bling-Bling"-Option

*Stiffness-to-weight*
- Integration der Schwingenlagerung in kombinierte Tret-/Hauptlagerkonsole. Durch das angeschweißte Sitz- und Unterrohr ergibt sich ein sehr steifer Verbund. Beim gestern Abend diskutierten Eingelenker mit direkter Dämpferanbindung und Drehpunkt weit vor dem Tretlager wird genau diese Anforderung nicht erfüllt. Der Hauptlagerdrehpunkt sitzt im deutlich "weicheren" Unterrohr ohne jegliche Abstützung/Anbindung.





Hier ist es noch schlechter. Kräfte werden zusätzlich ins Oberrohr eingeleitet. Vollkommen unnötige Überdimensionierung dieses Bereichs. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Oberrohr auch noch die Dämpferkräfte aufnehmen muss.








- steife Anbindung der Schwinge mit Oversized-Lagern (Achsendurchmesser min. 20mm!). Hieraus ergibt sich auch eine entsprechende Lebensdauer.
- kompromisslose Gestaltung der Kombi-Konsole für Steifigkeit bzw. Funktion. Nur 1x11. That´s it. Wir bauen ein Trailbike und kein Bike für Abenteuerreisen und AÜs.
- Oversized-Unterrohr mit massiver Dämpferaufnahme. Hinterbaukräfte können nur übers Hauptlager und die Dämpferaufnahme eingeleitet werden. U.U. einer der Knack- bzw. Schwachpunkte vom ganzen Konzept. Umso wichtiger ist die massive Ausführung der Schwingenlagerung in der Kombikonsole. Stichwort Achsendurchmesser >20mm.
- Sitz- und Oberrohr dünnwandig filigran ausgeführt. Keine eingeleiteten Fahrwerkskräfte. Schlichte Optik. Die Grenzen werden wahrscheinlich durch die Dellempfindlichkeit der Rohre vorgegeben werden.
- X-12 Steckachse
- ZS28/ZS56 Steuersatz

*Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*
- light, strong, cheap. Choose two - dann müssen wir eben clever sein. Wenig Lagerpunkte. Gerade Rohre.  Steifigkeit ergibt sich aus dem Grundkonzept und nicht aus zusätzlichen "Hosenträgern". U.a. kommt die Hinterbausteifigkeit aus der Integration des Lagerpunktes in den steifsten Bereich des Hauptrahmens (Bermudadreieck Kombi-Konsole, Sitzrohr, Unterrohr).
- *Bitte kein geschwungenes Hydroforming. *Das ist nur ein unnötiger Kostentreiber. Das Geld lieber in "ehrliche" Konifizierung der geraden Rohre investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Meinung schon mal im Thread zum Hinterbau gepostet. Hier sollte es eigentlich besser passen
> *- Design*. Das Ding muss geil aussehen. Die Hinterbaukinematik spielt in meinen Augen bei max. 130mm eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Ganz deutlicher Einspruch: Funktion geht klar vor Design.
Das Bike soll auf dem Trail eine gute Figur machen und nicht vor der Eisdiele.


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. Mai 2014)

Trail heisst doch, dass der Rahmen permanent voller Schlamm und Tierexkrementen ist. Trinkflasche macht sich da bestimmt gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

1.leicht+steif
2.wartungsarm
3.bremsneutral
4.Antriebs-Effizienz
5.Flasche im Hauptrahmem

1.1. Carboneinsatz
2.1. stabiles,breites Hauptlager
2.2. mind.Schrägrollenlager o. besser
3.1. fast egal
4.1. ein Kettenblatt
4.2. kein Kettenrasseln


----------



## m2000 (17. Mai 2014)

@beutelfuchs hier sind die Trails trocken und wenn, dann liegt Ziegen oder Schafscheiss rum. Hab noch nie was davon auf der Trinkflasche gehabt


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Banshee Spitfire, Prime


wendig würde ich das aber nicht nennen und auch schon wieder zu viel Hub, genau genommen


----------



## freetourer (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> wendig würde ich das aber nicht nennen und auch schon wieder zu viel Hub, genau genommen



Prime 130mm - check
Spitfire 140mm - knapp vorbei 

Bist Du mal eines der beiden gefahren?


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Prime 130mm - check
> Spitfire 140mm - knapp vorbei
> 
> Bist Du mal eines der beiden gefahren?


prime zählt nicht ist 29er
außerdem, wer sagt denn das ich mir volle 130mm wünschen würde
115mm hinten, 140mm vorne, das wäre meins ...


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Mai 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Um die drei o.g. "must have" zu erhalten, ist mein persönlicher Favorit bis jetzt der Entwurf von foreigner. Eingelenker mit Dämpferanbindung über zusätzlichen Hebel.



Wobei man doch gerade bei normalen Eingelenkern, wie diesem hier, sagt dass sie nicht so steif sein können wie Hinterbauten, die mit zwei statt einem Gelenk mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden sind (abzüglich Dämpfer).

edit: aber das ist eh am Thema vorbei. Kinematik gehört in den anderen Thread.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. Mai 2014)

drehpunkt ums innenlager,
sprich singlespeed aufbau muss möglich sein.
ISCG05 Adapter 
kurze kettenstrebe
längerer hauptrahmen
taperd steuerrohr
federweg hinten 125 vorne 120/150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (18. Mai 2014)

Robuste Lagerung! Schaut Euch einfach an wie Last das bei seinen Bikes löst. Groß dimensioniert, perfekt abgedichtet und beim DH sogar von außen nachschmierbar. Noch nix besseres gesehen.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> prime zählt nicht ist 29er
> außerdem, wer sagt denn das ich mir volle 130mm wünschen würde
> 115mm hinten, 140mm vorne, das wäre meins ...


Ja, manchmal wünschte ich mir, das Spitfire hätte immer noch die 127mm FW der V1, statt der jetzigen 140mm. Aber wenn es richtig derbe wird bin ich dann doch ganz froh über den leichten Mehrkomfort ... 



foreigner schrieb:


> wendig würde ich das aber nicht nennen ...


Als langjähriger Fanboy und aus eigener Erfahrung solcher "Aggressive Trailbikes" möchte ich ganz klar widersprechen!

Banshee Spitfire, Blackmarket Roam (geht mit wahlweise mit 12cm FW), Commencal Hip-Hop, Corsair Marque, GT Distortion und diejenigen die mir gerade nicht einfallen, haben alle reduzierte Federwege mit Enduro-Geometrie, also eher tief, kürzeres Heck, längere Front, flache LW (ca. 66 Grad). Das neue Kona Process 134 hat konsequente Forward-Geometrie, deshalb 68er LW. Solche Bikes sind sicher genauso wendig, verspielt und gleichzeitig voll tourentauglich, aber dafür im sehr groben, technischem oder steilem Gelände deutlich weniger nervös als ein Durchschnitts-Allmountain. Genau DAS ist der Unterschied: Nicht weniger wendig, sondern schlicht weniger nervöses Fahrverhalten wenn es mal richtig rappelt!

Einzig die auf dem Papier höheren Rahmengewichte sprechen gegen "hohe Wendigkeit/Agilität", denn solche Bikes sind richtiger Weise eher auf Belastbarkeit/Stabilität gebaut! 

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
Ich hoffe man hat beim ICB 2.0 mehr Mut zu "Extremen", sei es eine überdurchschnittlich progressive Kinematik, oder/und eine radikalere Geometrie. Sonst wird es in der großen Masse der Durchschnitts-Allmountains landen. Wäre sehr schade drum!


----------



## AMDude (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein optimiertes Ghost Riot als IBC 2.0. Optisch für mich eines der derzeit schönsten Bikes. Die Winkel können gerne so bleiben.
Gepaart mit einer eher konventionellen Hinterbaukinematik und einer 34er Gabel...und ich wäre glücklich!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Hmmmh...hat die Abstimmung keiner mitbekommen. Sind doch Punkte, auch bei den Zusatzfragen dabei, die man kritisieren könnte. Normalerweise müßte das Dagegenkritsieren schon im vollen Gange sein. Oder gibts einen Thread dazu den ich verpaßt habe?

G.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2014)

Der perfekte Rahmen für mich:
- antriebsneutral
- leicht und steif
- kurze Kettenstreben, langer reach
- robuste, wartungsarme (idealerweise Industrie-)Lager (vernünftig gedichtet!)
- schönes, einigermassen klassisches, Design 
- Reverb Stealth-Tauglichkeit

Was ich nicht brauche, ist n Eingelenker oder so Designs wie von Orange oder Santa Cruz ...


----------



## TRAXXIANER (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein leichtes, voll tourentaugliches Bike mit 120-130mm Federweg hinten und 140-150mm vorne, mit dem es auch ordentlich krachen lassen kann und das wendig ist.
> Mir fällt nur das Kona 134 ein, dessen Hinterbau nicht das höchste ist und relativ schwer, und das Commencal Meta Hip Hop, das von der Geometrie ein echtes Enduro ist und ebenfalls schwer.
> Also, ist da immer noch viel Luft. Und der Einsatzbereich macht defintiv Sinn mit so einem Koncept.


DMR Bolt L gibt es auch noch, allerdings vorne nur einfach möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal wünschte ich mir, das Spitfire hätte immer noch die 127mm FW der V1, statt der jetzigen 140mm. Aber wenn es richtig derbe wird bin ich dann doch ganz froh über den leichten Mehrkomfort ...
> 
> 
> Als langjähriger Fanboy und aus eigener Erfahrung solcher "Aggressive Trailbikes" möchte ich ganz klar widersprechen!
> ...



Da bin ich ja bei dir. Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte ist, dass es für mich noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Bikes wie Commencal Meta Hip Hop und Kona Process 134 gibt. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit singt, dann bleibt das Handling des Kona durch den steileren Lenkwinkel und noch kürzeres Heck wendig, wogegen man das andere wirklich nicht mehr als sehr handlich bezeichnen kann. Auch macht sich eine Geo, wie die des Kona besser bergauf durch die lange Front und den steileren Lenkwinkel.
Dass eine normale Standard-Allmountain-Geometrie nicht zu dem Konzept in Kombination mit dem "Funbike" mit reduziertem Federweg am Heck passt, das sehe ich genauso. Aber genauso wenig passt eine vollständige Enduro-Geometrie ala Commencal Hip Hop (und in die Richtung geht für mich auch das Spitfire). Leicht und wendig und voll Touren-tauglich war ja die Devise. Und das erscheint mir eine Geometrie nahe am Kona doch als der beste Spagat. Radikal und "extrem" wäre das auch.
Aber, dass die neuen Kona Modelle derzeit reihenweise Lob einfahren, weil sie gerade den Spagat zwischen super bergauf und wendiges Spassgerät im Tail und sehr sicher bergab so gut schaffen, liegt zu 98% an deren Geometrien. Der Rest ist genau betrachtet eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

TRAXXIANER schrieb:


> DMR Bolt L gibt es auch noch, allerdings vorne nur einfach möglich



Von Tourentauglichkeit und Antriebsneutralität ist man da aber sehr weit weg.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja bei dir. Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte ist, dass es für mich noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Bikes wie Commencal Meta Hip Hop und Kona Process 134 gibt. *Wenn die Geschwindigkeit singt, dann ist dann bleibt das Handling des Kona durch den steileren Lenkwinkel und noch kürzeres Heck wendig, wogegen man das andere wirklich nicht mehr als sehr handlich bezeichnen kann. Auch macht sich eine Geo, wie die des Kona besser bergauf durch die lange Front und den steileren Lenkwinkel.*
> Dass eine normale Standard-Allmountaingeometry nicht zu dem Konzept in Kombination mit dem "Funbike" mit reduziertem Heck passt, das sehe ich genauso. Aber genausowenig passt eine vollständige Enduro-Geometrie ala Commencal Hip Hop (und in die Richtung geht für mich auch das Spitfire). Leicht und wendig und voll Touren-tauglich war ja die Devise. Und das erscheint mir eine Geometrie nahe am Kona doch als der beste Spagat. Radikal und "extrem" wäre das auch.
> Aber dass die neuen Kona Modelle derzeit Reihenweise Lob einfahren, weil sie gerade den Spagat zwischen super bergauf und wendiges Spassgerät im Tail und sehr sicher bergab so gut schaffen, liegt zu 98% an deren Geometrien. Der Rest ist genau betrachtet eher durchschnittlich.


Ich bin noch kein Kona Process 134, oder auch ein Mondraker Foxy gefahren, von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen wie wendig/agil so starke Forward-Geometrien wirklich sind. Mein Spitfire hat ebenfalls viele Forward-Attribute (kurzes Heck, steiler SW, längere Front = 452mm Reach, OR 615mm bei L), dafür bis zu 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel versus 68 Grad LW und 8-16mm mehr Reach/Oberrohr beim Kona in L. Beide Geometrie-Konzepte "zwingen" Dich in eine zentrierte Position auf dem Bike, mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wendig, agil, voll tourentauglich, aber vorallem äusserst souverän bergab, sind beide! Diesbezüglich bekommt das Spitfire genauso viel Lob wie die Konas und lässt sich sehr gut bergauf fahren, trotz flacher 66 Grad. Von daher liegst Du meiner Meinung nach falsch mit Deiner Behauptung! 
Im Prinzip sind beide "extrem", haben beide eher Enduro-Geometrie statt XC-Race. Beide sind insgesamt eher lang und flach, trotzdem sehr viel spritziger als man theoretisch denkt - und ich finde beides übrigens sehr gut! Der Unterschied liegt hauptsächlich darin, wie stark Forward-Geometrie betrieben wird. Wenn Forward-Geometrie eventuell einen Nachteil hat, dann vielleicht den dass man in Sachen Vorbau-Länge stark eingeschränkt bzw. auf eine festgelegt ist. Da kann ich beim Spitfire zwischen 30 und max. 60mm variieren und anpassen.
Jedenfalls hoffe ich beim ICB, wie Du vermutlich auch, auf das ein oder andere "Extrem" und nicht auf das übliche ...


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin noch kein Kona Process 134, oder auch ein Mondraker Foxy gefahren, von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen wie wendig/agil so starke Forward-Geometrien wirklich sind. Mein Spitfire hat ebenfalls viele Forward-Attribute (kurzes Heck, steiler SW, längere Front = 452mm Reach, OR 615mm bei L), dafür bis zu 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel versus 68 Grad LW und 8-16mm mehr Reach/Oberrohr beim Kona in L. Beide Geometrie-Konzepte "zwingen" Dich in eine zentrierte Position auf dem Bike, mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wendig, agil, voll tourentauglich, aber vorallem äusserst souverän bergab, sind beide! Diesbezüglich bekommt das Spitfire genauso viel Lob wie die Konas und lässt sich sehr gut bergauf fahren, trotz flacher 66 Grad. Von daher liegst Du meiner Meinung nach falsch mit Deiner Behauptung!
> Im Prinzip sind beide "extrem", haben beide eher Enduro-Geometrie statt XC-Race. Beide sind insgesamt eher lang und flach, trotzdem sehr viel spritziger als man theoretisch denkt - und ich finde beides übrigens sehr gut! Der Unterschied liegt hauptsächlich darin, wie stark Forward-Geometrie betrieben wird. Wenn Forward-Geometrie eventuell einen Nachteil hat, dann vielleicht den dass man in Sachen Vorbau-Länge stark eingeschränkt bzw. auf eine festgelegt ist. Da kann ich beim Spitfire zwischen 30 und max. 60mm variieren und anpassen.
> Jedenfalls hoffe ich beim ICB, wie Du vermutlich auch, auf das ein oder andere "Extrem" und nicht auf das übliche ...



Was ist daran so falsch, wenn der Vorbau zum Rest passen soll ? Ich bin das Spitfire noch nicht gefahren, daher ist das Spekulation. Souverän bergab, bestimmt, ohne Zweifel. Wendig, wenn die Geschwindigkeit unter 15 km/h singt, oder gut bergauf: Da habe ich schon anderes gelesen.
Aber wir sind komplett off-topic, hören wir besser auf. Kommt alles noch ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Abstimmung über die Kenttenblattgeschichte gehört rein. Rahmen als Kompromiss auf 2 oder  3 Kettenblätter ist halt was anderes wie auf 1 Kettenblatt. Also, Abstimmung ob wir auf 1 Kettenblatt perfekt auslegen oder eine Kompfomisslösung (wie früher immer) für mehrere Kettenblätter machen.



Mehrere Kettenblätter kommen einer Optimierung der Kinematik schwer entgegen!!! Die 1x11 Geschichte nimmt mMn negativen Einfluss auf dei Funktion eines Hinterbaus (auch wenn dieser Effekt gering ist).

Bedenkt doch einfach mal folgendes:
- Bei einem 1-fach Antrieb mit 30, 32 oder 34 Zähnen vorne muss der virtuelle Drechpunkt deutlich höher liegen als bei einem mehrfach Antrieb mit 22 oder 24 Zähnen vorne. Für ein gutes Bremsverhalten sollte der Drehpunkt aber nicht allzu weit vorne liegen. Das bedeutet für den Haupdrehpunkt einen deutlich größeren Abstand zum Tretlager, was wiederum problematisch ist, wenn man Tretlager und Hauplager in ein Bauteil zusammen fassen möchte (Gewicht/Steifigkeit).

Dazu kommt natürlich noch der Pedalrückschlag, der häufig bei Systemen mit weit vom Tretlager entfernten Hauptlager zu finden ist.

Für mich MUSS mindestens eine 2-fach Option möglich sein... bin zwar "Flachlandbiker", aber eine reine 1-fach Auslegung bedeutet extreme Nachteile im alpinen Raum... nicht jeder hat so stramme Waderln.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
> Ich hoffe man hat beim ICB 2.0 mehr Mut zu "Extremen", sei es eine überdurchschnittlich progressive Kinematik, oder/und eine radikalere Geometrie. Sonst wird es in der großen Masse der Durchschnitts-Allmountains landen. Wäre sehr schade drum!



Meine Meinung: NEIN!

Das Bike sollte harmonisch ausgelegt sein. Beim ICB 1.0 haben wir eine extreme Geometrie realisiert, die sehr progressiv ist, aber auch eine aktive Fahrweise erfordert, damit das Potential des Bikes abgerufen werden kann.
Für das ICB 2.0 würde ich mir eine besonders harmonische Geometrie wünschen, es geht mehr um "Spiel & Spaß" auf dem Trail, als auf die letzten Zehntelsekunden bei der Abfahrt!

Es wird am Ende sicher keine klassische All Mountain Geometrie, aber einen Mini-Downhiller brauchen wir auch nicht zu bauen.

Greez,
Stefan

Achsoja: Was ein Glück bauen wir ein 650B-Bike... die 420er-Kettenstreben-Jungs können also gleich eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und ihre Hoffnungen im Garten begraben  Kommt alles der harmonischen Geometrie zu Gute 

EDIT: Was die überdurchschnittliche Progression betrifft, so bin ich voll auf Deiner Seite... allerdings werden wir keine Progression für 4m-Drops einbauen...


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mehrere Kettenblätter kommen einer Optimierung der Kinematik schwer entgegen!!! Die 1x11 Geschichte nimmt mMn negativen Einfluss auf dei Funktion eines Hinterbaus (auch wenn dieser Effekt gering ist).
> 
> Bedenkt doch einfach mal folgendes:
> - Bei einem 1-fach Antrieb mit 30, 32 oder 34 Zähnen vorne muss der virtuelle Drechpunkt deutlich höher liegen als bei einem mehrfach Antrieb mit 22 oder 24 Zähnen vorne. Für ein gutes Bremsverhalten sollte der Drehpunkt aber nicht allzu weit vorne liegen. Das bedeutet für den Haupdrehpunkt einen deutlich größeren Abstand zum Tretlager, was wiederum problematisch ist, wenn man Tretlager und Hauplager in ein Bauteil zusammen fassen möchte (Gewicht/Steifigkeit).
> ...


Ist mir eigentlich schon klar, dass es im Forum kein komplett auf 1x11 ausgelegtes Bike geben wird. So radikale Entscheidungen schafft das Forum nicht, dazu sind die Geschmäcker zu verschieden, oder es wird einfach woanders gebikt.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Auslegung auf 1 Kettenblatt Vorteile hat. Denn da funktioniert der Hinterbau dann mal zu 100% drauf und nicht nur zu 98%. Mit einem System mit virtuellem Drehpunkt muss man auch den tatsächlichen Drehpunkt nicht sonderlich hoch legen. Das steife Teil im Tretlagerbereich kann bleiben. Ein höherer Drehpunkt verbessert die Raderhebungskurve. Ich mein das nicht unbedingt in Hinsicht der Funktion, da sind die Unterschiede gering. Nein, es schafft aber Platz für kurze Kettenstreben oder Sattelrohre ohne den doofen Offset.
Wenn das System richtig auf 1 Kettenblatt ausgelegt ist, dann gibt es auch keinen Pedalrückschlag. Das ist doch meistens die Krux an Mehrfachsystemen: Man legt sie schön so aus, dass es ja kein Pedalrückschlag im kleinen Kettenblatt gibt und geht man im großen Kettenblatt mal richtig in die Pedale zieht es den Hinterbau in den Hub und man bekommt schönes Wippen. Das ist auch beim ICB 1.0 so. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass dem ein minimal höherer Drehpunkt, also mehr Antisquat auch im kleinen Kettenblatt gut getan hätte und das es dann noch weniger Wippen würde. Der Pedalrückschlag wäre, wenn man es nicht übertreibt auch dann noch nicht spürbar.
Kurzgesagt: Ein 1x11 Bike wäre ein richtiger Knaller, aber halt nur für einen Teil der Leute, die hier unterwegs sind. So kann´s auch in Ordnung werden, wenn du dem Ding bitte mehr Antisquat gibst als dem ersten ICB (nicht 90-103% sonder lieber 105-118%). Aber vom Hocker gerissen hätte mich ein konsequentes 1x11 bike, das so sprintstark ist, dass man auch auf Asphalt bergauf nicht auf die Idee kommt einen Lock Out zu brauchen. So wird es sicher auch eine 1x11 Variante geben, die dann aber wieder solala ist, was Wippen angeht.
So, wär´s cool mal zu sehen, was das System von Bommelmaster (finde ich recht überzeugend) für meherere Kettenblätter kann. Ich hoffe, das wird´s, glaube es aber nicht. Letztendlich dann aus meiner Sicht sehr schade.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Auslegung auf 1 Kettenblatt Vorteile hat. Denn da funktioniert der Hinterbau dann mal zu 100% drauf und nicht nur zu 98%.
> ...



Wenn Du Dir mal anschaust, wie krass sich alleine die Höhe des Schwerpunkts auswirkt (einfach mal in Linkage mit der Schwerpunktlage spielen), dann wirst Du feststellen, dass selbst 98% unrealistisch sind... zumindest in Anbetracht der Größe und Massenverteilung unterschiedlicher Fahrer


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

Die Diskussion steht noch aus, aber mein Vorschlag zur Güte würde so aussehen:
Eine Optimierung der Antriebseinflüsse auf ein ~28-30er Kettenblatt. Damit lassen sich 2-fach und 1-fach Systeme Problemlos fahren. Viel mehr läst sich aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkte bei verschieden großen Fahrern eh nicht raus holen.

Aufgrund der menschlichen Einflüsse lässt sich hier eh keine exakte Wissenschaft draus machen... Größe, Gewicht, unrunder Tritt, Körperbewegungen... alles sehr individuelle Faktoren.
Eigentlich bin ich sogar sehr dankbar dafür, a) bedeutet es weniger rechnen  und b) wäre der ohnehin schon zu knappe Zeitraum für das Projekt noch unrealistischer, wenn wir für jeden Aspekt perfekte Arbeitspunkte berechnen müssten (bzw. könnten).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: NEIN!
> 
> Das Bike sollte harmonisch ausgelegt sein. Beim ICB 1.0 haben wir eine extreme Geometrie realisiert, die sehr progressiv ist, aber auch eine aktive Fahrweise erfordert, damit das Potential des Bikes abgerufen werden kann.
> Für das ICB 2.0 würde ich mir eine besonders harmonische Geometrie wünschen, es geht mehr um "Spiel & Spaß" auf dem Trail, als auf die letzten Zehntelsekunden bei der Abfahrt!
> ...



420mm hat nichts mir unharmonisch zu tun. Ich war letzte Woche im Sauerland, auch bischen biken. Mich hat auf einer Pause mitten im Wald ein Typ Mitte 40 angesprochen, ob er mal mit ICB probieren dürfte, das würde ihn interessieren, ein bekannter von ihm überlegt ob er eins kauft. Wir könnten ja einen Trail zusammen fahren, ich dürfte seins nehmen. Hatte schon überlegt wie ich mich da raus rede bis ich sein neues Orbea Rallon mit komplett Bos Federung gesehen habe. Also, Testrunde Rallon. Kurz: ich hätte es gerne behalten.
Fährt sich extrem ausgewogen, man muss lange nicht so aktiv fahren in Kurven wie mit dem ICB, geht leichter aufs Hinterrad, ist auch laufruhig, aber wendiger als das ICB. Man fühlt sich sehr im Rad. Absolut geile Geometrie! Sowas auf Trailbike umgemünst würde ich mir wünschen. Und das ist für mich sowas wie das Kona Process 134.
Übrigens das Rallon hat 650b und 420mm Kettenstreben. Und das bei 160mm, nicht bei max. 130. Konstruier mal richtig !

PS: Ich möchte einen Bos Kirk. Geiler Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (18. Mai 2014)

Servus,
hab meine Mildsau nochmal optimiert, was sagt ihr dazu?
Ich möchte damit die Vorteile: Hohe Reifenfreiheit UND kurzer Hinterbau, progressive Kennlinie, Flaschenhalterplatz, durchgängiges Sitzrohr, hohe Abstützbreite, gute Zugängigkeit des Dämpfers und einfacher Aufbau vereinen. Wie ist deine Meinung Stefan?
Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: Weißt Du welche Größe Du gefahren bist? Mich würde ein Geometrievergleich interessieren...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

Hi Gefahrradler,

wäre besser, wenn Du das in den Thread zur Hinterbau-Kinematik packst, sonst gibt das hier Chaos.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich finde Deinen Entwurf recht interessant, aber das System bringt ordentlich Biegemomente in die Sitzstrebe und begünstigt eine Verdrehung am Hinterrad. Um diese potentiellen Schwachpunkte zu bekämpfen muss also Material in die Sitzstrebe. Von daher wird es nicht zu den leichtesten Systemen gehören.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: NEIN!
> 
> Das Bike sollte harmonisch ausgelegt sein. Beim ICB 1.0 haben wir eine extreme Geometrie realisiert, die sehr progressiv ist, aber auch eine aktive Fahrweise erfordert, damit das Potential des Bikes abgerufen werden kann.
> Für das ICB 2.0 würde ich mir eine besonders harmonische Geometrie wünschen, es geht mehr um "Spiel & Spaß" auf dem Trail, als auf die letzten Zehntelsekunden bei der Abfahrt!
> ...


Hey Stefan,

ich möchte Dir auf keinen Fall widersprechen. Ich kann "nur" auf die Erfahrung zurückgreifen, die ich mit unterschiedlichen Bikes hatte, auch gerade im Vergleich zum Banshee Wildcard (Shorttravel Slopestyle/Freerider) und eben dem Spitfire, welches als "Aggressive Trailbike" rangiert ...
Harmonische Geometrie - ich denke ich weiss was Du damit meinst! Allerdings bin ich auch davon überzeugt, das z.B. Kona als auch Spitfire für sich sehr harmonische Geometrien haben. Sind natürlich radikaler ausgelegt, aber Mini-Downhiller ... ich weiss nicht ... "Spiel & Spaß" auf dem Trail hab ich damit auf jeden Fall und erfordert doch so oder so eine deutlich aktivere Fahrweise, egal ob schnell und derbe, sprunglastig, oder steil und technisch. Übermäßiger Fahrwerks-Komfort ist ja nur bedingt gegeben, dafür aber mehr Souveränität durch die Geometrien wenn das Gelände eigentlich nach mehr Federweg ruft ...

Aber klar - ist zweifelsohne schon "speziell" und nicht für jedermann optimal. Hauptsache nicht klassisch AM! 

PS: 430er Kettenstreben sind für 650B kurz genug. Dann brauchen die 420er-Fetis nur ne Handschippe ... 
PPS: Ich bin 47 Jahre jung - 4 Meter droppe ich in diesem Leben ganz sicher nicht mehr ...


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Diskussion steht noch aus, aber mein Vorschlag zur Güte würde so aussehen:
> Eine Optimierung der Antriebseinflüsse auf ein ~28-30er Kettenblatt. Damit lassen sich 2-fach und 1-fach Systeme Problemlos fahren ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab meine Mildsau nochmal optimiert, was sagt ihr dazu?
> Ich möchte damit die Vorteile: Hohe Reifenfreiheit UND kurzer Hinterbau, progressive Kennlinie, Flaschenhalterplatz, durchgängiges Sitzrohr, hohe Abstützbreite, gute Zugängigkeit des Dämpfers und einfacher Aufbau vereinen. Wie ist deine Meinung Stefan?
> Grüsse,
> Gefahradler



Wenn du die Schwinge unten so "anhebeln" willst, dann bastel was wie Rock Mountain damals. Die habens sogar in optisch sehr ansprechen und einigermaßen verwindungssteif hinbekommen. Und es würde noch ne Flasche reinpassen 







G.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @foreigner: Weißt Du welche Größe Du gefahren bist? Mich würde ein Geometrievergleich interessieren...


War ein M Rahmen. ICB fahr ich auch M. Das ICB in L ist definitiv nichts für mich, das weiß ich inzwischen auch. Also, die Größe beim ICB hab ich richtig genommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Gefahrradler,
> 
> wäre besser, wenn Du das in den Thread zur Hinterbau-Kinematik packst, sonst gibt das hier Chaos.
> 
> ...




Stimmt, dachte bis eben deswegen auch ich bin im Kinematikthread

G.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Ja, alles komplett Off-Topic hier.
Da kommt halt durch, was an Bikes wirklich wichtig ist, Federung und Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> War ein M Rahmen. ICB fahr ich auch M. Das ICB in L ist definitiv nichts für mich, das weiß ich inzwischen auch. Also, die Größe beim ICB hab ich richtig genommen.


@Stefan.Stark : Noch vergessen: Eingestellt war es flach.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> War ein M Rahmen. ICB fahr ich auch M. Das ICB in L ist definitiv nichts für mich, das weiß ich inzwischen auch. Also, die Größe beim ICB hab ich richtig genommen.



Sieht echt nice aus von den Geodaten das Rallon... ich vermute mal der etwas humanere Lenkwinkel macht sich positiv bemerkbar. Ich finde den Vorschlag die Geo als "Pakete" abstimmen zu lassen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. So lassen sich alle Aspekte besser zusammen führen. Du erinnerst Dich bestimmt an die letzte Geo-Diskussion, wo ich an der ein oder anderen Ecke Bauchschmerzen bekundet habe... einen Teil dazu haben sicher die einzelnen Stufen bei der Geo-Abstimmung beigetragen.
Bei ICB SL konnten wir zum Glück recht unproblematisch walten, da haben wir uns ja ganz abstimmungsfrei geeinigt. Die Übersichten stelle ich die Tage auch noch in den entsprechenden Thread. 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Was an dem Rallon auffällig war, war, dass man den langen Reach gar nicht so arg bemerkt hat. Gefühlt war es im stehen kürzer als das ICB. Ich vermute stark, dass das an der deutlich größeren Stack-Höhe liegt. Das macht sich echt gut. Auch bin ich noch nie ein bike mit so "steilem" Lenkwinkel gefahren, dass so laufruhig war. Langer Reach und sehr niedriges Tretlager eben.
Durch den relativ steilen Lenkwinkel und die kurzen Kettenstreben war es auch wenn es langsam wurde echt gut zu fahren, da hat das ICB ein bischen das nachsehen. Und auch steil bergauf war sehr gut mit dem Rallon. Da wird ja auch von manchen "geunkt" dass da kurze Kettenstreben nicht taugen. Das bike zeigt: Das stimmt nicht.

Übrigens war das, was ich an dem bike am wenigsten bemerkt habe, dass es 650b war.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sieht echt nice aus von den Geodaten das Rallon... ich vermute mal der etwas humanere Lenkwinkel macht sich positiv bemerkbar. Ich finde den Vorschlag die Geo als "Pakete" abstimmen zu lassen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. So lassen sich alle Aspekte besser zusammen führen. Du erinnerst Dich bestimmt an die letzte Geo-Diskussion, wo ich an der ein oder anderen Ecke Bauchschmerzen bekundet habe... einen Teil dazu haben sicher die einzelnen Stufen bei der Geo-Abstimmung beigetragen.
> Bei ICB SL konnten wir zum Glück recht unproblematisch walten, da haben wir uns ja ganz abstimmungsfrei geeinigt. Die Übersichten stelle ich die Tage auch noch in den entsprechenden Thread.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



IBC SL wir glaube ich auch ein feines Bike. Leicht abgesenktes Tretlager, mehr Stack, humane Lenkwinkel (hoffentlich schweißen die ordentlich). Zu dem Bike passen auch die leicht verlängerten Kettenstreben.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Diskussion steht noch aus, aber mein Vorschlag zur Güte würde so aussehen:
> Eine Optimierung der Antriebseinflüsse auf ein ~28-30er Kettenblatt. Damit lassen sich 2-fach und 1-fach Systeme Problemlos fahren. Viel mehr läst sich aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkte bei verschieden großen Fahrern eh nicht raus holen.



Tendenziell würde ich bei em Bike wohl auf 2x mit 22/36 gehen, ggf auf 1x11 mit 30er KB.

Ist eine gewisse Langstreckentauglichkeit eigentlich schon aussen vor?


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... Ich finde den Vorschlag die Geo als "Pakete" abstimmen zu lassen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. So lassen sich alle Aspekte besser zusammen führen. Du erinnerst Dich bestimmt an die letzte Geo-Diskussion, wo ich an der ein oder anderen Ecke Bauchschmerzen bekundet habe... einen Teil dazu haben sicher die einzelnen Stufen bei der Geo-Abstimmung beigetragen.
> Bei ICB SL konnten wir zum Glück recht unproblematisch walten, da haben wir uns ja ganz abstimmungsfrei geeinigt. Die Übersichten stelle ich die Tage auch noch in den entsprechenden Thread.  ...


Ich finde die Idee der "Geo-Pakete" auch sehr gut. Es gibt inzwischen genug Bikes die outstanding sind, gerade durch ihre besonderen Geometrien. Die damit verbundenen Eigenschaften als Komplett-Paket sind mit Sicherheit für sich ausgewogen und harmonisch und ich bin mir sicher (und weiss es bei Banshee), dass alle Konstrukteure sich bestimmt extrem viele Gedanken gemacht haben, egal ob Orbea, Kona, Banshee oder sonstwer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullspeedahead (18. Mai 2014)

Klar dass hier die Meinungen komplett auseinander gehen, aber um noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben:
spannend fände ich weniger eine Variante bestehender Designs sondern ein Rad, das es so noch nicht gibt. Das schärft auch das Profil der Marke Alutech.
1) 130mm ist fix
2) Kinematik finde ich zB am Saracen Kili interessant:




3) Dieses oder ein ähnliches Design würde es relativ unkompliziert erlauben eine extrem kurze Hinterbaulänge zu realisieren. Diese würde ich aber verstellbar gestalten, also zB 410 oder 430mm Hinterbaulänge. Bei 410mm reicht die Reifenfreiheit vielleicht nur für 2,35" und es lässt sich kein Umwerfer montieren, bei 430mm aber schon. Warum nicht?

Ansonsten wird das Konzept recht schnell beliebig. Warum sollte ich nicht entweder eines der 100 verfügbaren leichten Allmountain Radln kaufen oder gleich ein 160mm Enduro (die bergauf nicht wirklich Nachteile haben). Das Konzept kann mMn vor allem über die einmalige Geometrie gerechtfertigt werden, die ein Fahrverhalten ermöglichen sollte, das man sonst son nicht bekommen kann. Sonst könnte es ein Rad werden, das zB gegen ein Canyon Spectral alt aussieht und nicht mithalten kann.

ps: dass manch Konzepte nicht mehr wiederholt werden sollen, find ich sehr begrüßenswert. Die Geoverstellung des ICB war zu kompliziert, der Lenkwinkel absurd flach. Langer Reach und größere Laufräder, dafür kürzerer Vorbau und steilerer Lenkwinkel sind definitiv eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung. Dass durch den kürzeren Federweg das Tretlager und die Auslegung auf 650b das Tretlager deutlich niedriger liegen kann als am adaptierten ICB ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## IceQ- (18. Mai 2014)

So mal abgestimmt.

Spannende Diskussion hier.


----------



## wanderer1219 (18. Mai 2014)

Vorschläge für die Abstimmung sind schon durch, aber vergesst bitte nicht darauf zu achten, dass man mit Schuhgröße 48 nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleift!


----------



## coastalwolf (18. Mai 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wobei man doch gerade bei normalen Eingelenkern, wie diesem hier, sagt dass sie nicht so steif sein können wie Hinterbauten, die mit zwei statt einem Gelenk mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden sind (abzüglich Dämpfer).
> 
> edit: aber das ist eh am Thema vorbei. Kinematik gehört in den anderen Thread.



Ich habe ja selbst darauf hingewiesen, dass die Steifigkeit ein Knackpunkt sein könnte. Deshalb auch der Vorschlag einer Oversized-Welle (>20mm). Klassische Anordnung mit Los-/Festlager. Das Festlager am besten mit einer Presspassung auf der Welle vormontiert. Die Hinterbauschwinge wird nicht einfach seitlich an die Achse geschraubt, sondern mit je einem Lagerdeckel beidseitig auf der Achse geklemmt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. Mai 2014)

Wow.
Gesucht wird doch nicht eine Vorgabe für eine Moto Cross Werksmaschine MX1/2 sondern "nur" für ein leichtes und unkompliziertes Trailbike...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. Mai 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Die Geoverstellung des ICB war zu kompliziert, der Lenkwinkel *absurd flach*. Langer Reach und größere Laufräder, dafür kürzerer Vorbau und steilerer Lenkwinkel sind definitiv eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung. Dass durch den kürzeren Federweg das Tretlager und die Auslegung auf 650b das Tretlager deutlich niedriger liegen kann als am adaptierten ICB ist auch sehr gut.



Volle Zustimmung !


----------



## coastalwolf (18. Mai 2014)

Gewicht entsteht auch durch Dimensionierung  ....man muss ja nicht jede Wandstärke vom MX übernehmen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> 420mm hat nichts mir unharmonisch zu tun. Ich war letzte Woche im Sauerland, auch bischen biken. Mich hat auf einer Pause mitten im Wald ein Typ Mitte 40 angesprochen, ob er mal mit ICB probieren dürfte, das würde ihn interessieren, ein bekannter von ihm überlegt ob er eins kauft. Wir könnten ja einen Trail zusammen fahren, ich dürfte seins nehmen. Hatte schon überlegt wie ich mich da raus rede bis ich sein neues Orbea Rallon mit komplett Bos Federung gesehen habe. Also, Testrunde Rallon. Kurz: ich hätte es gerne behalten.
> Fährt sich extrem ausgewogen, man muss lange nicht so aktiv fahren in Kurven wie mit dem ICB, geht leichter aufs Hinterrad, ist auch laufruhig, aber wendiger als das ICB. Man fühlt sich sehr im Rad. Absolut geile Geometrie! Sowas auf Trailbike umgemünst würde ich mir wünschen. Und das ist für mich sowas wie das Kona Process 134.
> Übrigens das Rallon hat 650b und 420mm Kettenstreben. Und das bei 160mm, nicht bei max. 130. Konstruier mal richtig !
> 
> PS: Ich möchte einen Bos Kirk. Geiler Dämpfer.



Ich bin das Rallon auch letztens erst gefahren, und war davon nicht ganz so begeistert. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass man damit in schnellen Passagen alles niederbügelt was da kommen möge. Und steil abwärts ist mit der Forward-Geometrie auch überhaupt kein Problem. Aber bei Schrittempo ist es schon verdammt lahm, als ob man einen Lastwagen rangieren würde. Und das Vorderrad kippelt. Ich halte das Rallon für keine gute Vorlage für ein verspieltes Trail-Bike.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Gefahradler (18. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Gefahrradler,
> 
> wäre besser, wenn Du das in den Thread zur Hinterbau-Kinematik packst, sonst gibt das hier Chaos.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
danke für die Einschätzung, habs in den richtigen Thread gepackt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, die Sitzstreben als Alu-Frästeil mit inneren Fachwerken und aufgeschweißtem Deckel inklusive aller Lager für beide Wippen, Hinterrad Befestigungen und interen Kabel und Brehmsschlauchführung auszuführen. Das würde einige Schweißnähte u Arbeitsschritte ersparen u wäre mal anderes zur Abwechslung! Könnte man schön mit FEM optimieren.
Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich bin das Rallon auch letztens erst gefahren, und war davon nicht ganz so begeistert. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass man damit in schnellen Passagen alles niederbügelt was da kommen möge. Und steil abwärts ist mit der Forward-Geometrie auch überhaupt kein Problem. Aber bei Schrittempo ist es schon verdammt lahm, als ob man einen Lastwagen rangieren würde. Und das Vorderrad kippelt. Ich halte das Rallon für keine gute Vorlage für ein verspieltes Trail-Bike.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Das war nur eine Anlehnung, dass eine nennen wir es mal "Forward Geometry" gut funktioniert und sich Ausgewogen fährt. Für ein Enduro fährt das Rallon absolut in Ordnung, auch von der Wendigkeit her. Die gleiche Geometrie in einem Trailbike macht natürlich keinen Sinn, da fehlt noch Spritzigkeit und da müssten Anpassungen gemacht werden. Zum Beispiel würde ich mir da ein 2° steileren Lenkwinkel vorstellen. Damit wäre der Radstand auch auch noch 2cm kürzer, durch kürzere Gabel sogar nochmal zusätzlich 5-10mm. Und dann sieht das mit der Wendigkeit bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ganz anders aus. Meiner Meinung sogar besser als mit einer mehr "Standard-Geometrie", z.B. weil man bei Forward-Geometrien einen steileren Lenkwinkel machen sollte (eigentlich sogar machen muss, damit sie genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad haben) und auch die kurzen Kettenstreben helfen hier.
Auf der 2. Seite habe ich doch den Vorschlag gemacht Geometriekonzepte zu bewährten. Die Geometrie 1 in der Tabelle wäre das, was mir so vorschwebt, vielleicht sogar mit einem halben grad steileren Sitzwinkel.
Ich denke, so unterschiedliche Vorstellungen wie sich so ein Bike fahren sollte, haben wir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Das war nur eine Anlehnung, dass eine nennen wir es mal "Forward Geometry" gut funktioniert und sich Ausgewogen fährt. Für ein Enduro fährt das Rallon absolut in Ordnung, auch von der Wendigkeit her. Die gleiche Geometrie in einem Trailbike macht natürlich keinen Sinn, da fehlt noch Spritzigkeit und da müssten Anpassungen gemacht werden. Zum Beispiel würde ich mir da ein 2° steileren Lenkwinkel vorstellen. Damit wäre der Radstand auch auch noch 2cm kürzer, durch kürzere Gabel sogar nochmal zusätzlich 5-10mm. Und dann sieht das mit der Wendigkeit bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ganz anders aus. Meiner Meinung sogar besser als mit einer mehr "Standard-Geometrie", z.B. weil man bei Forward-Geometrien einen steileren Lenkwinkel machen sollte (eigentlich sogar machen muss, damit sie genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad haben) und auch die kurzen Kettenstreben helfen hier.
> Auf der 2. Seite habe ich doch den Vorschlag gemacht Geometriekonzepte zu bewährten. Die Geometrie 1 in der Tabelle wäre das, was mir so vorschwebt, vielleicht sogar mit einem halben grad steileren Sitzwinkel.
> Ich denke, so unterschiedliche Vorstellungen wie sich so ein Bike fahren sollte, haben wir nicht.



Bin so weit bei dir  Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar was man mit den ultrakurzen Kettenstreben genau erreichen kann. Das Rad geht damit sicher leicht aufs Hinterrad - tut das Rallon ja auch. Dafür wird beim Klettern das Vorderrad früher leicht. Denkst du, das kann man mit einem steileren Sitzwinkel wieder hinbekommen? Annahme: Wir gehen von einem 430er Hinterbau mit 75° Sitzwinkel auf einen 420er. Rein rechnerisch müsste man den Sitzwinkel in die Gegend von 76,2° legen, um die Sattelposition relativ zum Hinterrad zu erhalten.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## kasimir2 (19. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,
bei den steilen Sitzwinkeln (> 74 Grad) brauche ich
eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz um meine Knie vernünftig zur Pedalachse zu positionieren. Machen
so steile Sitzwinkel dann noch Sinn?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Mai 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bei den steilen Sitzwinkeln (> 74 Grad) brauche ich
> eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz um meine Knie vernünftig zur Pedalachse zu positionieren. Machen
> so steile Sitzwinkel dann noch Sinn?
> ...



Du musst halt den Sattel entsprechend weiter ausziehen. Stell dir deinen Unterschenkel+Knie fixiert senkrecht ueber der Pedalachse vor und bewege deine Huefte gedanklich hoch und runter. Dir sollte auffallen, dass sie eine Kreisbahn beschreibt. Steiler SW=Huefte weiter vorn->Huefte weiter nach oben.

Am All Mountain machen steile Sitzwinkel schon Sinn, da man ja noch ~10% Untergrundsteigung hat, die einen nach Hinten ziehen.
Beim Trailbike kommt's halt auf die Trails an.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Ausgezogen ist der Winkel ja in Wirklichkeit etwas flacher, da man bei 650B von einem gewissen Tretlagerversatz an so einem Bike ausgehen kann. Muss aber bei max 130mm nicht all zu viel sein.
Der Standard CrossCountry Sitzwinkel früher an Hardtails war ja 73°. Da wird man schon hin kommen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

Der Sinn von einem steilen Sitzwinkel ist, dass der Sattel nach vorne kommt. D.h. natürlich liegt dann das Knielot vor dem Pedal, und die Sitzposition geht insgesamt nach vorne; eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Setback hebt diesen _erwünschten_ Effekt auf. Ob so eine nach vorne geschobene Sitzposition sinnvoll ist ist die andere Frage 

Man könnte es auch so beschreiben: Ausgehend von einer Standard-Allround-Geometrie kann man eine Fast-Forward-Geometrie ableiten, indem man das Tretlager nach hinten schiebt, d.h. Radstand und Lenkwinkel bleiben erst mal gleich. Jetzt ist die Quizfrage, ob der Fahrer seine Sitzposition behalten soll oder nicht. 

*Sitzposition behalten*: In diesem Fall zieht man den Sattel und den Lenker um genau die gleiche Strecke nach hinten wie das Tretlager, durch Versatz des Sitzrohres bei beibehalten des Sitzrohrwinkels und durch einen kürzeren Vorbau. Es entsteht ein Rad, das deutlich stärker abfahrtsorientiert ist auf Kosten der Klettereigenschaften, aber mit identischem Komfort.

*Sitzposition anpassen*: Hier kann man sich überlegen, was man erreichen wil. Man könnte z.B. den Schwerpunkt unverändert lassen um die Klettereigenschaften zu erhalten. Also lässt man Lenker- und Sattelposition unverändert und konstruiert einen entsprechend steileren Sitzwinkel. Die Konsequenz ist ein stärker nach vorne orientierte Sitzposition, bei der mehr Körpergewicht von den Armen abgestützt werden muss, aber die Klettereigenschaften bleiben erhalten.

Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gehört "bitte kurze Kettenstreben" und "bitte extrakurze Kettenstreben", aber niemand hat bis jetzt erklärt, welches Ziel mit den kurzen Kettenstreben erreicht werden soll.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Zur "Forward"-Geo gehört schon ein kürzerer Vorbau. Natürlich soll das die Abfahrtseigenschaften verbessern. Ich würde dahin tendieren, den Sitzwinkel minimal steiler zu machen, als normal und den Reach denn nochmal eine Ecke länger. Wenn du das so vergleichen willst, was ich nicht sehr sinnvoll finde, da sich ca. alle Geodäten ändern, wenn es gut gemacht wird und nicht nur ein bischen hin oder her geschoben. Dass das Ergebnis schlecht bergauf fährt, finde ich in keinster Weise. Ein Speci Stumpjumper EVo mit 420mm Kettenstreben und 440mm Reach (in dem Fall größe L) klettert ausgezeichnet, auch wenn es steil wird. Von "ineffizienter" Position konnte ich nichts feststellen.
Außerdem kommt da wirklich die Frage auf, ob das Bike das aller effizienteste Tourenbike werden soll, oder ein mehr Spaß-orientiertes Bike, das aber dennoch voll tourentauglich ist. Und der Tenor aus der Vorabstimmung war zweiteres. Sonst würde das bike mit dem weniger Hub hinten als vorne auch nicht wirklich Sinn ergeben. Wenn man ein Marathon und Alpenüberquerungsbike sucht, ist man wo anders besser aufgehoben, da gibt es mehr als genug gute Bikes. Ich denke, sowohl Alutech als auch die meisten User in der ersten Abstimmung hatten etwas anderes im Sinn. Sonst wären wir hier bei einem 140mm (vorne und hinten) All Mountain mit 29" Rädern. Das können die nämlich besser.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

Oh, sorry, ich hab mich da vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Die kurzen Kettenstreben wirken sich natürlich nicht unmittelbar auf die Effizienz aus (allenfalls mittelbar über eine veränderte Sitzposition). Wenn man die Sitzposition beibehält, dann steigt einfach das Vorderrad früher hoch, was sich dann negativ auf die Klettereigenschaften auswirkt: Körperhaltung tief über dem Lenker und Vorrutschen auf dem Sattel etc. wird schon bei geringeren Steigungen notwendig.

Wenn du den Reach vergrößerst (was für eine Forward-Geometrie ja durchaus sinnvoll ist, um den Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu erhalten), dann veränderst du die Sitzposition und gleichzeitig wird der Radstand länger, d.h. du verlierst Wendigkeit im vergleich zur AM-Geometrie.

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass das Bike ein verspieltes Spass-Bike werden sollte. In meiner Vorstellung sollte so ein Rad auch ordentlich vorwärts gehen, wenn ich trete, d.h. Effizienz finde ich durchaus wichtig. Touren- und marathontauglichkeit finde ich weniger wichtig, die Zielsetzungen wäre dort aber anders. Gerade bei einem Tourenrad erwarte ich eine komfortable Sitzposition und eine komfortable, kräfteschonende Federung, also ganz anders als für ein verspieltes Trailbike. Und Marathonräder sind nicht unbedingt auf ruppige Trails ausgelegt.

@foreigner: Du hast aber auch meine Frage nicht beantwortet: Welchen Effekt willst du mit den kurzen Kettenstreben erreichen? Ich habe das Gefühl, es geht darum durch die Hintertür doch wieder verstärkt Downhill-Gene einzupflanzen. Stärkere Downhill-Eignung ist ok, aber ich würde darum bitten das offen zu diskutieren. Ich möchte aber auch daran erinnern, dass ursprünglich mal die Rede war von Trails in den flacheren Teilen von Deutschland. Dort gehts abwechselnd hoch und runter, und auch auf längeren Strecken einfach mal horizontal dahin, so dass man eine abfahrtsorientierte Geo gar nicht richtig ausnutzen kann.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...... Ich möchte aber auch daran erinnern, dass ursprünglich mal die Rede war von Trails in den flacheren Teilen von Deutschland. Dort gehts abwechselnd hoch und runter, und auch auf längeren Strecken einfach mal horizontal dahin, so dass man eine abfahrtsorientierte Geo gar nicht richtig ausnutzen kann.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher




 Für die restlichen Trails ist man mit 160mm besser aufgehoben.

G.


----------



## grey (19. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Welchen Effekt willst du mit den kurzen Kettenstreben erreichen? Ich habe das Gefühl, es geht darum durch die Hintertür doch wieder verstärkt Downhill-Gene einzupflanzen.


 
Ich bin nicht foreigner aber mich würde doch interessieren, warum man kurze Kettenstreben mit downhill-genen asoziiert?
Bei einem Race-DH-Bike würde ich mich doch eher nach einem mit längerem Radstand, ggf. auch längeren Kettenstreben umsehen.
Mit "kurzen" Kettenstreben kann man wunderbar den längeren Nachlaufs eines etwas flacheren Lenkwinkels ausgleichen, womit man dann zwar genügend Sicherheit bergab hätte aber immernoch ein verspieltes Handling. (auch wenn natürlich noch mehr dazugehört,..)

Verstellbares Ausfallende wie am Fanes und das Thema sollte erledigt sein. 

Ich denke halt nicht, dass diese Aktion den Sinn hat ein Canyon Spectral 29 nachzubauen, gähn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bei den steilen Sitzwinkeln (> 74 Grad) brauche ich
> eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz um meine Knie vernünftig zur Pedalachse zu positionieren. Machen
> so steile Sitzwinkel dann noch Sinn?
> ...


 
Der steile Sitzwinkel ist systembedingt notwendig. Er verlängert den Reach bei gegebener Oberrohrlänger im Vergleich zum flacheren Sitzwinkeln und verlängert den Radstand dabei nicht. Das ist der eigentliche Grund für steile Sitzwinkel, nicht die tollen Bergaufeigenschaften. Bei SW > = 75 Grad wird es in der Tat schwierig bis unmöglich, den Sattel ohne Setback korrekt zu justieren, oder man ignoriert eine effiziente Tretposition, was bei einem Trailbike fragwürdig wäre.

Anders ausgedrückt, flacher Sitzwinkel (71-72 Grad) führt bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge zu einem deutlich kürzeren Reach als bei 75 Grad. Aber Reach ist halt nicht alles, läßt sich aktuell nur gut vermarkten. Im Übrigen einer der Gründe für den steilen Sitzwinkel des neuen Nomads, das Ding sollte vom Radstand kein Tanker werden, aber noch einen verkaufsfähigen Reach im Vergleich zum alten Nomad haben


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der steile Sitzwinkel ist systembedingt notwendig. Er verlängert den Reach bei gegebener Oberrohrlänger im Vergleich zum flacheren Sitzwinkeln und verlängert den Radstand dabei nicht. Das ist der eigentliche Grund für steile Sitzwinkel, nicht die tollen Bergaufeigenschaften.
> ...
> Anders ausgedürckt, flacher Sitzwinkel (71-72 Grad) führt bei gleicher Oberrohrlänger zu einem deutlich kürzeren Reach als bei 75 Grad.


Müsste es nicht genau andersherum sein  Steiler Sitzwinkel = Sattel näher am Lenker = weniger Reach


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Nein, Reach ist die horizontale Distanz zwischen Mitte Tretlager vertikal zu Mitte Steuerrohr vertikal. Steiler Sitzwinkel verschiebt einen längeren Teil des gegebenen Oberrohrs nach vorne, der Reach vergrößert sich, flacher Sitzwinkel nach hinten, der Reach wird kürzer, wie gesagt, bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge, z.B. 600mm horizontal.

Problem bei steilen Sitzwinkel ist aber, daß der Sattel in der versenkten Position weiter nach vorne wandert, für mich ein erheblicher Nachteil.

Bei meinem Bike aktuell ist die Sattelspitze lotrecht 6 cm hinter der Tretlagermitte, bei ausgezogenem Sattel, zwecks effizienter Pedalierposition (Knie lotrecht zur Pedalechse), Sattel versenkt um 125 mm ist die Sattelspitze lotrecht zur Tretlagermitte, Sitzwinkel 71,5 Grad 

Bei 75 Grad Sitzwinkel und noch höheren Dropperreichweiten wird das m.E. kritisch, insbesondere bei Dropper-Stützen mit wenig oder ohne Setback.

Von daher ist der Zwang sich weiter nach vorne auf dem Rad positionieren zu müssen, nicht immer ein Vorteil, insbesondere wenn man gerne eher hecklastig fährt, wie ich z.B.


----------



## freetourer (19. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht genau andersherum sein  Steiler Sitzwinkel = Sattel näher am Lenker = weniger Reach



Nein, denn der Reach hat ja nichts mit der Sattelposition zu tun.

Edit: Ti-Max war schneller


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht foreigner aber mich würde doch interessieren, warum man kurze Kettenstreben mit downhill-genen asoziiert?



Nicht die kurzen Kettenstreben an sich, sondern um die Forward-Geometrie, die eben kurze Kettenstreben mit langem Reach kombiniert. Um es mit foreigners Worten zu sagen: "Zur 'Forward'-Geo gehört schon ein kürzerer Vorbau. Natürlich soll das die Abfahrtseigenschaften verbessern."

Man kann kurze Kettenstreben auch ohne Forward-Geometrie realisieren. Deshalb auch meine wiederholte und immer noch nicht beantwortete Frage: Kurze Kettenstreben mit welchem Ziel?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Radstand kurz halten bei verlängertem Vorderrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi,

der tiefere Sinn der steilen Sitzwinkel ist mir schon klar.
Aber bei dieser Vorgabe:

_Erinnerung: Das Bike kriegt 130 mm Federweg und ist als "Marathonbike mit Enduro-Genen" gedacht_

würde ich eine gemäßigte Sitzposition erwarten. Also nicht den Fahrer nach vorn gedreht, weniger Stützlast
auf den Armen. Halt so das man auch mal ein paar km zum Trail fahren kann, also mit dem Rad selber ;-)
Das ist die Situation die ich hier im Mittelgebirge habe, Touren von 50 bis 100km mit sehr hohem Trailanteil,
aber auch An- und Abfahrt mit dem Rad und zwischendurch mal eine langweilige Verbindungsetappe.
Das ganze mit ständigem Wechsel von Bergauf, Bergab.
Das funktioniert im Moment mit einem Propain Tyee ganz gut. Geo paßt (Stütze mit 15mm Versatz), Federweg
und Gewicht dürften aber ruhig etwas weniger sein.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Radstand kurz halten bei verlängertem Vorderrahmen.


Danke, Ti-Max. Ich verfeinere meine Frage: Was ist die angestrebte Fahreigenschaft bei kurzen Kettenstreben? (Und wahlweise bei verlängertem Vorderrahmen?)


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Kann nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen widergeben. Zwei Bikes in Betrieb, einmal 435mm KS und einmal 400 KS, beide 50mm Vorbau.

Manual-Fähigkeit bei kürzeren Kettenstreben deutlich besser, Vorderrad läßt sich leichter entlasten, Bunnyhop geht entspannter usw.

Bei langen Kettenstreben und langem Vorderrahmen wird man wahrscheinlich das Problem haben, daß man das Rad nur noch schwer in den Manual bekommt und auch der BH wird nicht einfach.

Problem aber bleibt der Radstand, für mich das zentrale Kriterium für Wendigkeit/Verspieltheit. Bei den gewünschten Reach-Werten um 450mm in M mit langen Kettenstreben ist man schnell bei einem Radstand in Richtung 1200, das ist für ein Trailbike deutlich zu lang, m.M.n.

Also entweder gemäßigter Vorderrahmen und lange Kettenstrebe (430-440) oder langer Vorderrahmen und kurze KS (420-430).

No Go: kurz-kurz (Dirtbike) und lang-lang (Downhiller) bezogen auf KS und Vorderrahmen. Also bleibt die Wahl zwischen kurz-lang und lang-kurz, mit den entsprechenden Varianzen


----------



## kasimir2 (19. Mai 2014)

Das Rad soll ja wohl wegen kürzeren Federwegen und 650b Rädern
einen steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen - genügt das nicht
schon um den Radstand kurz zu halten? Ohne die Kettenstreben
mit Gewalt maximal zu kürzen?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Das wird man erst an den Zahlen sehen, wie die Effekte sich bemerkbar machen. Erst dann sollte man noch entsprechend justieren, wenn nötig.

Kettenstrebenlänge wäre für mich somit das Ergebnis der anderen Zahlen, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Die mögliche Länge der Kettenstreben wird schon limitiert durch den Abrollradius und den nötigen Freigang am Sitzrohr zum Einfedern. MM sind die steilen Sitzrohrwinkel auch den größeren Rädern geschuldet, obwohl es physiologisch mit weniger Winkel sinnvoller wäre (Sattel geht nach hinten bei mehr Auszug)


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Gilt aber nur bei geradem Sitzrohr, was vielfach kaum noch verbaut wird, das Tretlager ist ja mittlerweile oft hinter der Sitzrohrlinie. Bei 130mm sollten aber 420mm gehen, ohne das Sitzrohr zu krümmen.


----------



## SCM (19. Mai 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Das Rad soll ja wohl wegen kürzeren Federwegen und 650b Rädern
> einen steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen - genügt das nicht
> schon um den Radstand kurz zu halten? Ohne die Kettenstreben
> mit Gewalt maximal zu kürzen?
> ...



Kurze Kettenstreben bringen ein unglaubliches Plus an Fahrspaß. Ich nehme als Beispiel mal das Stumpjumper Evo mit dem 420er Hinterbau. Das Teil lässt sich selbst bei Highspeed auf Wurzeln noch in den Manual ziehen - und da auch ohne Probleme halten! Und das zaubert so ein DICKES Grinsen ins Gesicht, dass man es immer wieder machen möchte. Und genau dieser Spaß ist es, den ich persönlich mit einem Trailbike haben möchte! 

Edit: ...und das, obwohl ich die 30 schon deutlich überschritten habe und immer noch ohne Flaschenhalter und Verstellschnickschnack auf die "Feierabendrunde" gehe...


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Die Geo des Stumpjumper Evo ist in der Tat sehr spassig, selbst mit 27,5 Zoll sollte dies so bleiben. Wäre ein guter Ansatz


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nicht die kurzen Kettenstreben an sich, sondern um die Forward-Geometrie, die eben kurze Kettenstreben mit langem Reach kombiniert. Um es mit foreigners Worten zu sagen: "Zur 'Forward'-Geo gehört schon ein kürzerer Vorbau. Natürlich soll das die Abfahrtseigenschaften verbessern."
> 
> Man kann kurze Kettenstreben auch ohne Forward-Geometrie realisieren. Deshalb auch meine wiederholte und immer noch nicht beantwortete Frage: Kurze Kettenstreben mit welchem Ziel?
> 
> ...


Genau genommen geht es nicht um die Abfahrt (auch wenn sich da bikes mit kurzen Kettenstreben sehr spaßig fahren, siehe Demo. Bei einem echten DH Racebike, also einer echten Abfahrtsgeometrie sollten die Kettenstreben aber schon 440mm haben.), nein, es geht um Spaß, Wendigkeit und Springbarkeit. Und das sollte das Bike gut können. Und Wendigkeit und Springbarkeit, oder die Möglichkeit das Bike leicht aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen erleichtert eine kurze Kettenstrebe enorm. Wenn du darüber sprichst, dass es auf flacheren Strecken gut sein soll (was ich nirgends gelesen habe) und nicht auf steile Abfahrten angepasst, woher bekommst du dann deine so steilen Anstiege an denen dir immer das Vorderrad steigt ?
Dieser Punkt wiederspricht im übrigen völlig der Praxis. Ein Stumpi EVO kann man ganz schön steile Rampen rauf fahren, ohne dass da das Rad sonderlich schnell steigt. Bis das steigt, da muss man schon ganz schön Kondition haben sowas überhaupt länger hoch zu treten.
Im übrigen wohne ich noch nichtmal in einem richtigen Mittelgebirge und habe, wenn ich will verdammt steile Trails von der Haustür.

Längerer Radstand: stimmt auch nicht. Wenn ich den Reach 2cm länger mache, dafür einen 1° steileren Lenkwinkel habe (der bei so eine Geo notwendig ist) und 1cm kürze Kettenstreben, dann bin ich am Ende beim gleichen Radstand.

Ich zitiere mal aus der Konzept-Definition:
_" Mit dem ICB2.0 wollen wir ein richtig schnelles Bike entwerfen. Dazu braucht es ein effizientes Fahrwerk und die richtige Geometrie. Das Bike soll sich aber nicht nur schnell, sondern auch spaßig fahren. Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen. Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen höheren Spaßfaktor bieten: Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann. Im Vergleich zu einem Enduro soll unser Bike besser Beschleunigen, mehr „popp“ aus den Federelementen bereit stellen und deutlich leichter sein._

 
# _Auch so etwas gibt es viel auf unseren Hometrails: Kleine Sprünge. Mit einem Marathonbike nicht so richtig angenehm, aber ein Enduro braucht es dafür auch nicht._

_ Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, ... "_​ 
Und wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du doch ganz einfach ein anderes Bike kaufen, das mehr "Standard" ist. Davon gibt es hunderte auf dem Markt. Warum versuchst du es in eine andere Richtung zu lenken, als die, die schon beschlossen ist. Ein bike mit Standard-Allmountaingeometrie und weniger Federweg hinten als vorne wäre tatsächlich sinnlos.
Ein bike wie es in der Definition steht, gibt es dagegen (wenn überhaupt) nicht einmal eine Handvoll auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du doch ganz einfach ein anderes Bike kaufen, das mehr "Standard" ist. Davon gibt es hunderte auf dem Markt. *Warum versuchst du es in eine andere Richtung zu lenken, als die, die schon beschlossen ist.* Ein bike mit Standard-Allmountaingeometrie und weniger Federweg hinten als vorne wäre tatsächlich sinnlos.
> Ein bike wie es in der Definition steht, gibt es dagegen (wenn überhaupt) nicht einmal eine Handvoll auf dem Markt.



Das ist mal die wichtigste Frage, die hier bisher gestellt wurde - die sollte sich mal ein Großteil der Teilnehmer stellen. Geometriepakete für die Abstimmung sind meines Erachtens die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit, derartige Tendenzen im Keim zu ersticken und das Profil des Rades noch weiter und vor allem endgültig zu schärfen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Kurze Kettenstreben bringen ein unglaubliches Plus an Fahrspaß. Ich nehme als Beispiel mal das Stumpjumper Evo mit dem 420er Hinterbau. Das Teil lässt sich selbst bei Highspeed auf Wurzeln noch in den Manual ziehen - und da auch ohne Probleme halten! Und das zaubert so ein DICKES Grinsen ins Gesicht, dass man es immer wieder machen möchte. Und genau dieser Spaß ist es, den ich persönlich mit einem Trailbike haben möchte!
> 
> Edit: ...und das, obwohl ich die 30 schon deutlich überschritten habe und immer noch ohne Flaschenhalter und Verstellschnickschnack auf die "Feierabendrunde" gehe...


genau das habe ich auch schon einmal angemerkt, wonach ich von stefan hingwiesen wurde, nicht gewichtsverteilung, sprich position des fahrers bei kurzen kettenstreben und langem reach außer acht zu lassen. 
ob nun forward geometrie a la mondraker oder genesis geometrie vom guten alten gary fisher, es funktioniert nach meiner erfahrung prima.

noch etwas zum sitzwinkel. ein flacher sitzwinkel verschiebt die fahrerposition in abgesenkter stellung nach vorn, aber nur, wenn man sitzen bleibt, was man bei abfahrten, wegen deren man die stütze eigentlich erst versenkt, aber nicht tun sollte.
ein steiler sitzwinkel ist unheimlich gut zum klettern, besonders wenn es richtig steil wird. ich hatte das gefühl, bei einem geliehenen bionicon bergauf dadurch quasi über einen zusätzlichen gang zu verfügen. das macht echt etwas aus.


----------



## mot.2901 (19. Mai 2014)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Sitzwinkel hätte ich da mal eine Frage an das Entwickler Team.
Spielt eigentlich die Ergonomie bei der Entwicklung eine Rolle?
Wie von anderen schon erwähnt sitzt man bei einem steileren Sitzwinkel weiter vorne.Dadurch sind die Knie vor der Pedalachse.
Wer wie ich schon Knieprobleme hat,weiß das so was nicht gut tut


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Genau genommen geht es nicht um die Abfahrt (auch wenn sich da bikes mit kurzen Kettenstreben sehr spaßig fahren, siehe Demo. Bei einem echten DH Racebike, also einer echten Abfahrtsgeometrie sollten die Kettenstreben aber schon 440mm haben.), nein, es geht um Spaß, Wendigkeit und Springbarkeit. Und das sollte das Bike gut können. Und Wendigkeit und Springbarkeit, oder die Möglichkeit das Bike leicht aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen erleichtert eine kurze Kettenstrebe enorm. Wenn du darüber sprichst, dass es auf flacheren Strecken gut sein soll (was ich nirgends gelesen habe) und nicht auf steile Abfahrten angepasst, woher bekommst du dann deine so steilen Anstiege an denen dir immer das Vorderrad steigt ?
> Dieser Punkt wiederspricht im übrigen völlig der Praxis. Ein Stumpi EVO kann man ganz schön steile Rampen rauf fahren, ohne dass da das Rad sonderlich schnell steigt. Bis das steigt, da muss man schon ganz schön Kondition haben sowas überhaupt länger hoch zu treten.
> Im übrigen wohne ich noch nichtmal in einem richtigen Mittelgebirge und habe, wenn ich will verdammt steile Trails von der Haustür.
> 
> ...



Hey, mal ganz langsam. Ich versuche hier überhaupt nix in eine andere Richtung zu drücken. Ich möchte dass hier klare Ansagen über das erwünschte Fahrverhalten gemacht werden anstatt "ich will kurze Kettenstreben" oder "ich will einen Lenkwinkel mit X Grad". Ich möchte nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass solche alleinstehenden Forderungen kein harmonisches Gesamtkonzept ergeben. Das geht hier auch nicht gegen dich, @foreigner. Im Gegenteil, deine Geometriepakete sind ein guter Ansatzpunkt, um seltsamen Chimären vorzubeugen. D.h. falls wir über eine Geometrie abstimmen wollen anstatt über ein Fahrverhalten abzustimmen. Dann bedarf es aber deutlich mehr Erklärungen wie sich eine Geometrie im Detail auswirkt.

Im übrigen ist die Vorgabe bzgl. der abfahrtsorientierten Geometrie, dass sie abfahrtsorientierter als bei "einem 120mm Marathonfully" sein soll. Das trifft auf sehr viele Auslegungen zu und impliziert keineswegs, dass man sich an Enduro- oder Forward- Geometrien orientieren müsste. Und aus der Praxis für die Praxis: Wenns ständig 10m hoch und dann wieder 10m runter geht, dann kann ich eine Downhill-lastige Geometrie nicht nutzen, und sei es noch so steil. Man wird dabei einfach nicht schnell genug.

Das Stumpi Evo bin ich leider nie gefahren, sieht aber recht gut aus. Es hat im übrigen keine Forward-Geometrie, sondern sogar einen recht kurzen Radstand mit sehr kurzen Kettenstreben. Das macht es so schön wendig und verspielt, und entspricht ziemlich genau dem, was ich mir unter einem "verspielten Trailbike" vorstelle.

Meine Präferenz bzgl. Fahrverhalten wären hohe Wendigkeit, leichtes Hochziehen des Vorderrads, viel "Popp", hohe Agilität. Das impliziert einen eher kurzen Radstand und eher kurze Kettenstreben, einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel, und ein passend straffes Fahrwerk. (In Zahlen für Größe M: 110cm Radstand, 420er bis 430er Kettenstreben, 69° bis 70° LW.) Das ergibt weder einen super Kletterer noch ein krass abfahrtslastiges Bike, sondern eben ein verspieltes, agiles, wendiges aber ansonsten ausgewogenes Trailbike.

Ergänzung: Ich möchte explizit keine Forward-Geometrie, weil der Radstand länger wird und darunter die Wendigkeit des Rads leidet. Dazu kommt, dass man mehr auf den Armen liegt, was ich ebenfalls nicht so toll finde.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

110 cm Radstand ist arg kurz (von Größe M ausgehend), beim Lenkwinkel 67-68 Grad, ansonsten bin ich voll bei Dir.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

@Alpenstreicher : Im Prinzip meinen wir gar nichts Unterschiedliches. Ich glaube einfach nur, dass du mich nicht verstehen willst. 

Ich habe ja von einem Speci Stumpjumper in L gesprochen. (Ich bin knapp 1,80 und fahre eigentlich sonst immer M). Den L Rahmen finde ich cool und für mich sehr passend. Der hat einen Reach von 442mm. Das ist eindeutig auf der langen Seite für einen Fahrer in meiner Größe. Daher ergibt sich eine "vorgelagerte" Geometrie. Dazu gibt es aber 420mm Kettenstreben und einen für 26" Bike ausreichend steilen Lenkwinkel von 67°. Das macht dann im Summe 1160mm Radstand. Den spürt man dank des Lenkwinkels und der kurzen Kettenstrebe nicht. Von mit aus dürfte das Bike auch noch für einen zukünftigen M Rahmen 5-10mm kürzeren Reach haben. Und da wir 650B haben und die auch noch mehr Laufruhe bringen auch einen 67,5-68° Lenkwinkel. In Summe kämen wir dann auf knappe 1150mm Radstand.
Das wäre das was ich mir vorstelle.

Das Bike das du in deinen Werten beschrieben hast wäre sehr nervös bergab und würde überhaupt gar nicht gut klettern. Die Werte sind einfach ein bischen übertrieben. Was du da aufgeschrieben hast entspricht den Werten einiger kurzer SlopeStyle-bikes. Die meisten neueren Slopestyler sind sogar deutlich länger, da man etwas Raum (Reach) und "Hebel" auf dem Bike braucht, um es gut bewegen und manövrieren  zu können. Auch das bringt Wendigkeit, auch, wenn der Radstand dadurch länger wird. Und ein Slopestyler wollten wir auch nicht bauen. Die Sitzposiotion wäre total gedrungen und unergonomisch so wie du es beschreibst. Damit wird alles über 20km zur Tortur und man stößt sich die  Knie am Lenker. Das kann es auch nicht sein. Klettern würde so ein bike gar nicht. Vorderrad würde schon an kleinen Anstiegen steigen. Eine gewisse Länge benötigt man.
Auch mehr Standard-Geos haben länger Radstände. Das liegt daran, dass sie flachere Lenkwinkel benötigen um genauso laufruhig zu sein, wie ein "Forward-Bike" mit steilerem Winkel. Außerdem haben sie dann auch längere Kettenstreben damit das ganze ausbalnciert ist in Kurven. Damit die Sitzposition passt, muss auch der Vorbau länger sein.
Ein bike mit längeren Kettenstreben, längerem Vorbau und flacheren Lenkwinkel fährt sich bei langsamer Fahrt aber schlechter und weniger wendig, als ein bike mit steilerem Winkel, kürzeren Kettenstreben und Vorbau. Selbst wenn der Radstand länger wäre. Was wer -wenn überhaupt - nur unwesentlich ist.

So wie ich die von mir gewünschte Geo oben beschrieben habe, würde ein 67,5° bis 68° Lenkwinkel in Kombination mit 420mm Kettenstreben und kurzem Vorbau Wendigkeit bringen.
Ein Radstand von max. 1150mm ist auch nicht zu lang, dass der dem entgegen steht. Der Radstand wird was Wendigkeit angeht überbewertet. Natürlich darf er nicht zu lang werden, aber das ist nicht zu lang. Bergab würde aber der Raum zur Front durch den langen Reach Sicherheit bringen und ein 1140mm-1150mm Radstand auch noch genug Laufruhe. Wichtig wäre hier auch noch ein tiefes Tretlager (bei 650B Bike schon so -10 bis -15mm). Das bringt Laufruhe, Sicherheit und ein sehr gutes Gefühl "im Bike" in Kurven. Durch längeres Oberrohr und Sitzwinkel, der steil genug ist, sind gute Klettereigenschaften gegeben und es lässt sich ein kurzer Vorbau verbauen. Der lässt das Bike leicht hochziehen (in Kombination mit den kurzen Kettenstreben) und man zieht leicht in einen Manual oder springt leicht ab. Das bike hat "Popp". Es ist einfach ein guter Spagat für ein "Funbike" das trotzdem tourentauglich ist, also gut Bergauf und auch schnell und sicher bergab, aber für jede Spaßaktion zu haben. Ich denke, genau das soll dieses Bike können.

Schau dir mal das Kona Process 134 in Größe M an! Das trifft zu 95% das, was ich gerne für einen M Rahmen hätte. Vielleicht hinten noch minimal kürzer. Einzig der starke Sattelrohroffset ist unschön. Das sollte unser bike besser machen, dann brauchen wir den Sitzwinkel auch nicht so steil machen. Hier der link


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Präferenz bzgl. Fahrverhalten wären hohe Wendigkeit, leichtes Hochziehen des Vorderrads, viel "Popp", hohe Agilität. Das impliziert einen eher kurzen Radstand und eher kurze Kettenstreben, einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel, und ein passend straffes Fahrwerk. (In Zahlen für Größe M: 110cm Radstand, 420er bis 430er Kettenstreben, 69° bis 70° LW.) Das ergibt weder einen super Kletterer noch ein krass abfahrtslastiges Bike, sondern eben ein verspieltes, agiles, wendiges aber ansonsten ausgewogenes Trailbike.
> ...


Eins noch: Vor 12-15 Jahren sind wir teilweise Bikes mit Geometrien, wie dieser gefahren. Ich kenne bikes mit solchen Geometrien aus eigener Erfahrung. Leider. Die Dinger waren grauenvoll. Wir dürfen "wendig" nicht mit "kippelig" und "wackelig" und "nervös" verwechseln. Genau das ist nämlich eine solche Geometrie. Die waren nicht wirklich wendig, weil der Raum auf dem Bike gefehlt hat und weil sie gar nicht die Sicherheit vermittelt haben die Wendigkeit zu nutzen. Klar kann man auch mit so einem Bike irgendwie abgehen und sind wir ja damals auch. Paar seiten zurück siehst du die Bilder ja auch. Wir waren aber auch heilfroh als wir andere Räder hatten und niemand wünscht sich solche Geos zurück.
Wie du ja auch zitiert hast, soll "_Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, ... "_
Die Geo, die du beschreibst würde schlechter bergab gehen als heutige CC Fullys. Es wäre bergab nervös, würde durch seine Kürze stelzig wirken, unsicher und sehr leicht Überschlagsgefühle bringen.
Ich bin jetzt in den letzten 17 Jahren etwas Trial, dann Dirt Jump, Freeride, Downhill, Dual und selbstverständlich auch Touren und Enduro gefahren. Ich beschäftige mich seit 16 Jahren mit Fahrrad-Geometrien. Und eins kannst du mir wirklich glauben (auch weil ich sie kenne): Eine solche Geometrie taugt an einem Mountainbike nur an einem flach ausgelegtem 26" Bike mit kurzer 100mm Gabel für 4x.
Bei 140-150mm Gabeln, 650B, vernünftiger Sitzposition und angemessenem Lenkwinkel landest du automatisch bei mindestens mal 1140mm Radstand. Drunter ist nicht, auch ohne "forward"-Geo.


----------



## nuts (19. Mai 2014)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit dem Sitzwinkel hätte ich da mal eine Frage an das Entwickler Team.
> Spielt eigentlich die Ergonomie bei der Entwicklung eine Rolle?
> Wie von anderen schon erwähnt sitzt man bei einem steileren Sitzwinkel weiter vorne.Dadurch sind die Knie vor der Pedalachse.
> Wer wie ich schon Knieprobleme hat,weiß das so was nicht gut tut



Was bedeutet für Dich "Spielt die Ergonomie eine Rolle"? Wenn wir hier über Geometrie diskutieren, dann betrifft das natürlich die Ergonomie - in sofern spielt sie eine Rolle. Auf der anderen Seite verfolgen wir hier nicht den Ansatz aus Ergonomie-Tabellen ein Bike für den 90 Percentil Mann und die 5 Percentil Frau zu entwickeln. 

Ich habe mir offen gesagt bisher wenig Gedanken über die korrekte Biomechanik beim Fahrrad gemacht - wenn Du Dich da auskennst oder eigene Erfahrungen einbringen kannst: Super gerne!


----------



## nuts (19. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Forward Geometry: Gerne in Maßen anwenden. Das von mir gefahrene Foxy war da - für mich - deutlich übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. 1200 Radstand bei 430 er Kettenstreben (Größe M!) machen mir _nur_ bergab Spaß. Ganz einfach wegen der Gewichtsverteilung. Das Verhältnis ist da ja 2,8 : 1, in meinen Augen wäre für ein Trailbike eher was in der Größenordnung 2,6 - 2,7 : 1 sinnig. (Klingt nach wenig Unterschied, macht aber einiges aus)
An der Stelle wundere ich mich auch regelmäßig, das so selten eine größenabhängige Kettenstrebenlänge umgesetzt wird. Der Ausgleich durch steilere Sitzwinkel löst eben das Problem nur im Sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Ich lese hier Vieles was ich gut und richtig finde. Aber es wird selbstverständlich sehr unübersichtlich. Könnten wir nicht eine Liste mit Bikes führen die im Zielbereich liegen? Also das Stumpi evo, das SC Blur TRc, Turner Burner, was sonst noch so genannt wurde. Dazu vielleicht 1 oder 2 Sätze zum Fahrverhalten. Dann hätten auch User wie ich die nicht den Reach von diversen Modellen runterbeten können einen Anhaltspunkt. Das wäre ein guter Benchmark und man würde sich daran gut orientieren können.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Die Liste zur Eingrenzung der Geo finde ich nicht schlecht:

Wie bereits genannt, Stumpi Evo, ergänzend SC 5010, das alte SC Nomad Carbon (wobei L eher M), Ibis Mojo HD (wobei man hier sich das L für M anschauen sollte, und das XL für das L), Pivot Mach6, Banshee Spitfire und Rune. To be continued...

Sind sowohl Vertreter hinten kurz vorne lang und hinten länger, vorne kürzer...


----------



## fullspeedahead (19. Mai 2014)

Also der größte Irrglaube ist, dass kurze Hinterbauten irgendwas mit DH zu tun hätten. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, beim DH gilt ganz klar: Lange läuft. Und wenn man vorne den Lenkwinkel abflacht, dann muss man auch den Hinterbau länger machen, um genügend Druck am Vorderrad zu haben. Auf ein Enduro umgemünzt sind das dann die klassischen Race-Maschinen, die zwar wie auf Schienen fahren, aber eben genau eine gewisse Verspieltheit vermissen lassen. Schneller für einen EWS-Pro heißt halt nicht unbedingt besser für den Endverbraucher.
Wenn ich mir mein Trailbike vorstelle, dann sollte das sein:
- 130mm, 650b, 410 oder 415mm Kettenstreben, 445/470 Reach in M/L, 67,5° LW, 74° SW, eher progressive Kennlinie
Konsequenz:
- Hometrails machen doppelt so viel Spaß wie mim Race-Enduro, Radstand und Laufradgröße ergeben ausreichend Laufruhe, aber stehts eine Quirrligkeit, aus den Kurven lässt sich am Hinterrad rausbeschleunigen, statt "Draufhalten" heißts "Rumspielen".

Und normale Räder mit normaler Geo gibts eh wie Sand am Meer.

Ich glaub, gewisse Geometrien wurden wirklich noch nicht erprobt, einfach weil sie früher nicht möglich waren (11-fach, 650b, "Forward-Geo", also langer Reach/kurzer Vorbau/STEILER Lenkwinkel)
Specialized hat einen 430mm Hinterbau im Enduro 29 (155mm FW, Umwerfer) untergebracht, natürlich gehen 410mm Kettenstreben mit 1,9cm kleinerem Laufradradius, man muss es nur wollen. Ohne Umwerfer geht es sowieso mit Leichtigkeit (und die Einschränkungen und der Aufwand bei der Konstruktion sind auch bei den vermuteten OEM Preisen von SRAM X1 nicht in sinnvollem Verhältnis zum Gewinn). Theoretisch könnte man an der Hinterachse eine Verstellung einbauen (also zB 410/430) und auch eine Direct-Mount-Umwerferplatte - wobei man zB nur in der langen Stellung oder bei schmäleren Hinterreifen aufs kleine KB schalten kann.

Alutech ist nicht Rose oder Radon, die müssen ja kein 130mm Bike bauen, das möglichst alle Nutzer anspricht und in der Mitte vom Markt in den Preis-Leistungs-Kampf einsteigt.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab ja seit ungefähr nem Monat ein Camber Evo 29 daheim.
Das ist ja laut den meisten Geometriewünschen hier unfahrbar. 68,8° Lenkwinkel, 451mm Kettenstrebe und viel zu kurze 416mm Reach (Größe M).
Erstaunlicherweise fährt sichs äußerst super und vor allem in fast allen Situationen super ausgewogen 
Und noch erstaunlicherweiser hats auch ziemlich viele Trailbike Tests gewonnen


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2014)

Findet die Geometrie/Kinematik Diskussion nicht nebenan statt? Wäre der Übersicht halber auf jeden Fall geschickt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn du darüber sprichst, dass es auf flacheren Strecken gut sein soll (was ich nirgends gelesen habe) und nicht auf steile Abfahrten angepasst, woher bekommst du dann deine so steilen Anstiege an denen dir immer das Vorderrad steigt ?
> .



Pohh, dann fahr mal in der Fränkischen...ich krieg da immer die Krise wenn ich mal dort bin 

Ich habs aber auch so verstanden, das es mehr fürs Flachland sein soll. Was nützt mir sonst der "Pop" und ein besonders gutes Beschleunigen mit weniger Federweg.
In einem klassischen "Mittelgebirge" kommst mit einem "Enduro" weiter, wennste Spaß haben willst.
Bin vor einiger Ziet die Trails um Bamberg gefahren und hab mir nur gesdacht, was mach ich hier nur mit meinem schweren Enduro. Genau für solche Gegenden ist doch das ICB 2 geplant, recht plane Prails auf denen man ständig beschleunigt um Spaß zu haben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh, dann fahr mal in der Fränkischen...ich krieg da immer die Krise wenn ich mal dort bin
> 
> Ich habs aber auch so verstanden, das es mehr fürs Flachland sein soll. Was nützt mir sonst der "Pop" und ein besonders gutes Beschleunigen mit weniger Federweg.
> In einem klassischen "Mittelgebirge" kommst mit einem "Enduro" weiter, wennste Spaß haben willst.
> ...



Ich finde damit wirst du dem Grundgedanken nicht gerecht. Ich persönlich sehe in dem Projekt eher ein Bike für alles, durch den wenigen straffen federweg, ist man (endlich mal wieder) gezwungen aktiv zu fahren. Heist, ich überspringe ein wurzelfeld statt dem hinterbau die arbeit zu überlassen, ich hau mich von jeder kante in die luft, es wird alles etwas direkter, man muss mehr mit den beinen und armen abfedern. Sicher wird man gemessen nicht schneller, aber gefühlt vermutlich schon. Und das konzept sehe ich nicht nur auf flachen trails in mittel und norddeutschland. Ich könnte mir sowas auch sehr gut im Alpinen Bereich vorstellen. Das verlangt dann endlich mal wieder was dem fahrer ab, frei nach dem motto, Fahrtechnik statt Federweg und mehr Fahrtechnik = mehr Spaß! (vmtl. wird das den Kundenkreis nach dem Federwegswahn etwas selektieren) 

Ein bike für flache und einfache trails... naja da kann man doch auch einfach ein AM nehmen?! Die robustere und leicht abfahrtslastige Geometrieauslegung macht doch nur sinn, wenn man es dem Material auch abverlangt.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eins noch: Vor 12-15 Jahren sind wir teilweise Bikes mit Geometrien, wie dieser gefahren. Ich kenne bikes mit solchen Geometrien aus eigener Erfahrung. Leider. Die Dinger waren grauenvoll. Wir dürfen "wendig" nicht mit "kippelig" und "wackelig" und "nervös" verwechseln. Genau das ist nämlich eine solche Geometrie. Die waren nicht wirklich wendig, weil der Raum auf dem Bike gefehlt hat und weil sie gar nicht die Sicherheit vermittelt haben die Wendigkeit zu nutzen. Klar kann man auch mit so einem Bike irgendwie abgehen und sind wir ja damals auch. Paar seiten zurück siehst du die Bilder ja auch. Wir waren aber auch heilfroh als wir andere Räder hatten und niemand wünscht sich solche Geos zurück.
> Wie du ja auch zitiert hast, soll "_Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, ... "_
> Die Geo, die du beschreibst würde schlechter bergab gehen als heutige CC Fullys. Es wäre bergab nervös, würde durch seine Kürze stelzig wirken, unsicher und sehr leicht Überschlagsgefühle bringen.
> Ich bin jetzt in den letzten 17 Jahren etwas Trial, dann Dirt Jump, Freeride, Downhill, Dual und selbstverständlich auch Touren und Enduro gefahren. Ich beschäftige mich seit 16 Jahren mit Fahrrad-Geometrien. Und eins kannst du mir wirklich glauben (auch weil ich sie kenne): Eine solche Geometrie taugt an einem Mountainbike nur an einem flach ausgelegtem 26" Bike mit kurzer 100mm Gabel für 4x.
> Bei 140-150mm Gabeln, 650B, vernünftiger Sitzposition und angemessenem Lenkwinkel landest du automatisch bei mindestens mal 1140mm Radstand. Drunter ist nicht, auch ohne "forward"-Geo.



Ich glaub, du übertreibst da ein bißchen. Die von mir skizzierte "quasi unfahrbare" 15 Jahre alte Geometrie verkauft sich auch heute recht gut an diversen AM-Bikes, darunter das Canyon Nerve. Zum Thema Slope-Styler und 4x: Ein YT Play DJ in Short hat 110,6cm Radstand, ein Rocky Mountain Slayer SS 109,1cm, ein Onooka Ampak kommt mit 107,5cm daher, das Scott Voltage YZ 20 mit 105,8cm, das Norco Ryde 26 Long mit 103cm. Da sind allenfalls die Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, aber auch nicht immer (siehe Ryde, hat 69,5°, oder Slayer, 69°).

Ich beschäftige mich zwar tatsächlich erst seit kurzem mit Geometrien, aber ich hab mir durchaus überlegt, was ich da schreibe 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Ich finde, flachland oder Alpin schließt sich nicht aus.
Bei meiner Wunschgeo lande ich übrigens bei Rund 1140er Radstand. Mit 420mm Kettenstreben sind wir dann auch in dem von Stefan.Stark liegendem Verhältnis. Von Wahnwitzigen 1200er Radstand will hier wohl doch keiner was an einem Trailbike, oder ?


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich so weiter über die Geo nachdenke, wäre ich bei der folgenden Geo:

- 130mm, 650b, 
- 425 oder 430mm Kettenstreben 
- 435/455 Reach in M/L
- 67,5-68° LW, 74° SW


Denkbar?


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Findet die Geometrie/Kinematik Diskussion nicht nebenan statt? Wäre der Übersicht halber auf jeden Fall geschickt


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde, flachland oder Alpin schließt sich nicht aus.
> Bei meiner Wunschgeo lande ich übrigens bei Rund 1140er Radstand. Mit 420mm Kettenstreben sind wir dann auch in dem von Stefan.Stark liegendem Verhältnis. Von Wahnwitzigen 1200er Radstand will hier wohl doch keiner was an einem Trailbike, oder ?



Ein 1200er Radstand ist viel zu lang. Wie schon gesagt: ich hätte es lieber noch ein wenig kürzer im Radstand und mit etwas steilerem Lenkwinkel für mehr Wendigkeit und Agilität. Das Nerve kassiert ja nicht umsonst Preise von allen Bike-Bravos, sogar vom schweizer RIDE-Magazin: "Auf dem ansteigenden Singletrail lässt sich das Nerve förmlich hochjagen und aus jeder Kehre hervorragend beschleunigen. Selbst ganz steile Anstiege bewältigt das Nerve ohne Aufbocken. Der steile Sitzwinkel trägt zu den guten Kletterqualitäten bei. Wird der Trail sehr kurvig, wird das Nerve bei aggressiver Fahrweise zum wilden Mustang. Schnelle Richtungswechsel machen richtig viel Spaß." 

Flacherer Lenkwinkel und längerer Vorbau machen das Bike nur unnötig träger. Ich würde das Rad viel eher als einen Cross-over zwischen Slopestyle-Bike und AM positionieren denn als es in die eh schon überfüllte und nicht wirklich existente Lücke zwischen AM und Enduro. Ich will ein Fun-Bike, mit dem ich auch mal auf den Pumptrack kann.

Apropos angeblich mangelnde Sitzgeometrie: Vorbauten dürfen durchaus länger als 30mm sein, das ergibt dann automatisch mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrrad, gerade bei derartig kurzen Kettenstreben. 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Findet die Geometrie/Kinematik Diskussion nicht nebenan statt? Wäre der Übersicht halber auf jeden Fall geschickt



Im Kinematik-Thread geht es um Hinterbaukinematiken, da hat Rahmengeometrie noch weniger verloren, als in einem Thread in dem gleich die Abstimmung beendet ist und in dem es nichts mehr zu diskutieren gibt und in dem es eh über die Bike-Charakteristik geht.


----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte wir fahren Räder und keine Bike-Magazine? 
Im Lastenheft sollte mMn. zumindest nichts von bike-magazin-konformität stehen. 

Kurze cst, steiler lw und eben gesamt kurzer Radstand ist einfach absurd am mtb, wenn man sich so etwas herbeisehnt sollte man sich vielleicht einen crosser kaufen. (der vorschlag ist ernst gemeint, solche räder gibt es ja!)
Naja, ich hab 2 29er ht hier, von den eckdaten:
1. 70-71°lw, kürzerer reach, ~455mm cst - kürzerer radstand (mein not-rad  )
2. 66.9°lw,  längerer reach, ~420mm cst - längerer radstand

Muss ich ernsthaft näher darauf eingehen welches der Räder einfach nur Spaß macht, verspielt ist und dennoch bergab gewisse Fähigkeiten hat? 
Es geht bei dem Projekt wohl kaum darum irgendjemanden sein Camber schlechtzureden oder es als unfahrbar darzustellen.
Mein Not-Rad fährt eh auch, aber es hat gewisse Eigenschaften die jeden Spieltrieb im Keim ersticken, es ist sozusagen das Paradebeispiel eines 29er wie es gern im IBC dargestellt wird.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vorschlagen, du fährst einfach mal so ein Rad (und nein, ich mein damit kein 29er Marathonrad, sondern sowas wie das Nerve). Dann reden wir weiter darüber, was verspielt ist.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2014)

Das zeigt doch ganz gut das Dilemma.

Ein User bezieht seine Meinung und eingebrachte Erfahrung aus Magazin-Tests, ein anderer User hat die Möglichkeit Räder mit ähnlichem Einsatzbereich aber unterschiedlichen Geometrien und/oder Kinematiken auszuprobieren, ....

Ich habe so langsam die Befürchtung, dass eben diese Gemengelage dafür sorgen wird, dass hier nichts wirklich Geiles rauskommt, das bei mir den "Haben-will" Reflex auslöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, du fährst einfach mal so ein Rad (und nein, ich mein damit kein 29er Marathonrad, sondern sowas wie das Nerve). Dann reden wir weiter darüber, was verspielt ist.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Habe ich schon hinter mir.

Ist ja kein schlechtes Rad - aber das war es auch schon.
Wenn man sich lediglich an einem Nerve AM nachher messen lassen will können wir doch eigentlich schon aufhören - genau solche Bikes mit ca. 5 Jahre alten AM-Geometrien gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer und in allen Preisklassen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

Was diesen AM-Bikes fehlt ist Rahmenstabilität und Federungsprogression. Ich sehe in der Ecke auch keine echte Alternative zu einem vollwertigen Slopestyler, d.h. eine Marktlücke existiert. Wer was entsprechendes kennt (Slopestyler, der auch für Trailballern geeignet ist), möge mir gerne einen Hinweis geben. Da ja offenbar die Mehrheit auf unter agil versteht "agiler als ein Enduro" und kurze Rahmen lebensbedrohlich sind, halt ich mich ab jetzt raus. Das ICB soll schließlich repräsentativ für die Bike Community sein.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich finde damit wirst du dem Grundgedanken nicht gerecht. Ich persönlich sehe in dem Projekt eher ein Bike für alles, durch den wenigen straffen federweg, ist man (endlich mal wieder) gezwungen aktiv zu fahren. Heist, ich überspringe ein wurzelfeld statt dem hinterbau die arbeit zu überlassen, ich hau mich von jeder kante in die luft, es wird alles etwas direkter, man muss mehr mit den beinen und armen abfedern. Sicher wird man gemessen nicht schneller, aber gefühlt vermutlich schon. Und das konzept sehe ich nicht nur auf flachen trails in mittel und norddeutschland. Ich könnte mir sowas auch sehr gut im Alpinen Bereich vorstellen. Das verlangt dann endlich mal wieder was dem fahrer ab, frei nach dem motto, Fahrtechnik statt Federweg und mehr Fahrtechnik = mehr Spaß! (vmtl. wird das den Kundenkreis nach dem Federwegswahn etwas selektieren)
> 
> Ein bike für flache und einfache trails... naja da kann man doch auch einfach ein AM nehmen?! Die robustere und leicht abfahrtslastige Geometrieauslegung macht doch nur sinn, wenn man es dem Material auch abverlangt.



Eigentlich beschreibst du das ICB1 mit 1590mm und steilem Lenkwinkel 
Mehr Fahrtechnich macht ansich nur mehr Spaß, weil man öfter und mehr Möglichkeiten hat Spaß zu haben. Hab nämlich schon viele Mountainbiker getroffen die viel bergab tragen oder schieben mußten und dennoch viel Spaß beim Biken haben 

Glaub der Stefan Stark (weiß ich aber nimmer ganz genau) hat zu dem Thema "einfache Trails" mal geschrieben gehabt, so in der Art, das es eine Sache der Gechwindigkeit ist wie einfach sie sind. Und mit dem neuen Bike sollte man überall den Speed generieren können um auch dort uneinfach schnell unterwegs zu sein.

G.


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

Also, die Umfrage ist geschlossen und wird gerade bereinigt, sprich doppelabgaben und fehlerhafte Eingaben werden gelöscht. Wird ein bisschen dauern, scheinbar war die Aufgabe dieses Mal schwieriger


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Was diesen AM-Bikes fehlt ist Rahmenstabilität und Federungsprogression. Ich sehe in der Ecke auch keine echte Alternative zu einem vollwertigen Slopestyler, d.h. eine Marktlücke existiert. Wer was entsprechendes kennt (Slopestyler, der auch für Trailballern geeignet ist), möge mir gerne einen Hinweis geben. Da ja offenbar die Mehrheit auf unter agil versteht "agiler als ein Enduro" und kurze Rahmen lebensbedrohlich sind, halt ich mich ab jetzt raus. Das ICB soll schließlich repräsentativ für die Bike Community sein.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Nö mußt dich net raushalten. Im Endeffekt solls doch sowas werden, nur hat noch tourentauglich. Alles Andere gibts am Markt ja schon oder läßt sich mit Offstebuchsen und Winkelsteuersatz recht einfach selber realisieren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Umfrage ist geschlossen und wird gerade bereinigt, sprich doppelabgaben und fehlerhafte Eingaben werden gelöscht. Wird ein bisschen dauern, scheinbar war die Aufgabe dieses Mal schwieriger



Die Spannung steigt.....wie lang solls denn dauern bis zur Veröffentlichung. Ist ein bisschen heute Mittag oder erst heut Abend? 

G.


----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, du fährst einfach mal so ein Rad (und nein, ich mein damit kein 29er Marathonrad, sondern sowas wie das Nerve). Dann reden wir weiter darüber, was verspielt ist.


Ich bin knapp 4 Jahre ein Cube AMS 100 gefahren, das ist dem Nerve wohl wirklich ähnlich genug.
War eine nette Zeit, aber die Vergangenheit sollte man ruhen lassen, egal wie viele Bike-Mag tests es "gewonnen" hat.

Wenn ich nur damals, als ich es verkauft habe, gewusst hätte, dass es Jahre später für manche den Zenit der Bikeentwicklung darstellt, hätte ich es mir wohl noch etwas behalten und 2015 deutlich teurer mit einem "ICB 2.0 limited-retro-edition" Sticker verkauft.


----------



## Kharne (20. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Umfrage ist geschlossen und wird gerade bereinigt, sprich doppelabgaben und fehlerhafte Eingaben werden gelöscht. Wird ein bisschen dauern, scheinbar war die Aufgabe dieses Mal schwieriger



Warum unnötig komliziert machen? Einfach die Alternativen angeben und dann 5 Kästchen für Zahlen angeben wäre einfacher gewesen, grade beim Auszählen


----------



## mpmarv (20. Mai 2014)

Die Idee in Richtung Geometrie Stumpjumper ist ja nicht verkehrt.
Nur fehlt es dem Hinterbau doch erheblich an "Pop". Er fährt sich zwar auf dem Trail toll und hat super Grip, ist aber nicht antriebs & bremsneutral und strafferes gibt es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

Okay, hier kommt *Teil 1 *des Ergebnis, einmal gewichtet, einmal ungewichtet. Wie man sehen kann, sorgt die Gewichtung tatsächlich dafür, dass die wichtigen Punkte eindeutiger zu sehen sind: Die Unterschiede zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Attributen werden größer. Einzige Ausnahme: Die Eigenschaft "Bremsneutral", welche durch die Gewichtung in die Kategorie der weniger wichtigen Attribute rutscht.

Insgesamt darf man denke ich zusammen fassen: Die fünf Attribute "Antriebs-Effizienz", "Dämpferkennlinie gut einstellbar", "Kurze Kettenstreben", "Leicht & Steif", "Wartungsarm" machen zusammen 70 % der Stimmen aus und können daher als die primär wichtigen Eigenschaften bezeichnet werden.





*Teil 2 *sieht ziemlich eindeutig aus: 

Es wird weder eine Verstellung des Federwegs, noch der Geometrie gewünscht. Die Kompatibilität mit Standard-Dämpfern ist eher wichtig.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Bei Teil 1 überrascht mich, dass die Flaschenhalte Kompatibilität so schlecht abschneidet obwohl doch gefühlt einige hier im Forum welche fordern. 

Teil 2 überrascht mich komplett, hätte hier auf ein Verstellbike als Ergebnis getippt. So aber sehr sehr geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Teil 2 überrascht mich komplett, hätte hier auf ein Verstellbike als Ergebnis getippt. So aber sehr sehr geil!



Na das hat man ja durch die Kritik, zur Erklärung der Frage, im Fragebogen daraufhin beeinflußt  Hab aber auch auf Nein geklickt, wenns je schon so von Bauerseite gewünscht wurde 

G.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Ist doch ein ganz vernünftiges Ergebnis.
- Antriebseffizienz
- Leicht und Steif
- Kurze Kettenstreben
- Dämpferkennlinie
- Wartungsarmut

Diese als Hauptaugenmerk finde ich echt gut. Dämpferkennlinie hätte ich mir noch höher erhofft, aber sonst ist´s doch ok.


Ein paar Sätze noch zu den Super-kurzer-Radstand-Verfechtern. Jetzt werden hier Slopestyler als Beispiel aufgeführt für gute trailbike Geometrie. 
Gut, nehmen wir mal einen Slopestyler: YT Play DJ. Sicher ein Top-Slopestylebike. Ist das brandneue Nachfolgemodel eines sehr guten Slopestylers.
Gibt es in S und L. Nehmen wir ruhig mal S (wobei man da über den Sinn streiten kann): Radstand 1106mm. Lenkwinkel 67° passt schon mal, noch steiler mit so kurzem Reach und Radstand und man hat nur noch das Gefühl übern Lenker zu gehen. Kettenstreben 408mm. Um die dem Federweg und 650B und bischen Bergauf/bergab anzupassen muss man hier schon mal auf zumindest 420mm verlängern. Wären schon mal +12mm mehr. Die Anpassung von der kurzen Dirtgabel auf eine 140mm Allmountaingabel in 650B bedingt nochmal + ca. 22mm Radstand. Sind wir in der Summe bei 1140mm. (+/-)
Hätten wir das L Bike genommen, mit dem man auch noch vernünftig sitzt und auf dem man auch etwas Raum für Bewegung und handling hat (was in Wirklichkeit Wendigkeit bringt) wäre man bei 1165mm gelandet. Bei dem Radstand könnte man dann wirklich noch den Lenkwinkel ein Grad steiler machen und landet dann bei 1155mm Radstand und einer leichten "Forward"-Geometrie. Und schon haben wir genau das was ich will.

Ein bike mit 1100mm Radstand, 420mm Kettenstreben, 140mm 650B Gabel und 68° Lenkwinkel hätte einen Reach von ca. 380mm. 
Das geht vielleicht für Größe XS.
Wer sowas will: Einfach kleinen Rahmen kaufen und eine ganz lange Sattelstütze. Oder in Retro-Foren kucken: Da gibt´s noch bikes die auf 120mm Vorbau ausgelegt sind.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Und keine Verstellung! Wir sind auf gutem Wege ...


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

Wo war nochmal diese Umfrage, ob die Besitzer eines ICB1 ihre Verstellung verwenden? Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich niemanden. Insofern freue ich mich da über das eindeutige Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wo war nochmal diese Umfrage, ob die Besitzer eines ICB1 ihre Verstellung verwenden? Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich niemanden. Insofern freue ich mich da über das eindeutige Ergebnis.



So wie ich das lese haben eigentlich so ziemlich alle die Verstellung verwendet  
Natürlich nicht auf der Fahrt, sondern jeder um zum Schluß das zu haben was er will.

G.


----------



## SofusCorn (20. Mai 2014)

@nuts
Könnte man wie bei der Umfrage davor noch hinzufügen wie viele gevotet/teilgenommen haben? Das Voten selber war recht umständlich, weil man 5x so ne lange Liste hatte und wenn man dann die ersten 3 Favoriten gesetzt hat, man teilweise nochmal hochscrollen musste, ob man nicht doch den einen Punkt schon vorher gevotet hat (falls man die Attribut-Reihenfolge nicht von anfang an klar im Kopf hatte).
edit: Ich würde auch die Überschrift anpassen, so dass man sieht, dass die Ergebnisse vorliegen. Das wird auf der Newsseite ja nicht direkt ersichtlich. "[Ergebnisse]" dahinter packen oder was sich sonst so empfielt.
edit2: *nerv*  Vielleicht sind die Kuchendiagramme auch besser lesbar, wenn dort schon direkt die Reihenfolge abgelesen werden kann. Also der größe nach sortierte Kuchenstücke im Diagramm.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Bei Teil 1 überrascht mich, dass die Flaschenhalte Kompatibilität so schlecht abschneidet obwohl doch gefühlt einige hier im Forum welche fordern.
> 
> Teil 2 überrascht mich komplett, hätte hier auf ein Verstellbike als Ergebnis getippt. So aber sehr sehr geil!



Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die Posts in einem Thread/Forum nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung in einem Forum repräsentieren. Es gibt nunmal viele Leute, die NUR mitlesen. Dann gibt es wiederum SEHR viele, die haben keine Lust zu allen Sachen ihre Meinung zu posten. Die Leute, die sich vehement für einen Flaschenhalter eingesetzt haben kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Die fallen halt durch das ständige Posten zu der Thematik besonders auf. Nur weil dann nicht gleich 100 Leute dagegen posten, heißt das dann nochlange nicht, dass alle den Flaschenhalter für nötig halten.
Ähnlich unrepräsentativ sind "Das Forumdesign ist doof"-Umfragen im Feedback-Forum etc.


----------



## sassrigais (20. Mai 2014)

ich schliesse mich ecksofa an: nicht derjenige der am marktplatz am lautesten schreit repräsentiert die mehrheit.


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

ich werde den Kuchen heute Abend noch sortieren, ist der Lesbarkeit sicher zuträglich 

Auf der Startseite wird auch hinzugefügt. 

Hier haben deutlich weniger User abgestimmt, als bei der ersten Umfrage: 1064 (Liegt vermutlich daran, dass wir nicht nochmals einen eigenne, neuen Thread gestartet haben, und das Thema nicht ganz so hitzig war, wie die Laufradgröße) ?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich bin knapp 4 Jahre ein Cube AMS 100 gefahren, das ist dem Nerve wohl wirklich ähnlich genug.
> War eine nette Zeit, aber die Vergangenheit sollte man ruhen lassen, egal wie viele Bike-Mag tests es "gewonnen" hat.
> 
> Wenn ich nur damals, als ich es verkauft habe, gewusst hätte, dass es Jahre später für manche den Zenit der Bikeentwicklung darstellt, hätte ich es mir wohl noch etwas behalten und 2015 deutlich teurer mit einem "ICB 2.0 limited-retro-edition" Sticker verkauft.



Das (aktuelle) Cube AMS ist ein Marathonrad mit 450mm langem Hinterbau, 29er Reifen, 71° Lenkwinkel, 100mm Federweg und 113,4cm Radstand. Allzu ähnlich ist das dem Nerve nicht. Die Bike-Bravos hab ich nur erwähnt, weil foreigner das Rad als unfahrbar abgestempelt hat. Wenns das wäre, wäre es auch nicht Bike-Bravo-fahrbar und schon gar nicht -auszeichenbar. Es gibt auch einen mtb-news-Kurzest, falls der eher glaubwürdig erscheint.



foreigner schrieb:


> Ist doch ein ganz vernünftiges Ergebnis.
> - Antriebseffizienz
> - Leicht und Steif
> - Kurze Kettenstreben
> ...



Naja, die Slopestyler hast du selbst ins Spiel gebracht, @foreigner, das solltest du niemand anderem anlasten. Ich weiß auch nicht wo die 140mm an der Front herkommen oder wo die beschlossen wurden, aber es wird schon stimmen. Die meisten Slopestyler haben einen kürzeren Radstand als 110cm - das Play DJ ist da schon die Ausnahme. Das Nerve hat mit seiner viel zu kurzen Gabel und dem viel zu steilen Lenkwinkel einen 418er Reach in M - bei 428er Kettenstreben.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö mußt dich net raushalten. Im Endeffekt solls doch sowas werden, nur hat noch tourentauglich. Alles Andere gibts am Markt ja schon oder läßt sich mit Offstebuchsen und Winkelsteuersatz recht einfach selber realisieren.
> 
> G.



Wenns 'ne Mehrheit gibt, die was anderes will, dann soll die doch recht behalten. Warum sollte ich da dagegen kämpfen?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Das (aktuelle) Cube AMS ist ein Marathonrad mit 450mm langem Hinterbau, 29er Reifen, 71° Lenkwinkel, 100mm Federweg und 113,4cm Radstand. Allzu ähnlich ist das dem Nerve nicht. Die Bike-Bravos hab ich nur erwähnt, weil foreigner das Rad als unfahrbar abgestempelt hat. Wenns das wäre, wäre es auch nicht Bike-Bravo-fahrbar und schon gar nicht -auszeichenbar. Es gibt auch einen mtb-news-Kurzest, falls der eher glaubwürdig erscheint.


 
es war das 26" 2007er modell natürlich in 26", hätte ich durchaus erwähnen können.
Aber dass ich kein 2013/14er Modell 4 Jahre lang gefahren bin, könnte auch irgendwie klar sein.
So schnell war das Rad wirklich nicht, als dass ich damit in der Zeit rückwärts fahren hätte können.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> es war das 26" 2007er modell natürlich in 26", hätte ich durchaus erwähnen können.
> Aber dass ich kein 2013/14er Modell 4 Jahre lang gefahren bin, könnte auch irgendwie klar sein.
> So schnell war das Rad wirklich nicht, als dass ich damit in der Zeit rückwärts fahren hätte können.



Zu dem hab ich aber keine Geodaten. 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

@Alpenstreicher 
ST: 457mm
TT horiz:  588mm
SA: 73,5°
HA: 70,5° (bin es aber am ende mit 120er Reba gefahren statt 100er)
CST: 425mm
Headtube: 140mm
Wheelbase: 1082mm
BB: -12

alles klar jetzt?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

Jupp: Ein grad steiler am Lenkkopf bei kleineren Reifen, 1,5cm kürzer, relativ flacher Sitzwinkel, CST 3mm kürzer. Größe M, neme ich an. Was hat dir nicht gefallen? (Es dürfte wesentlich nervöser sein als das Nerve und auch schlechter klettern und schlechter abwärts fahren.)

Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Naja, die Slopestyler hast du selbst ins Spiel gebracht, @foreigner, das solltest du niemand anderem anlasten. Ich weiß auch nicht wo die 140mm an der Front herkommen oder wo die beschlossen wurden, aber es wird schon stimmen. Die meisten Slopestyler haben einen kürzeren Radstand als 110cm - das Play DJ ist da schon die Ausnahme. Das Nerve hat mit seiner viel zu kurzen Gabel und dem viel zu steilen Lenkwinkel einen 418er Reach in M - bei 428er Kettenstreben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 140mm kommen aus dem ersten Thread. Als es darum ging, was es für ein Bike geben soll, war der Großteil der Meinung, dass es ein Spaßorientiertes, spritziges Allmountain werden soll, mit weniger Federweg am Heck als inzwischen klassenüblich, aber mehr Federweg vorne. So kam das "trailbike mit max. 130mm" am Heck überhaupt erst zu Stande. Die Vorstellungen wieviel Federweg vorne rein sollte lag im Schnitt bei 140-150mm. Wobei da viele für 150mm waren, da mit der Pike dann auch die beliebteste Gabel der Klasse genau passt.
Zum Rest beende ich jetzt die Konversation mit dir, mir ist´s ehrlich gesagt zu blöde. Über Sinnvolles diskutiere ich gerne, aber nicht über Quatsch, der eh nie zu Stande kommt. Das wird ein Großteil der ICB-User zu verhindern wissen und auch eine Firma wie Alutech tut das gleiche.
Wir suchen eine Fahrspaß (in Form von Springen, Kurven shreden, etc.) bereitende, verspielte Geometrie mit Bergabpotential und nicht etwas, an dem jedes moderne 29er CC Hardtail bergab lässig vorbei zieht, weil die Geometrie so kippelig ist, dass sie kein Speed mehr verträgt. Was du willst, ist entgegen jeglicher Erfahrung und funktioniert einfach nur schlecht. Ich fahre Trails für gewöhnlich mit mehr als 5 km, egal ob in den Bergen, oder im Flachen. Dein Nerve ist bestenfalls ein durchschnittliches All Mountain und es fühlt sich weder sonderlich handlich an, noch sonderlich gut bergab. Ich bin das Rad schon gefahren, ein Kumpel von mir hat eins. Es ist eine sehr "gestrige" Geo. Das ändert auch kein Hinterbau mit "Popp".
ENDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

Deine Anmerkungen sind bestenfalls nur halbwahr.
1. weißt du nicht welche Reifen ich gefahren bin 
2. 2cm höhere Gabel = +1°  - was das bergauf fahren natürlich mühsamer gemacht hat.

Fangen wir mal so an, was hat es besser gemacht:

Wenderadius war sehr klein, man konnte auf einem Parkplatz oder durchschnittlichem Bügersteig locker im Kreis fahren!
Das ist aber einfach kein Punkt der für mich ins Lastenheft gehört, damit wären wir auch schon am Ende der Vorteile.

Und was macht mein 29er AM HT besser? (vom Einsatzzweck her wäre das der Nachfolger davon, auch wenn dazwischen ein anderes war)
Alles andere. Es lässt höhere Geschwindkeiten zu, springt und landet sich angenehmer weil es bei weitem nicht so frontlastig ist, es fährt sich im Steilen deutlich sicherer und dadurch entspannter, du kannst durch Anlieger heizen ohne das Gefühl zu haben dass sich die Front eingräbt und ich kann sagen dass es schlicht mehr Spaß macht.

Ich will dich wirklich nicht davon überzeugen, dass dir zu gefallen hat, was mir gefällt, aber aussagen wie 





> Ich würde vorschlagen, du fährst einfach mal so ein Rad (und nein, ich mein damit kein 29er Marathonrad, sondern sowas wie das Nerve). Dann reden wir weiter darüber, was verspielt ist.


will ich doch nicht ganz unkommentiert lassen weil sie einfach nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen und bestenfalls nur sticheln sollen.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Schönes Beispiel dafür, dass die Posts in einem Thread/Forum nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung in einem Forum repräsentieren. Es gibt nunmal viele Leute, die NUR mitlesen. Dann gibt es wiederum SEHR viele, die haben keine Lust zu allen Sachen ihre Meinung zu posten. Die Leute, die sich vehement für einen Flaschenhalter eingesetzt haben kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Die fallen halt durch das ständige Posten zu der Thematik besonders auf. Nur weil dann nicht gleich 100 Leute dagegen posten, heißt das dann nochlange nicht, dass alle den Flaschenhalter für nötig halten.
> Ähnlich unrepräsentativ sind "Das Forumdesign ist doof"-Umfragen im Feedback-Forum etc.



Auch als jemand, der nicht "danach geschrien" hat (Ich bin zwar im Prinzip dafür, aber eher "nice to have" als dass ich da eine super Idee dafür sausen ließe), aber ganz fair ist die Aussage nicht.
Natürlich steht der Flaschenhalter weit hinten auf der Liste. Niemand will ein ineffizients, schweres, weiches, Trailbike mit langen Kettenstreben, bei dem ich alle 3 Wochen Lager tauschen muss, aber Hauptsache es hat einen Flaschenhalter. Daher war vorher 100% klar, wo dieser Punkt landet.
Aber wenn hier die Wahl gestellt wird, zwischen 2 Systemen, die alle anderen Punkte beide können und bei einem der Flaschenhalter in Rahmen passt, beim anderen nicht, dann glaube ich schaut die Sache eventuell anders aus. Der Punkt entscheidet am Ende doch schlicht darüber, ob man auf die tägliche Runde am Abend den Rucksack mitnehmen muss, oder nicht und hinterher Trinkblase und Schlauch auswaschen und zum trocknen aufhängen muss, oder nur mal schnell die Flaschen durchspült. Da wüsste ich was ich vorziehe.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die 140mm kommen aus dem ersten Thread. Als es darum ging, was es für ein Bike geben soll, war der Großteil der Meinung, dass es ein Spaßorientiertes, spritziges Allmountain werden soll, mit weniger Federweg am Heck als inzwischen klassenüblich, aber mehr Federweg vorne. So kam das "trailbike mit max. 130mm" am Heck überhaupt erst zu Stande. Die Vorstellungen wieviel Federweg vorne rein sollte lag im Schnitt bei 140-150mm. Wobei da viele für 150mm waren, da mit der Pike dann auch die beliebteste Gabel der Klasse genau passt.
> Zum Rest beende ich jetzt die Konversation mit dir, mir ist´s ehrlich gesagt zu blöde. Über Sinnvolles diskutiere ich gerne, aber nicht über Quatsch, der eh nie zu Stande kommt. Das wird ein Großteil der ICB-User zu verhindern wissen und auch eine Firma wie Alutech tut das gleiche.
> Wir suchen eine Fahrspaß (in Form von Springen, Kurven shreden, etc.) bereitende, verspielte Geometrie mit Bergabpotential und nicht etwas, an dem jedes moderne 29er CC Hardtail bergab lässig vorbei zieht, weil die Geometrie so kippelig ist, dass sie kein Speed mehr verträgt. Was du willst, ist entgegen jeglicher Erfahrung und funktioniert einfach nur schlecht. Ich fahre Trails für gewöhnlich mit mehr als 5 km, egal ob in den Bergen, oder im Flachen. Dein Nerve ist bestenfalls ein durchschnittliches All Mountain und es fühlt sich weder sonderlich handlich an, noch sonderlich gut bergab. Ich bin das Rad schon gefahren, ein Kumpel von mir hat eins. Es ist eine sehr "gestrige" Geo. Das ändert auch kein Hinterbau mit "Popp".
> ENDE



Naja, Vorgabe war ein leichtes, verspieltes Trailbike. Was rauskommt ist ein Intense Carbine mit um 4cm verlängertem Radstand. Irgendwie scheint das "mehr Downhill" in der Community zu liegen. ICB-itis sozusagen.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## sassrigais (20. Mai 2014)

@foreigner 

ich gebe dir recht. dass ein thema weiter hinten landet, spiegelt seine wichtigkeit in relation zu den anderen themen wieder. heisst also nicht, dass flaschenhalter absoluter nonsens sind.

der flaschenhalter sollte aber nicht die funktionsweise des rades stören,meine ich.
denn wie ich verstanden habe soll das bike eine deratige spassmaschine werden, dass man warscheinlich gute skills drauf haben muss um überhaupt noch in der fahrt an die flasche zu kommen.


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2014)

Mir scheint, dass es hier vielleicht einen generellen Denkfehler bzgl. der Abstimmung und deren Auswertung geben könnte.

Wer sagt Euch denn, dass die hier als besonders wichtig herausgestellten Argumente die Kaufentscheidung wirklich beeinflussen?

Ich weiß, hört sich zunächst seltsam an. Aber das tun sie nur, solange sich nicht entsprechend viele Wettbewerber am Markt befinden, die die Kriterien erfüllen. Werden diese Kriterien von vielen Wettberwerben erfüllt - und das dürfte bei einem Großteil der Top 5 Argumente der Fall sein - dann entscheiden die nach hinten gerückten, eher nachrangigeren Argumente, stärker über den Kauf.

Siehe Marktforschung / Auto Industrie. Keiner kauft mehr einen Audi, Mercedes oder BMW weil irgendeine dieser Marken ein wirklich BESSERES Fahrzeug baut. Lässt sich aber auch an meinem eigenen Abstimmungsverhalten gut ablesen: Natürlich ist mir ein effizientes Fahrwerk und ein leichtes Bike wichtig. Hab ich auch vor dem Flaschenhalter angekreuzt. Aber davon gibts wirklich genug, als das das kaufentscheidend wäre.

Ich käme dennoch nie auf die Idee mir ein Trailbike für die Feierabendrunde ohne Flaschenhalter zu kaufen. Auch wenn das Argument hier nur 4% bekommen hat, kann es dennoch der Neckbreaker für die Kaufentscheidung vieler sein.

Nur mal so, ganz wertfrei, ohne da eine neue Diskussion auslösen zu wollen


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Naja, Vorgabe war ein leichtes, verspieltes Trailbike. Was rauskommt ist ein Intense Carbine mit um 4cm verlängertem Radstand. Irgendwie scheint das "mehr Downhill" in der Community zu liegen. ICB-itis sozusagen.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher


Als aller letztes: Das stimmt doch einfach gar nicht. Das hieße ja ein Radstand von 1163mm so lang will doch gar keiner.


Um mal die wirklichen Zahlen zu nennen, die ich will, mit dem dazugehörigen Radstand. Geometrie ist in Linkagedesign überprüft:
Als Gabel genommen ist eine Rock Shox Pike 150mm 27,5" (axle to crown: 542mm; Crown Offset: 15mm, Axle Offset: 42mm), Steuersatz intergriert: 3mm
Lenkwinkel: 68°
Sitzwinkel: 74°
Reach: 435mm
Stack: 606,5mm
Tretlager offset: -15mm
Tretlagerhöhe: 341mm
Steuerrohr: 110mm
Oberrohr: 591mm
Sitzrohr: 450mm
Sitzrohroffset: 20mm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 420mm
Radstand: 1139mm
Kann man super mit 50mm Vorbau fahren, auch bergauf.

Das ist definitiv sehr wendig und verspielt und hat mit Downhill oder Enduro nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Wenns 'ne Mehrheit gibt, die was anderes will, dann soll die doch recht behalten. Warum sollte ich da dagegen kämpfen?
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Net kämpfen, aber seine Meinung schreiben. Könnte dem Ein oder Anderen ja eine Anregung sein. 

G.


----------



## SofusCorn (20. Mai 2014)

@foreigner
Wenn man sich den Hinterbau thread durchliest, liest es sich so, dass kein Platz für den Flaschenhalter für gefühlt die Hälfte der Poster das totale KO-Kriterium ist. A la: "Wenn ihr dafür nicht sorgt, dann bin ich sofort raus hier" Da wird dann die Kinematik mit den meisten Platz gesucht und nicht fieberhaft nach der coolsten oder effektivsten Kinematik.
Klar, wenns bei tollem Hinterbau hinpasst. Warum nicht. Aber so liest sich die Herangehensweise in dem Thread nunmal nicht.

@pefro:
Zwischen BMW, Audi und co entscheidet kein Trinkflaschenhalter in der Mittelkonsole, sondern welche Marke man bevorzugt. Da kann der BMW eine noch so coole Lichttechnik haben, der Audifahrer bleibt beim Audi. Wenn man jetzt von krassen Pannenserien und Co absieht, die dem Image Schaden zugefügt haben.


----------



## bsg (20. Mai 2014)

Vergesst die Leute mit den 120-140er Gabeln nicht, die 150 schon als Downhill empfinden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: deine geoangaben machen sinn für ein bike der größe M oder L, das entnehme ich der angabe der OR-länge. bitte beachte, dass bei kleinen rahmen mit der reduzierten länge des OR auch der gesamte radstand auf unter 1100 mm (< 43") schrumpft. das wäre dann ausgesprochen wendig, allerdings mit der tendenz, in schnellen/verblockten abwärtspassagen unruhig zu werden, und das ist mit sicherheit nicht gewollt. kannst du das vllt mal durchrechnen?


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @foreigner: deine geoangaben machen sinn für ein bike der größe M oder L, das entnehme ich der angabe der OR-länge. bitte beachte, dass bei kleinen rahmen mit der reduzierten länge des OR auch der gesamte radstand auf unter 1100 mm (< 43") schrumpft. das wäre dann ausgesprochen wendig, allerdings mit der tendenz, in schnellen/verblockten abwärtspassagen unruhig zu werden, und das ist mit sicherheit nicht gewollt. kannst du das vllt mal durchrechnen?


Nach meiner Vorstellung ist das ein M bike. Gedacht für kurze Vorbauten 40-50mm. Dann fühlt sich das gut an. Was alle immer nicht beachten: Der Stack ist ebenso wichtig und muss zum Reach passen. Und das tut er hier meiner Meinung nach.

Zu deine Frage. Für S Rahmen mal 415mm Reach, ebenfalls mit kurzem Vorbau gedacht, kommt man auf 1119mm Radstand, wenn man den Rest lässt. Ist eigentlich logisch, stimmt aber auch im Programm


----------



## tobsinger (20. Mai 2014)

Warum FH unterbewertet sind:
Gesehen gerade an der ampel: kurz vor dem prädistinierten revier eines trailbikes: der isar!






Nuts wird mir zustimmen müssen!


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Vergesst die Leute mit den 120-140er Gabeln nicht, die 150 schon als Downhill empfinden .


Die wird es geben. In dem Fall habe ich an die "Pike-Fraktion" gedacht, die sich auch nicht klein ist. Die Pike gibt´s nicht kürzer. Außerdem war das im ersten Thread gewünschte Setup: Hinten weniger Federweg als vorne.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Wobei ja weiterhin der Federweg hinten mit maximal 130mm Federweg vorgegeben ist 

Es würde aber auch glaub wenig gegen eine 140mm Revelation sprechen. Die gibt es ja auch in der RCT3 Version. http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rct3


----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2014)

Also mir gefällt das ergebniss der abstimmung sehr gut. Ich hab 4 von 5 richtigen

Dabei find ich am besten, das die wartungsarmut vorm bremsneutralität liegt. Somit stehen die chancen für meinen favorisierten eingelenkker nicht schlecht.


ich finde jedoch das ein effizenter antrieb nicht extra hätte abgestimmt werden müssen, das war ja schon beim icb1 das wichtigste kriterium.

ps. Meine 140er pike im 29er kann man runtertraveln. Das sollte mit den 27,5ern auch gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> @pefro:
> Zwischen BMW, Audi und co entscheidet kein Trinkflaschenhalter in der Mittelkonsole, sondern welche Marke man bevorzugt. Da kann der BMW eine noch so coole Lichttechnik haben, der Audifahrer bleibt beim Audi. Wenn man jetzt von krassen Pannenserien und Co absieht, die dem Image Schaden zugefügt haben.



Ist das so? Nicht wirklich und btw: gerade die markenaffinen Kunden lassen sich von einer Pannenserie am wenigsten abschrecken, aber das ist ja nicht das Thema.

Viel interessanter: Stell die Umfrage so wie sie gestellt wurde für Autos. Welche Ergebnisse wirst Du wohl erhalten? Na klar: Starker Motor, weniger Verbrauch, Sicher, usw... Genauso absehbar wie die Ergebnisse dieser Umfrage.

Dann gehst Du irgendwann mal her und machst eine offene Umfrage, warum Käufer x sich nach dem Kauf nicht für die Marke y entschieden hat. Viel interessanter - und das Ergebnis wäre hier auch ein anderes


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

@nuts : Die große Frage: Wie geht´s jetzt weiter?

Die Abstimmung hier ist durch, im Hinterbau-Thema kommt nichts mehr Neues. Vieles wurde schon "durchgelinkaged" und selbst Geometrien wurden Seitenlang diskutiert.
Was kommt nun ...

Edit: Vergiss es, hab´s überlesen. Bleibt höchstens die Frage, wann es weiter geht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2014)

@pefro Stimme dir zu...nach der Teilnahme bei der Umfrage zum Lastenheft hab ich mir aber auch gedacht, das es ja nicht mehr so spannend zu sein scheint, sich neue IP-Adressen zu beschaffen...das 29 Zoll raus sind, wird viele befriedigen denn so kann man näher an den geliebten 26 Zöllern rumwursteln...na mal schauen, ob Alutech nicht doch noch die Initiative ergreift - ist ja auch deren Sache, dem übrigen Markt bzw. den nun erst einmal ausgeschlossenen Interessenten etwas anzubieten


----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @pefro Stimme dir zu...nach der Teilnahme bei der Umfrage zum Lastenheft hab ich mir aber auch gedacht, das es ja nicht mehr so spannend zu sein scheint, sich neue IP-Adressen zu beschaffen...das 29 Zoll raus sind, wird viele befriedigen denn so kann man näher an den geliebten 26 Zöllern rumwursteln...na mal schauen, ob Alutech nicht doch noch die Initiative ergreift - ist ja auch deren Sache, dem übrigen Markt bzw. den nun erst einmal ausgeschlossenen Interessenten etwas anzubieten



Die ableitung eines 29ers ist doch genauso wichtig wie ein FH!
find ick juut!


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wo war nochmal diese Umfrage, ob die Besitzer eines ICB1 ihre Verstellung verwenden? Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich niemanden. Insofern freue ich mich da über das eindeutige Ergebnis.



An der Fanes hab ich halt einmal eingestellt und damit hatte es sich, insofern brauch es so was wirklich nicht ...


----------



## grey (20. Mai 2014)

Geoverstellung hat ja auch den Sinn, dass die Leute die das Radl bisserl flacher wollen, das haben können ohne die Leute zu überfahren die lieber steiler unterwegs sind.

Für mich gehts da absolut nicht ums verstellen "zwischendurch".


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Als aller letztes: Das stimmt doch einfach gar nicht. Das hieße ja ein Radstand von 1163mm so lang will doch gar keiner.
> 
> 
> Um mal die wirklichen Zahlen zu nennen, die ich will, mit dem dazugehörigen Radstand. Geometrie ist in Linkagedesign überprüft:
> ...



Intense Carbine hat 43,6 Zoll Wheelbase. Das sind 110,7cm - 3,2cm kürzer als die jetzt von dir exakt spezifizierte Länge.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## tobsinger (20. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> An der Fanes hab ich halt einmal eingestellt und damit hatte es sich, insofern brauch es so was wirklich nicht ...



Also ich benutze es schon: auf dem hometrail steil150 und im bikepark flach 170. das dauert 2 min. Kann ich sogar unterwegs machen, wenn ich es mal vorab vergesse. 
Liegt vllt daran, dass viele nicht zu verschiedene trails fahren...
Nebenbei ich glaube auch nicht dass die wippe am ICB1 dramatisch schwerer wurde wegen der Verstellbarkeit, aber anderes Thema.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Geoverstellung hat ja auch den Sinn, dass die Leute die das Radl bisserl flacher wollen, das haben können ohne die Leute zu überfahren die lieber steiler unterwegs sind.
> 
> Für mich gehts da absolut nicht ums verstellen "zwischendurch".



Boah, endlich sagt's mal einer. Es geht um Bandbreite ...

edit:


tobsinger schrieb:


> Also ich benutze es schon: auf dem hometrail steil150 und im bikepark flach 170. das dauert 2 min. ...
> Liegt vllt daran, dass viele nicht zu verschiedene trails fahren...
> ....



So schauts aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> An der Fanes hab ich halt einmal eingestellt und damit hatte es sich, insofern brauch es so was wirklich nicht ...



Wennsters einmal einstellen mußtest, dann hasters ja schon gebraucht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (20. Mai 2014)

Finde Variabilität IN EINEM SINNVOLLEN MAß auch super, solange es sich technisch und optisch ohne Nachteile umsetzen lässt.
Verstellen "im Betrieb" macht so gut wie niemand ernsthaft aber die Möglichkeit zu haben das Bike einmal auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen, das macht in meinen Augen schon Sinn.


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. Mai 2014)

Ja aber zum anpassen gibt es doch echt umfangreiches Material am Markt. Ich denke da so an: Winkelsteuersätze, Offset-Buchsen, Vorbauten in diversen Winkeln und Längen, Sattelstützen in diversen Längen mit Offset oder ohne, und dann erst die Vielzahl an Lenkern erst ;-)

Und das sind nur einige Möglichkeiten


----------



## veraono (20. Mai 2014)

Außer mit Winkelsteuersätzen und Offsetbuchsen änderst mit den genannten Änderungen aber nichts an der Geometrie sondern nur an der Position auf dem Rad. 
Wie eine Geo-Änderung z.B. völlig unauffällig integriert werden kann sieht man schön in der Diskussion zum ICB1-SL.
Ich halte auch nichts von monströsen Wendechips, Riesenwippen oder Maschinenbauoptik mit 5 Wechsellöchern aber solange es unauffällig und ohne wesentliche Nachteile integrierbar ist finde ich persönlich eine gewisse Variabilität sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Intense Carbine hat 43,6 Zoll Wheelbase. Das sind 110,7cm - 3,2cm kürzer als die jetzt von dir exakt spezifizierte Länge.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Irgendwie spielst Du hier Auto-Quartett mit dir selber...


----------



## XtremeHunter (21. Mai 2014)

Wartungsarm hätte ich nicht so weit hinten erwartet... Schraubt ihr alle lieber an eurem Bike, als das ihr es fahrt? 
Muss eine IBC Angewohnheit sein...


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wartungsarm hätte ich nicht so weit hinten erwartet... Schraubt ihr alle lieber an eurem Bike, als das ihr es fahrt?
> Muss eine IBC Angewohnheit sein...



Macht schon Sinn, dass bei der Umfrage qualitative Faktoren (Verarbeitung) hinter funktionalen Faktoren (direkte und indirekte Fahreigenschaften) platziert werden. Außerdem heißt es ja nicht, dass der Rahmen wartungsintensiv wird.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Intense Carbine 275 (wir können ja nicht Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen):
Radstand : 44.3"
Nur so am Rande...


Zur Wartungsarmut noch einen Satz. Das blöde ist, dass viele das sofort mit einem Eingelenker ohne Unlenkung assoziieren. Ein Eingelenker mit Umlenkung mit ausreichenden Drehwinkeln und mit geringen Kräften auf den Lagern ist genauso wenig wartungsintensiv. Nämlich eigentlich gar nicht. Der Kann aber beispielsweise ein weitaus besseres Fahrwerk generieren.


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Irgendwie spielst Du hier Auto-Quartett mit dir selber...






Don´t feed ....


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Intense Carbine 275 (wir können ja nicht Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen):
> Radstand : 44.3"
> Nur so am Rande...
> 
> ...



Das Carbine 275 ist immer noch 14mm kürzer als dein Vorschlag, obwohl es 12mm längere Kettenstreben hat. Wer vergleicht hier Äpfel mit Birnen?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Zur Wartungsarmut noch einen Satz. Das blöde ist, dass viele das sofort mit einem Eingelenker ohne Unlenkung assoziieren. Ein Eingelenker mit Umlenkung mit ausreichenden Drehwinkeln und mit geringen Kräften auf den Lagern ist genauso wenig wartungsintensiv. Nämlich eigentlich gar nicht. Der Kann aber beispielsweise ein weitaus besseres Fahrwerk generieren.




Es scheint mir auch, dass hier viele denken, dass wenige Lager gleich wartungsarm bedeutet.

Bei meinen Fullies in den letzten Jahren waren eigentlich immer so alle 2 Jahre -wenn ich ausnahmsweise ein Bike mal so lang gefahren bin- die Lager so langsam am Ende (entspricht ca. 8.000 km und 260.000 hm bei 80kg fahrfertigem Gewicht und traillastigem Biken - kein Bikepark). 

Und da spielte es keine Rolle ob Ein- oder Viergelenker. - Die entscheidene Rolle spielt da eher die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus (also zum Beispiel großes hinteres Rahmendreieck um viel Steifigkeit zu bekommen) und die Qualität der Lagerung.

Bau ich einen stark flexenden Hinterbau (viele Entwürfe hier haben eben genau dies, es sei denn man baut den Hinterbau sehr fett und schwer) und verpasse dem Bike eine schlechte Lagerung geht es wohl auch deutlich schneller.

Alle 2 Jahre ein Lagertausch ist aber auch kein Beinbruch und für mich verschmerzbar - ein Auto muss da unter Umständen öfter in die Werkstatt.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Das Carbine 275 ist immer noch 14mm kürzer als dein Vorschlag, obwohl es 12mm längere Kettenstreben hat. Wer vergleicht hier Äpfel mit Birnen?
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Und? Was sollen uns die 14mm jetzt sagen? Dass es mit 12mm längeren Kettenstreben und 1° flacherem Lenkwinkel sich wendiger fahren soll nur weil der Radstand 14mm kürzer ist?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

Kürzerer Radstand: Wendiger. Steilerer Lenkwinkel: Agiler. Und umgekehrt. Die Anwendung auf gegebene Geometrien bleibt dem Leser überlassen.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## GrillMeister (21. Mai 2014)

Liesst man die Beiträge, könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, dass die Flaschenhalterfetischisten in der klaren Mehrheit wären. Umfrage ergibt ein ganz anderes Bild.

Hat ein wenig was von den Stuttgart21-Gegnern die sich als Stimme der Mehrheit verstanden und am Ende auch gezeigt bekommen, dass sie genau dies eben nicht sind, sondern eine radikale und laute Minderheit, die Medial nur gepusht wurde.

Ein klarer Fall der Belegt, dass faiere und demokratische Wahlen absolut nötig sind.

Zum Ergebnis: Spiegelt genau meine Präferenzen ab. Freu mich auf den weiteren Verlauf.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ja aber zum anpassen gibt es doch echt umfangreiches Material am Markt. Ich denke da so an: Winkelsteuersätze, Offset-Buchsen, Vorbauten in diversen Winkeln und Längen, Sattelstützen in diversen Längen mit Offset oder ohne, und dann erst die Vielzahl an Lenkern erst ;-)
> 
> Und das sind nur einige Möglichkeiten



Ganz so gut geht es bei den meisten Rädern nimmer. Durch diese neumodischen reinen ZS Steuerrohre, wird man schon wieder eingeschränkt und Offsetbuchsen fünktionieren auch nur in Rahmen mit anständiger Schraubenverbindung als Befestigung des Dämpfers.
Und der Rest zählt ja net 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Liesst man die Beiträge, könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, dass die Flaschenhalterfetischisten in der klaren Mehrheit wären. Umfrage ergibt ein ganz anderes Bild.
> 
> Hat ein wenig was von den Stuttgart21-Gegnern die sich als Stimme der Mehrheit verstanden und am Ende auch gezeigt bekommen, dass sie genau dies eben nicht sind, sondern eine radikale und laute Minderheit, die Medial nur gepusht wurde.
> 
> ...



Na, bei den Auswahlkriterien sind ansich die 5% schon als viel zu bezeichnen. Oder will jemand auf zB. Antriebseffizienz verzichten um einen Flaschenhalter zu bekommen? Obwohl beides möglich ist, mußte man sich dennoch für eins entscheiden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Kürzerer Radstand: Wendiger. Steilerer Lenkwinkel: Agiler. Und umgekehrt. Die Anwendung auf gegebene Geometrien bleibt dem Leser überlassen.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Ah, jetzt hab ich´s endlich kapiert. Du hast mich überzeugt. Es ist wendiger. Der Wendekreis beim Hinterrad umsetzen ist 14mm kürzer. Darauf werde ich in Zukunft beim Bikekauf achten.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

An alle Versteller - es wurde mehrheitlich abgelehnt, Punkt.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt hab ich´s endlich kapiert. Du hast mich überzeugt. Es ist wendiger. Der Wendekreis beim Hinterrad umsetzen ist 14mm kürzer. Darauf werde ich in Zukunft beim Bikekauf achten.



Du merkst es nicht nur beim Umsetzen des Hinterrads, sondern auch bei Kurven (besonders stark in engen Kurven), beim Pumpen, beim Springen, ... Agilität kann man übrigens auch durch die Lenkerbreite beeinflussen, zumindest bei Geschwindigkeiten bei denen die Lenkeinschläge vernachlässigbar gering sind. Die Wendigkeit kommt aus dem Radstand (und allenfalls zu einem geringen Anteil aus der Zentralität der Fahrerposition). Ansonsten lässt sich für die Wendigkeit nicht viel machen.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> An alle Versteller - es wurde mehrheitlich abgelehnt, Punkt.



Ich hab ja auch mit nein gestimmt 
Aber waren die Zusatzfragen nicht nur eine Umfrage?

Abgesehen davon hat mein nächster Rahmen sogar eine Geoverstellung um 1°. Weils weder Mehrgewicht noch eine optische Verschlechterung bring...also was solls 

G.


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Kürzerer Radstand: Wendiger. Steilerer Lenkwinkel: Agiler. Und umgekehrt. Die Anwendung auf gegebene Geometrien bleibt dem Leser überlassen.



Fährst Du nur Spitzkehren, oder ziehst Du dein Bike auch mal nach nem Kicker bei Vollspeed in den Manual und surfst über die nächsten Bodenwellen?

Das Zielbild ist hier doch sowas mit vorher effizient bergauf fahren:










Oder irre ich mich da?

Edit: Haha, der erste hat sogar nen Flaschenhalter...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

@SCM: ich versteh die Zielsetzung deiner Fragestellung nicht. Impliziert kurzer Radstand dass man das Rad nicht in den Manual ziehen kann um zu surfen? In diesem Fall kann ich hoffentlich deine Bedenken zerstreuen indem ich dich auf die Geometrien von Rädern hinweise, die für sowas gebaut sind, z.B. Dirt, 4X oder BMX.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2014)

gerade gesehen...
Das Vorbild für das bike gibts doch schon...


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

@SCM : Lass es, ich geb´s auch auf. Er will´s nicht verstehen ... . Es ist alles gesagt und geschrieben. Mehr halbgaren Unfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Manche haben halt Ahnung von Rädern, manche meinen sie hätten eine. Waren mehr als genug disqualifizierende Kommentare. Was er die ganze Zeit nicht erläutern konnte ist , wie er seinen kurzen Radstand mit einer zumindest mal 140mm Gabel in 650B und einer Tourentauglichkeit (gute bergauftauglichkeit) und guter Bergabtauglichkeit erreichen will. Und die Räder, die er als Beispiel gebracht hatte, fahren sich weder spritzig noch wendig und können höhere Geschindigkeiten gar nicht gut. Auf einigen der Räder saß ich selbst schon.

Ich ignoriere ihn zukünftig.


----------



## pezolived (21. Mai 2014)

subj. Flaschenhalter: Ist der in seiner jetzigen Form nicht eines der vielen, gedankenlos vom Rennrad übernommenen Relikte, die nie und nimmer so aussähen, wenn sie von Anfang an für's Mountainbike gedacht und gemacht worden wären? Schlamm und Tierkot am Eßgeschirr halte ich nämlich nicht gerade für eine kulturelle Errungenschaft und beides wäre außerhalb unserer Kreise auch für niemanden akzeptabel.
Die Trinkflasche gehört m.E. rahmenfest aufrecht hinter den Lenkkopf auf's Oberrohr. Dort ist sie bestens erreichbar und bestmöglich vor Schmutz geschützt, ohne in irgendeiner Weise zu behindern. Selbst mit dem kürzesten Vorbau kann man den Lenker noch um 90° einschlagen. Warum also nicht nebenbei mal einen dafür geeigneten Halter entwickeln? Der könnte z.B. mit einer Schelle um den oberen Lagersitz fassen und müßte so gestaltet sein, daß er einerseits die Flasche sicher hält und andererseits gnädig zum Familiensilber ist, falls man mal unplanmäßig nach vorne absteigt. Und wer ihn nicht mag, der schraubt ihn halt ab.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @SCM : Lass es, ich geb´s auch auf. Er will´s nicht verstehen ... . Es ist alles gesagt und geschrieben. Mehr halbgaren Unfug habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Manche haben halt Ahnung von Rädern, manche meinen sie hätten eine. Waren mehr als genug disqualifizierende Kommentare.
> Ich ignoriere ihn auch zukünftig.



Sorry, du erzählst schon einen ziemlichen Schmarrn hier. Von wegen Cross-Country-Rädern mit mehr Abwärtsfähigkeiten als meine Geometrie-Skizze. Zeig doch bitte mal eines, das so gebaut ist. CCs haben eher noch kürzere Radstände bei wesentlich längeren Kettenstreben und daraus folgendem kürzerem Reach. Nebenbei ist der Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager oft auch höher. Wie sollen da mehr Abwärtsfähigkeiten rauskommen? Du verbreitest hier FUD um deine Meinung durchzusetzen. Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab. Ich finde, jeder sollte informiert an eine Entscheidung gehen dürfen, und deine einseitige und völlig irreführende Argumentationsweise hindert sie daran.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

1. sauber konstruierter Hinterbau der keine besondere Dämpferabstimmungen braucht
2. Edelstahl- Vollkugellager in 2RS, mit DIN Abmessungen
3. Dämpfer spritzgeschützt
4. keine Gleitlager
5. durchgehendes Sattelrohr mit steilem Sitzwinkel
6. Oberrohr so abfallend das Bremshebel bei tiefer Front nicht anschlagen
7. ISSG Aufnahme
8. Bohrung für Stealth Stützen
9. Flaschenhalteroption
10. variabele Ausfallenden für verschiedene Standards


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gerade gesehen...
> Das Vorbild für das bike gibts doch schon...



Du mußt deine Machete noch etwas anders positionieren. Könnte beim Lenkereinschlagen zu Problemen kommen 

G.


----------



## Piefke (21. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1. sauber konstruierter Hinterbau der keine besondere Dämpferabstimmungen braucht
> 2. Edelstahl- Vollkugellager in 2RS, mit DIN Abmessungen
> 3. Dämpfer spritzgeschützt
> 4. keine Gleitlager
> ...


1. ja
2. ja
3. ja
4. warum nicht? Im Horstlink durch aus ein Alternative, die zu dem leichter ist
5. ja
6. ja
7. ja
8. ja
9. nicht unbedingt notwenig
10. Ausfallende für 12er Steckachse und gut, wichtiger fände ich ein universelles Schaltauge


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

zu 4: ich halte nix von den Gleitlagern die gerne mal aufquellen und unnötige reibung erzeugen
zu 9: Im Falle eines AX alles am Buckel tragen?
zu 12: es wäre schön wenn man doch verschiedene Naben weiter nutzen kann

Ansonsten liegen wir ja garnicht weit auseinander.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Punkt 13: Ein Propfen der das Reverbloch wieder verschließt 

G.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Mai 2014)

Kaugummi. Gewebeband. Oder steht "günstig" nicht mehr im Lastenheft?


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1. sauber konstruierter Hinterbau der keine besondere Dämpferabstimmungen braucht
> 2. Edelstahl- Vollkugellager in 2RS, mit DIN Abmessungen
> 3. Dämpfer spritzgeschützt
> 4. keine Gleitlager
> ...




Und das Ganze noch mit einer geilen Geometrie .... 

Gibt es sogar schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

über die Geo habe ich mich absichtlich nicht ausgelassen.
Häufig halten Biker an irgendwelchem Maßen fest ohne zu testen.

Die Gesamtheit von Winkeln und Längen machen das Bike, nicht alleine ein Lenkwinkel oder die Kettenstrebenlänge.


----------



## bsg (21. Mai 2014)

@foreigner und @Alpenstreicher: Es ist völlig normal, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten zu einem Sachverhalt gibt - davon lebt Innovation unter anderem. Auch wenn man eine Meinung nicht teilt, muss diese nicht automatisch falsch sein ...

@foreigner: Ich schätze Deine fundierten Beiträge (v.a. auch im Hinterbau-Thread), finde aber Deine Wortwahl hier (halbgar & Co) nicht besonders angemessen.

Sprich: Liefert beide bitte weiter Input, Fokus bitte auf der Sachebene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (21. Mai 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Schlamm und Tierkot am Eßgeschirr halte ich nämlich nicht gerade für eine kulturelle Errungenschaft und beides wäre außerhalb unserer Kreise auch für niemanden akzeptabel.



Sehr guter Aspekt und schön formuliert. Aber_ im_ Hauptrahmen bleibt die Flasche doch ziemlich sauber?!



pezolived schrieb:


> Die Trinkflasche gehört m.E. rahmenfest aufrecht hinter den Lenkkopf auf's Oberrohr. Dort ist sie bestens erreichbar und bestmöglich vor Schmutz geschützt, ohne in irgendeiner Weise zu behindern.



Es sei denn man fährt sehr agil. 1 kg Gewicht auf der Höhe und so weit vorne - das merkt man in Kurven oder beim Springen oder beim Vorderrad über Stufen schieben doch deutlich.


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

In der Prio-Verteilung ist der Trinkflaschenhalter tendenziell doch hinten gelandet. Man könnte also erst mal so weiter konstruieren, ohne Rücksicht auf diese Relikt zu nehmen. Wenn dann anschliessend genug Platz im Rahmendreieck ist, einen Flaschenhalter dort zu positionieren, kann man das im Anschluss immer noch machen - die 96% Nichtnutzer werden sich an den Schraublöchern hoffentlich nicht stören ...


----------



## nuts (21. Mai 2014)

Genau so machen wir es. Wir konzentrieren uns erst auf die hier am häufigsten genannten Features und fügen dann noch Zucker, Sahne und Marshmallows hinzu.

Wie es weiter geht?

Wir wollen gemeinsam noch mehr Konzepte durchlinkagen. Bereite dazu gerade den Artikel vor.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Sehr guter Aspekt und schön formuliert. Aber_ im_ Hauptrahmen bleibt die Flasche doch ziemlich sauber?!



Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt das sehr von der Menge Schlamm ab, durch die man fährt. Wenns wirklich feucht bis nass ist, dann hilft überhaupt nix gegen das Verschmutzen der Trinkflasche - deshalb hat meine Flasche auch einen Deckel über dem Trinknippel.

Zum Thema Wichtigkeit der Trinkflaschenhalterung: Wenn ich zwei ansonsten weitgehend equivalente Räder zur Auswahl hab, eines mit und eines ohne Flaschenhalter, dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall das mit dem Flaschenhalter. Ohne FH wäre eine Einschränkung, mit der ich mich aber arrangieren kann.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## pezolived (21. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber_ im_ Hauptrahmen bleibt die Flasche doch ziemlich sauber?!


Also Meine sitzt tief im Rahmendreieck über dem Tretlager auf dem Unterrohr - und die sieht immer zum Gotterbarmen aus. 1kg zum Lenkkopf hoch geklotzt, das merkt man natürlich, aber es geht ja um das "Feierabendrunden-Boik", und bei meiner Feierabendrunde habe ich die 0,7l-Flasche immer nur max. bis zur Hälfte gefüllt. Wir reden also von vielleicht 500g mit allem Zipp und Zapp. Habe bei meinem Rad grad mal nachgeguckt: Bei 100mm Vorbau ginge auch die Position seitlich hinter dem Lenkkopf, was optisch vielleicht etwas gefälliger wäre. 
Wir brauchen das Thema jetzt nicht hochzukochen oder allzu sehr in den Vordergrund zu rücken, aber wir könnten es vielleicht mal im Hinterkopf behalten, um dann im Nachgang mal zu gucken, was geht. Und bis dahin ist es vielleicht nützlich, um beim Rahmendesign nicht sklavisch an dem ausgeräumten Rahmendreieck festhalten zu müssen, nur wegen des Flaschenhalters.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt das sehr von der Menge Schlamm ab, durch die man fährt. Wenns wirklich feucht bis nass ist, dann hilft überhaupt nix gegen das Verschmutzen der Trinkflasche - deshalb hat meine Flasche auch einen Deckel über dem Trinknippel.
> Zum Thema Wichtigkeit der Trinkflaschenhalterung: Wenn ich zwei ansonsten weitgehend equivalente Räder zur Auswahl hab, eines mit und eines ohne Flaschenhalter, dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall das mit dem Flaschenhalter. Ohne FH wäre eine Einschränkung, mit der ich mich aber arrangieren kann.
> Alpenstreicher


Und wer hätte das gedacht, da sind sich sogar Alpenstreicher und ich mal einig. 

Wegen der Geo: Es ist völlig egal, was er will oder ich will. So wie der Vorschlag fertige Geo-Konzepte am Ende zu Wählen statt Einzel-Daten bei den meisten ankam - auch bei den Verantwortlichen -, habe ich verstanden, dass wir tatsächlich die Wahl so durchführen. Und da kann es ja 5 unterschiedliche Geometrien geben (auch mit den unterschiedlichsten Radständen). Was dann am Ende am besten ankommt entscheidet kein einzelner hier, der laut schreit, sondern die Community.
Nur eins sollte nicht geschehen: Dass einzelne Leute meinen, das möglichst jede zur Wahl stehende Geometrie, ein bestimmtes Maß erfüllen muss. Die Geos zur Wahl sollten dann durch aus unterschiedlich sein. Und da dürfen dann von mir aus auch Geometrien mit kurzen 1115mm Radständen dabei sein (wenn das für sinnvoll erachtet wird, ich muss ja nicht alles verstehen), aber auch klassischerer Geometrien mit gemäßigten Kettenstreben, "Semi-Forward-Geos" mit kurzen Kettenstreben (z.b. in Richtung meiner Beschreibung), bis hin zu "Mondraker-like" Forward. Man kann auf verschiedene Arten ein bike erreichen, das am Ende die Ansprüche erfüllt. Manche sind sicher sinnvoller als andere. Die Ausarbeitung sollte nur so laufen, dass in sich gesunde Konzepte entstehen, die Sinn ergeben. Und wenn es mehrere Leute gibt, die ein superkurzes Bike wollen, dann sollen sie das diskutieren; ich muss mich nicht überall beteiligen.

Bevor wir irgendwann zur eigentlichen Geometrie-erarbeitung (was ja auch noch Zeit hat) kommen, wäre es doch sicherlich sinnvoll das Konzept genauer definiert zu haben. Ich meine das beispielsweise im Bezug auf die Gabellänge (Federweg vorne). Hier gab es ja Rufe nach 130-160mm.
Die Mitte (140-150mm, je nach Pike-Verfechter oder nicht) war zwar am meisten genannt, aber das sollte doch erst einmal klar sein. Auch die max. 130mm hinten Angabe, ist ja keine fixe. Wobei ich 130mm mit 200/57mm Dämpfer schon gut fände. Da gibt's ja noch die Möglichkeit mit 200/50mm Dämpfer weniger Hub zu fahren, wie im Nachbar-Thema ja schon mit wohlwollendem Anklang bemerkt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

Hinten 130mm, vorne 140-150mm (Pike als Referenz)


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

Aber warum wollen "wir" uns da so sehr auf die Pike festlegen welche momentan noch gar keine 140mm Federweg bietet bei 650b. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das sich dieses Rad von den anderen im Alutech Portfolio absetzen soll. Das Teibun 1 z.B. kommt ja mit einer 150mm Revelation - ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen das auch hier eine 150mm Gabel verbaut wird/werden soll.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

@Alpenstreicher : Eines würde mich ja zum Verständnis interessieren. Die schreibst oben von "deiner Geometrieskizze". Vielleicht hab ich´s übersehen, aber die finde ich nicht. Ich habe hier meine Geometrievorstellung mit allen Werten und gemäß den Vorgaben (650B und AllMountain-Gabel mit zumindest mal ca.140mm; in meinem Beispiel sind´s 150mm Wegen den Pike-Fanboys, zu denen ich mich übrigens nicht unbedingt zähle). Könntest du mir mal zeigen wo du eine komplette Geometrie mit allen Daten beschrieben hast? Und wenn nicht existend, dann führe doch mal bitte eine komplette, funktionierende Geometrie mit allen Daten, gemäß den Vorgaben auf, so wie du dir diese vorstellst.
Meine Reaktion ist schlichtweg darauf begründet, dass ich von dir immer ein paar Einzelwerte gesehen habe, tielweise ohne Bezug auf Laufradgröße oder Gabellänge und die empfand ich dann schlichtweg als unrealistisch und ein bischen (Ausdrucksweise bitte entschuldigen) "Leute verarschen". Also, bitte mal zeigen, damit man überhaupt verstehen kann, wo du hin willst!


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Aber warum wollen "wir" uns da so sehr auf die Pike festlegen welche momentan noch gar keine 140mm Federweg bietet bei 650b. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das sich dieses Rad von den anderen im Alutech Portfolio absetzen soll. Das Teibun 1 z.B. kommt ja mit einer 150mm Revelation - ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen das auch hier eine 150mm Gabel verbaut wird/werden soll.



Von mir aus kann es auch gerne 140mm haben, aber das Bike könnte sich auch mit gleicher Gabellänge deutlich vom Taibun absetzen. Kürzerer hinterbau, spritzigere Geo, mehr Popp, leichter, schneller, straffer abgestimmt. Und schon ist´s ein ganz anderer Einsatz und die Gabellänge ist die Gleiche. Den Ruf nach 150mm kann ich zumindest nachvollziehen. Pike ist eine super Gabel.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

Die Pike ist durchaus gut. Ich meine aber bei dem Schrei nach 150mm die Forderung nach einem neuem Enduro zu hören sowie die Angst mit weniger Federweg nicht klar zu kommen. Es gibt eben die kleine Schwester der Pike, Revelation. Klein, weil weniger Federweg.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die Pike ist durchaus gut. Ich meine aber bei dem Schrei nach 150mm die Forderung nach einem neuem Enduro zu hören sowie die Angst mit weniger Federweg nicht klar zu kommen. Es gibt eben die kleine Schwester der Pike, Revelation. Klein, weil weniger Federweg.



...und schlechtere Dämpfung sowie dünnere Standrohre. Für den EInsatzzweck sehe ich auch eine stabile, steife Gabel mit leistungsfähiger Dämpfung und gutem Verstellbereich, inkl. HSC und LSC, nicht nur Plattform und Lockout.

Kann aber auch gern eine 35, Mattoc, Deville....sein. (oder kommt noch eine 55 RC3 in 650B?)


----------



## null-2wo (21. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Genau so machen wir es. Wir konzentrieren uns erst auf die hier am häufigsten genannten Features und fügen dann noch Zucker, Sahne und Marshmallows hinzu.
> 
> Wie es weiter geht?
> 
> Wir wollen gemeinsam noch mehr Konzepte durchlinkagen. Bereite dazu gerade den Artikel vor.


lass ma stecken, digger. geh radfahren, du verschwendest das wetter.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...und schlechtere Dämpfung sowie dünnere Standrohre. Für den EInsatzzweck sehe ich auch eine stabile, steife Gabel mit leistungsfähiger Dämpfung und gutem Verstellbereich, inkl. HSC und LSC, nicht nur Plattform und Lockout.
> 
> Kann aber auch gern eine 35, Mattoc, Deville....sein. (oder kommt noch eine 55 RC3 in 650B?)



Sowohl die Pike als auch die Revelation gibt es als RCT3 Varianten. Deine anderen aufgeführten wären natürlich auch Möglichkeiten


----------



## grey (21. Mai 2014)

pike: charger dämpfer (bladder..)
revelation: altbekanntes motion control DNA

RCT3 hin oder her, da besteht schon bisserl ein unterschied.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...und schlechtere Dämpfung sowie dünnere Standrohre. Für den EInsatzzweck sehe ich auch eine stabile, steife Gabel mit leistungsfähiger Dämpfung und gutem Verstellbereich, inkl. HSC und LSC, nicht nur Plattform und Lockout.
> 
> Kann aber auch gern eine 35, Mattoc, Deville....sein. (oder kommt noch eine 55 RC3 in 650B?)



Marzocchi 350 kommt in 140mm. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die echt was wäre. Finde Mattoc auch nicht schlecht und vor allem preislich attraktiv. Bos wäre garantiert super vom Charakter der Gabel her, ist aber halt teuer. RockShox hat da eine kleine Lücke im Programm. Ich finde Revelation mit den dünnen Rohren und etwas betagteren Dämpfung nicht so super. Es ist einfach doof, dass es die Pike nicht in 140mm gibt. Formula ??? Gibt´s die in 140mm? Soll ja ganz gut sein. Interessiert mich auch was hier bei dem Test raus kommt. Marzocchi mit dem neuen Dämpfungssystem könnte Punkten. Soll ja deutlich kontrollierter und straffer sein, aber sensibel. Aber wirklich viel weiß man dazu noch nicht. Suntour: Nicht schlecht. Aber auf dem Level einer Pike / Deville ? Bei Deville käme aktuell eh nur die Deville AM in frage. Zu guter letzt Fox. Fox hat bei 140mm meines wissens nach auch nur die 32 im Angebot. Wäre jetzt auch nicht mein Traum. 34 gibt´s erst bei 150mm.
Ich persönlich wäre aber auch für 140mm, dann bleibt etwas Distanz zum Teibun gewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...und schlechtere Dämpfung sowie dünnere Standrohre. Für den EInsatzzweck sehe ich auch eine stabile, steife Gabel mit leistungsfähiger Dämpfung und gutem Verstellbereich, inkl. HSC und LSC, nicht nur Plattform und Lockout.
> 
> Kann aber auch gern eine 35, Mattoc, Deville....sein. (oder kommt noch eine 55 RC3 in 650B?)



Dann ist ja nach Deinen Anforderungen die Pike auch raus.


----------



## nuts (21. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe schon eher eine kürzere (140 mm) Gabel in dem Bike, um insgesamt ein Stück runter zu kommen. Der reduzierte Federweg sollte uns ein tieferes Tretlager ohne mehr Bodenkontakt ermöglichen, dann will ich nicht die Front unverändert hoch lassen. So langsam beschleicht mich aber eh das Gefühl, dass uns bei der Geo-Diskussion die Themen ausgehen 

Gabeln: BOS gibt's, Manitou gibt's, Formula gibt's, Marzocchi gibt's, Pike kriegen wir auch mit 140. Wird geil


----------



## veraono (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wobei ich 130mm mit 200/57mm Dämpfer schon gut fände. Da gibt's ja noch die Möglichkeit mit 200/50mm Dämpfer weniger Hub zu fahren, wie im Nachbar-Thema ja schon mit wohlwollendem Anklang bemerkt wurde.


Das fände ich auch sehr fein, "Federwegsverstellung" über anderen Dämpfer von c.a. 115mm bis 130mm !



nuts schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon eher eine kürzere (140 mm) Gabel in dem Bike, um insgesamt ein Stück runter zu kommen.


Auslegung auf 140mm Gabel fände ich auch gut, lässt einem immer noch die Möglichkeit eine 150mm Gabel mit etwas flacherem Winkel und geringfügig höherem Tretlager zu fahren (bei den heutzutage üblich megatiefen Tretlagerhöhen, die hier vermutl. auch rauskommen wirde für mich kein Problem).


----------



## sassrigais (21. Mai 2014)

aus neugier: wie stark beeinflusst eine volle trinkflasche (850-1100g), mittig am unterrohr befestigt, das fahrverhalten eines trailbikes?


----------



## m2000 (21. Mai 2014)

Bergab liegt es satter


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dann ist ja nach Deinen Anforderungen die Pike auch raus.


Nö, weshalb? Die Pike hat alles. Die Axon wäre auch nicht übel. Suntour ist gar nicht schlecht. Recht sensibel und Dämpfung ganz gut, zumindest wenn sie ähnlich wie die Durolux ist. Dann gäbe es auch noch XFusion, aber mit recht simpler Dämpfung und daher nur was für Leute, die gern selbst am Shimstack spielen. Die 350er Zocchi ist halt nur RC. Das soll bisher nicht so der Knaller sein, kenne ich aber nicht selbst und die neue Dämpfung erst recht nicht.
Ich persönlich würde auch eine 150 mm Gabel gut finden, nicht nur, weil die Auswahl breiter ist.
Fox will ich nicht. Die 34er Dämpfung wird ja oft bemängelt und ich kann einfach nicht auf dieses Servicemodell. Aber ich will hier keine der bekannten Diskussionen starten. Alutech schnürt ja meist verschiedene schöne Pakete, quasi für jeden etwas.


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nö, weshalb? Die Pike hat alles. Die Axon wäre auch nicht übel. Suntour ist gar nicht schlecht. Recht sensibel und Dämpfung ganz gut, zumindest wenn sie ähnlich wie die Durolux ist. Dann gäbe es auch noch XFusion, aber mit recht simpler Dämpfung und daher nur was für Leute, die gern selbst am Shimstack spielen. Die 350er Zocchi ist halt nur RC. Das soll bisher nicht so der Knaller sein, kenne ich aber nicht selbst und die neue Dämpfung erst recht nicht.
> Ich persönlich würde auch eine 150 mm Gabel gut finden, nicht nur, weil die Auswahl breiter ist.
> Fox will ich nicht. Die 34er Dämpfung wird ja oft bemängelt und ich kann einfach nicht auf dieses Servicemodell. Aber ich will hier keine der bekannten Diskussionen starten. Alutech schnürt ja meist verschiedene schöne Pakete, quasi für jeden etwas.



Naja - Du wolltest doch einstellbare LSC und HSC, oder?


----------



## Karl001 (21. Mai 2014)

Die oben genannten Punkte (die im Lastenheft) geben schon einen sehr guten Rahmen vor. Ich persönlich würde mir zusätzlich wünschen nicht dem Trend zu größeren Laufrädern zu folgen und bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern zu bleiben. Das heißt den Rahmen so konstruieren das er für 26 Zoll konzipiert ist (daraus bleibt die Schritthöhe schön tief, schöne 180mm Federweg wären auch drin, und man bliebe agiler). Mit schönen 180mm Ferderweg vorne und hinten. Also einen netten Freerider mit Tourentauglichkeit. Das wäre für Bikeparkbesucher, als auch für Leute wie mich die gerne selber den Berg erklimmen und sich dann schöne steile stufige Singeltrails ins Tal suchen perfekt.


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Karl001 schrieb:


> Die oben genannten Punkte (die im Lastenheft) geben schon einen sehr guten Rahmen vor. Ich persönlich würde mir zusätzlich wünschen nicht dem Trend zu größeren Laufrädern zu folgen und bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern zu bleiben. Das heißt den Rahmen so konstruieren das er für 26 Zoll konzipiert ist (daraus bleibt die Schritthöhe schön tief, schöne 180mm Federweg wären auch drin, und man bliebe agiler). Mit schönen 180mm Ferderweg vorne und hinten. Also einen netten Freerider mit Tourentauglichkeit. Das wäre für Bikeparkbesucher, als auch für Leute wie mich die gerne selber den Berg erklimmen und sich dann schöne steile stufige Singeltrails ins Tal suchen perfekt.



Könnte natürlich Ironie sein...wobei, so gut verpackt?

Mal in die FAQ bzw. den aller-aller-allerersten Artikel zum ICB 2.0 geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (21. Mai 2014)

Kürzere Gabel ja. 32er Standrohre und Dämpfung aus der Restekiste - eher nein.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich Ironie sein...wobei, so gut verpackt?
> 
> Mal in die FAQ bzw. den aller-aller-allerersten Artikel zum ICB 2.0 geschaut?



Glaub eher er hatte länger Urlaub und um ungestörrt zu sein, hat er ihn hinterm Mond verbracht 

G:


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

Letztendlich reicht es ja aktuell, sich auf eine Baulänge als Referenzmaß festzulegen. Insofern muss man auch nicht gleich alle Gabeln zerreden. Das sollte dann ggf zwischen den typischen 140er und 150er Gabeln liegen ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

@Splash Guter Vorschlag!

Den Kollegen weiter oben hab ich mal mit einem Gewinner Symbol ausgestattet - solch unbeirrtes ignorieren von Einleitungen und Diskussionen zu diesem Thema müssen gewürdigt werden!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Thema einstellbare High- und Lowspeeddämpfung:
Eine nur einstellbare Lowspeeddämpfung ist eigentlich sogar besser. Externe Verstellungen der Highspeeddämpfung haben ihre Nachteile: Die Highspeeddämpfungskreise funktionieren bei guten Gabeln über einen Shimstack (Während Lowspeeddämpfungen Nadelventile sind). Um den Shimstack verstellbar zu machen werden die Shims mit einer Feder vorgespannt, die auf die Plättchen drückt und über die Einstellrädchen erhöht werden kann. Diese Federvorspannung hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Shims sich nicht mehr so sauber und frei bewegen können, wie es ohne die Vorspannung wäre. Das ganze System bekommt etwas mehr einen Federventil-Charkter (ist keins, aber es geht in die Richtung). In der Praxis mach sich das durch ein etwas harsches Verhalten bemerkbar, insbesondere im Mid- und Lowspeedbereich. Das kostet Kraft und nimmt Komfort, ohne aber einen Vorteil zu haben gegenüber einem Shimstack der einfach passt. Das hat nichts mit Durchsacken oder ähnlichem zu tun (das liegt meist viel mehr an der Midspeedabstimmung (also bei den vielen Systemen  an dem Basevalve, das eh nicht von außen Verstellbar ist).
Das ganze ist auch der Grund weshalb quasi jede Tuningkartusche auf dem Markt nur einstellbare Lowspeeddämpfung hat. Die Highspeeddämpfung wird auf den Fahrer geschimt.
Also das ist etwas was Marzocchi bei der 350 und Rock Shox bei den Chragerdämpfern sehr richtig gemacht hat. Ein Grund, weswegen die so gut gehen. Und einstellbar ist die Highspeeddämpfung auch hier. Man muss halt umshimen. Das ist aber bei den allermeisten Fahrern wahrscheinlich einfach nicht notwendig. Da müsste man schon sehr leicht oder schwer sein.
Also von mit aus gerne Pike oder 350.

Und wenn wir sogar Pike in 140mm bekommen, dann sollten wir doch die 140mm festlegen. Da haben wir dann echt die größte Auswahl.
RS Pike, Marzocchi 350, Manitou Matoc, Formula Thirtyfive, Bos Deville AM, Fox 34 gibt´s OEM glaube ich auch in 140mm.
Bei Gabeln wäre ich persönlich nicht bei Fox. Da ist eine Pike schon einiges feiner und ich denke da gehen die Meinungen hier im Forum in die gleiche Richtung. Bei den Dämpfern hoffe ich, dass Fox nicht so kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird, die gehen inzwischen nämlich sehr fein. Jetzt nicht gegen die hochpreis-Konkurenz von CC oder Bos, aber ob ich einen Monarch Plus oder einen Fox Float X gerne hätte würde ich mir 2mal überlegen. Was ich in letzter Zeit feststellen konnte, sprechen die Fox besser an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, dass ohnehin viele Biker mit den ganzen Einstellparametern nicht zurecht kommen.
Meist wird das Fahrwerk versaut, da können weniger Knöpfe schon besser sein.

Mit den Dämpfern gebe ich dir Recht, der RS Monarch+ ist gegen den FloatX hölzern.

Aber das ist eigentlich alles viel zu viel des Guten für ein Lastenheft eine Trailbikes.
Solange der Hinterbau sauber konstuiert ist und Platz für einen AGB ist, kann jeder selbst den Dämpfer aussuchen.

Auch die ganze Fummelei mit Grad Lenkwinkel ändern, 10mm Fedeweg hin oder her halte ich für ein Trailbike viel zu weit hergeholt.
Damit kann man die mangelnde Fahrtechnik nur in der Eisdiele kompensieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Naja - Du wolltest doch einstellbare LSC und HSC, oder?



Stimmt, ist LSC und entsprechende Plattform-Vorwahl, die ja letztlich auch LSC ist. Mein Fehler.

Umschimmen fänd ich auch gar nicht schlimm. Geht das bei der Charger-Dämpfung eigentlich ähnlich einfach, wie bei MiCo? So ein Teil hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Tisch. Ist aber wohl zu sehr OT.

EDIT: Gerade im Netz gesucht und gefunden....ist genauso einfach.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Alpenstreicher : Eines würde mich ja zum Verständnis interessieren. Die schreibst oben von "deiner Geometrieskizze". Vielleicht hab ich´s übersehen, aber die finde ich nicht. Ich habe hier meine Geometrievorstellung mit allen Werten und gemäß den Vorgaben (650B und AllMountain-Gabel mit zumindest mal ca.140mm; in meinem Beispiel sind´s 150mm Wegen den Pike-Fanboys, zu denen ich mich übrigens nicht unbedingt zähle). Könntest du mir mal zeigen wo du eine komplette Geometrie mit allen Daten beschrieben hast? Und wenn nicht existend, dann führe doch mal bitte eine komplette, funktionierende Geometrie mit allen Daten, gemäß den Vorgaben auf, so wie du dir diese vorstellst.
> Meine Reaktion ist schlichtweg darauf begründet, dass ich von dir immer ein paar Einzelwerte gesehen habe, tielweise ohne Bezug auf Laufradgröße oder Gabellänge und die empfand ich dann schlichtweg als unrealistisch und ein bischen (Ausdrucksweise bitte entschuldigen) "Leute verarschen". Also, bitte mal zeigen, damit man überhaupt verstehen kann, wo du hin willst!



Ich hab keine vollständige Geometrie ausgeknobelt, und ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig da was konkretes zu sagen - am Schluß wirds ja doch anders. Nur ein paar ungefähre Eckpunkte:

120 bis 130 mm Federweg, vorne und hinten gleich
Radstand etwa 110 cm
Kettenstreben 425m +/- 5mm
Sattelstütze 74° +/- 0.5°, könnte auch noch etwas flacher werden

Reach 410mm bis 420mm

Lenkwinkel 69° bis 70°
Tiefes Oberrohr, Sattelrohr eher kurz.
Sitzposition gemäßigt
Wie schon zuvor erwähnt: das ist garantiert kein Bike bei dem das Vorderrad nie abhebt oder mit genialer Downhillfähigkeit. Ich kompromittiere diese beiden Eigenschaften ganz bewußt um den Radstand kurz zu bekommen. Man kanns auch positiv formulieren: Das ist ein Rad, bei dem der Fahrer aktiv fahren muss, mit Schwerpunktverlagerung - einfach draufstellen und runterrollen oder bergauf zurücklehnen ist nicht. Dafür _kann_ der Fahrer auch aktiv fahren, d.h. Manual und Wheelie sollten ein Kinderspiel sein, und beim Pumpen und Springen sind weder Federweg, noch Radstand oder Forward-Geometrie im Weg. Tourentauglich wäre sowas auch in einem gewissen Rahmen, dank Sitzposition; die Lauf

Wie steil bzw. technisch kann man mit sowas fahren? Treppen sind easy. Trails bis S3 sind auch kein Problem. Bei S4 kommts dann schon deutlich auf den Skill des Fahrers an. (Mein Nerve 29 ist vorne kürzer, und trotzdem geht das alles ohne Probleme - deshalb meine Zuversicht. Im Unterschied zu diesem Rad klettert das Nerve 29 aber ausgezeichnet.)

Und warum will ich so ein Bike und kein leicht-Enduro? Ganz einfach: Weil ich keine zwei Räder zum Runterfahren brauche, wenn mir noch ein Rad fürs flache Gelände und den Pumptrack fehlt.

@foreigner: Man könnte sich überlegen, zu welchem Grad dieses Rad rauskommt, wenn man deinen Vorschlag einfach mit einer kurzen Gabel ausstattet und eventuell die Rahmengröße eine Nummer kleiner wählt. Allerdings dürfte dabei die Schwierigkeit sein, den Antrieb so abzustimmen, dass er für beide Gabellängen effizient arbeitet.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich hab keine vollständige Geometrie ausgeknobelt, und ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig da was konkretes zu sagen - am Schluß wirds ja doch anders. Nur ein paar ungefähre Eckpunkte:
> 
> 120 bis 130 mm Federweg, vorne und hinten gleich
> Radstand etwa 110 cm
> ...



Ich bin erstaunt wie man über die Geo eines Bikes auf das Fahrkönnen des draufsitzenden schließen kann.
Zudem scheint es auch nur eine Rahmengröße zu geben.

Die meiste Arbeit dürfte sein, dien Threat auszumisten und auf das Wesentliche zu reduziert...


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wie steil bzw. technisch kann man mit sowas fahren? Treppen sind easy. Trails bis S3 sind auch kein Problem. Bei S4 kommts dann schon deutlich auf den Skill des Fahrers an. (Mein Nerve 29 ist vorne kürzer, und trotzdem geht das alles ohne Probleme - deshalb meine Zuversicht. Im Unterschied zu diesem Rad klettert das Nerve 29 aber ausgezeichnet.)
> 
> .....



LOL

Bist Du Dir sicher, was S3 bedeutet?

Ansonsten bau mal - damit müsste ich ja bei den nächsten anstehenden Endurorennen weit vorne landen, wenn S3 kein Problem ist.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Bist Du Dir sicher, was S3 bedeutet?
> 
> Ansonsten bau mal - damit müsste ich ja bei den nächsten anstehenden Endurorennen weit vorne landen, wenn S3 kein Problem ist.



Kurz: ja, ich weiß was S3 ist. Nein, bei einem Endurorennen wirst du mit damit nicht gewinnen. Es ist auf Spiel und Spaß optimiert, nicht auf Abwärts-Geschwindigkeit.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wie man über die Geo eines Bikes auf das Fahrkönnen des draufsitzenden schließen kann.
> Zudem scheint es auch nur eine Rahmengröße zu geben.
> 
> Die meiste Arbeit dürfte sein, dien Threat auszumisten und auf das Wesentliche zu reduziert...



Das sind Angaben für Rahmengröße M - wie auch bei den anderen Geometrien, die hier diskutiert wurden.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Man braucht immer eine Grundgeometrie von der man dann die anderen Größen ableitet und da nimmt man dann halt auch die gängiste. (M oder L, wir hatten uns hier auf M verständigt). @RockyRider66  : Oder was dachtest du denn, wie Geometrien entworfen werden?
@Alpenstreicher : Die von dir gezeigte Geometrie entspricht bis auf ganz kleine Abweichungen eigentlich genau einem aktuellen Canyon Nerve Al. Das ist ein ganz durchschnittliches Touren/Marathonfully. Eigentlichs sollte das bike abfahrtsorientierter als ein solches bike sein. Was an dem Bike auf Spaß, Geländesprünge und ähnliches ausgelegt sein soll weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich nichts. Für mich ein ganz normales Durschnitts-Tourenfully. Bestimmt auch kein schlechtes Rad. Aber ich denke es verfehlt den aufgezeigten Einsatz und etwas besonderes, das irgendwo heraussticht ist es nicht (Zeigt allein schon, dass Canyon so ein Rad hat. [Ich bin kein Canyon-hasser, hab selber eins]).
Schau doch nochmal in die Definition_des_Konzepets und dir auch mal die 2 Videos an, in denen der Einsatz und das was das Bike können soll aufgezeigt werden sollte. Und dann ist vom Federweg und von der Geometrie ein Bike wie das Canyon Nerve AL deiner Meinung nach das ideale Bike dafür ?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man braucht immer eine Grundgeometrie von der man dann die anderen Größen ableitet und da nimmt man dann halt auch die gängiste. (M oder L, wir hatten uns hier auf M verständigt). @RockyRider66  : Oder was dachtest du denn, wie Geometrien entworfen werden?
> @Alpenstreicher : Die von dir gezeigte Geometrie entspricht bis auf ganz kleine Abweichungen eigentlich genau einem aktuellen Canyon Nerve Al. Das ist ein ganz durchschnittliches Touren/Marathonfully. Eigentlichs sollte das bike abfahrtsorientierter als ein solches bike sein. Was an dem Bike auf Spaß, Geländesprünge und ähnliches ausgelegt sein soll weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich nichts. Für mich ein ganz normales Durschnitts-Tourenfully. Bestimmt auch kein schlechtes Rad. Aber ich denke es verfehlt den aufgezeigten Einsatz und etwas besonderes, das irgendwo heraussticht ist es nicht (Zeigt allein schon, dass Canyon so ein Rad hat. [Ich bin kein Canyon-hasser, hab selber eins]).
> Schau doch nochmal in die Definition_des_Konzepets und dir auch mal die 2 Videos an, in denen der Einsatz und das was das Bike können soll aufgezeigt werden sollte. Und dann ist vom Federweg und von der Geometrie ein Bike wie das Canyon Nerve AL deiner Meinung nach das ideale Bike dafür ?



Stimmt, keine extreme Geometrie. Extreme Geometrien sind auch selten ausgewogen  Es ist kein Touren-Fully, denn das Fahrwerk sollte wesentlich straffer und der Rahmen und Laufräder stabiler sein als man das bei einem Touren-Fully macht. Insgesamt ist durch ein flacheres Sitzrohr gegenüber dem Tourer der Sattel nach hinten verschoben, was die Balance leicht in Richtung Abfahrt verschiebt. Zum Tretlager hab ich nix gesagt, würde wohl etwas tiefer werden als bei der AM-Geometrie. Aber ansonsten nicht so viel anders, da stimme ich dir zu. Du weist auf die Videos in der Konzept-Definition hin, mit Codeine und Blur. Das On-One Codeine ist gar nicht soo viel anders: Flacherer Lenkwinkel, 412er Reach eher auf der kurzen Seite, längere Kettenstreben (wohl weil 29er). Das Blur TR hat mit 403mm deutlich weniger Reach als von mir vorgesehen, wobei der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher ist (ergibt dann genau den gleichen Radstand wie bei mir), 429er Kettenstreben bei flacherem Sitzrohr (=> etwa gleiche Sitzposition), einen 125er Hinterbau und Gabeln von 120 bis 140mm. Ich würde hier sogar behaupten, dass es meinem Design verdammt ähnlich ist. Insofern versteh ich die Aufregung nicht, und behaupte frech: ja, mein Rad ist genau für solche Fahrweise und solches Gelände geeignet. Im Vergleich zum Blur ist meine Geometrie Manual-tauglicher und etwas agiler.


Alplenstreicher


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Kurz: ja, ich weiß was S3 ist. Nein, bei einem Endurorennen wirst du mit damit nicht gewinnen. Es ist auf Spiel und Spaß optimiert, nicht auf Abwärts-Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Ist mir nur ein Rätsel, wie man von Deiner (Old-School)  All Mountain Geometrie direkt darauf schließen kann, dass S3 Trails locker zu fahren sind.

Ich fahre z.B. gerne S3 Stellen - ein Bike mit einer Deinem Bike sehr ähnlichen Geometrie hatt ich schon und bin froh mittlerweile deutlich andere Räder zu haben.



Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ....
> Insgesamt ist durch ein flacheres Sitzrohr gegenüber dem Tourer der Sattel nach hinten verschoben, was die Balance leicht in Richtung Abfahrt verschiebt. Zum Tretlager hab ich nix gesagt, würde wohl etwas tiefer werden als bei der AM-Geometrie.
> 
> ...
> ...



Ach so - Du bleibst bei Deinen S4 Trails noch lässig im Sattel sitzen und deshalb ist der flachere Sitzwinkel besser für die Abfahrt.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist mir nur ein Rätsel, wie man von Deiner (Old-School)  All Mountain Geometrie direkt darauf schließen kann, dass S3 Trails locker zu fahren sind.
> 
> Ich fahre z.B. gerne S3 Stellen - ein Bike mit einer Deinem Bike sehr ähnlichen Geometrie hatt ich schon und bin froh mittlerweile deutlich andere Räder zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht behaupten, dass man mit meinem 29er Nerve S3 easy fährt - aber es geht gut. Der Schnellste ist man dabei eher nicht. Manche S4-Sachen gehen auch, aber da steig ich persönlich dann meistens doch lieber ab - bin halt eine Pussy. Das Rad, wie von mir spezifiziert, ist optimal aufgestellt auf Flow-Trails (also S1 und S2), d.h. aber nicht, dass damit nicht mehr geht. Wenn du dir die Videos und Bilder der Konzept-Definition ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass die Trails dort allesamt S1 bis S2 sind.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Stimmt, keine extreme Geometrie. Extreme Geometrien sind auch selten ausgewogen  Es ist kein Touren-Fully, denn das Fahrwerk sollte wesentlich straffer und der Rahmen und Laufräder stabiler sein als man das bei einem Touren-Fully macht. Insgesamt ist durch ein flacheres Sitzrohr gegenüber dem Tourer der Sattel nach hinten verschoben, was die Balance leicht in Richtung Abfahrt verschiebt. Zum Tretlager hab ich nix gesagt, würde wohl etwas tiefer werden als bei der AM-Geometrie. Aber ansonsten nicht so viel anders, da stimme ich dir zu. Du weist auf die Videos in der Konzept-Definition hin, mit Codeine und Blur. Das On-One Codeine ist gar nicht soo viel anders: Flacherer Lenkwinkel, 412er Reach eher auf der kurzen Seite, längere Kettenstreben (wohl weil 29er). Das Blur TR hat mit 403mm deutlich weniger Reach als von mir vorgesehen, wobei der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher ist (ergibt dann genau den gleichen Radstand wie bei mir), 429er Kettenstreben bei flacherem Sitzrohr (=> etwa gleiche Sitzposition), einen 125er Hinterbau und Gabeln von 120 bis 140mm. Ich würde hier sogar behaupten, dass es meinem Design verdammt ähnlich ist. Insofern versteh ich die Aufregung nicht, und behaupte frech: ja, mein Rad ist genau für solche Fahrweise und solches Gelände geeignet. Im Vergleich zum Blur ist meine Geometrie Manual-tauglicher und etwas agiler.
> 
> 
> Alplenstreicher



Was soll der nach hinten verschobene Sattel? In Abfahrt, wie sich die meisten hier wohl vorstellen, steht man.
Und wie du richtig schreibst. Das Codeine ist ein 29er-> laufruhiger, längere Kettenstreben-> macht es ebenfalls laufruhiger -> hat einen 67,5° Lenkwinkel (bei 29er!) -> bessere Abfahrtseigenschaften, 130/140mm Federweg statt 120/120mm ->besser bergab und der Radstand ist zwangsläufig viel länger. Die Geometrie hat absolut nichts mit der des Nerve zu tun.

Das Blur ist näher dran, hat aber auch noch mehr Federweg und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Auch hier etwas abfahrtstauglicher, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass man eine Blur TR - will man es mit einem kurzen Vorbau fahren -  schon in L nehmen muss, damit ein 1,75 -  1,80 Fahrer noch Strecke damit machen kann.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Wir haben die Möglichkeit ein ideales Bike für den Einsatz zu bauen. Nicht "es geht gut" und "der schnellste ist man damit nicht".


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ... Das Rad, wie von mir spezifiziert, ist optimal aufgestellt auf Flow-Trails ....
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Ah ja. Das ist jetzt also schon so allgemein gültig.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was soll der nach hinten verschobene Sattel? In Abfahrt, wie sich die meisten hier wohl vorstellen, steht man.
> Und wie du richtig schreibst. Das Codeine ist ein 29er-> laufruhiger, längere Kettenstreben-> macht es ebenfalls laufruhiger -> hat einen 67,5° Lenkwinkel (bei 29er!) -> bessere Abfahrtseigenschaften, 130/140mm Federweg statt 120/120mm ->besser bergab und der Radstand ist zwangsläufig viel länger. Die Geometrie hat absolut nichts mit der des Nerve zu tun.
> 
> Das Blur ist näher dran, hat aber auch noch mehr Federweg und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Auch hier etwas abfahrtstauglicher, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass man eine Blur TR - will man es mit einem kurzen Vorbau fahren -  schon in L nehmen muss, damit ein 1,75 -  1,80 Fahrer noch Strecke damit machen kann.



Das Blur TR hat fast identischen Federweg (hinten 125mm, vorne 120 bis 140), und kleinere Laufräder (was den flacheren Lenkwinkel ziemlich genau kompensiert).
Wenn man sich ein Blur TR kauft will man keinen kurzen Vorbau fahren, sondern genau das Rad, das die Konstrukteure vorgesehen haben.

Das Codeine dürfte überschlagsmäßig auf einen 115er Radstand kommen - 2cm davon gehen zu Lasten der längeren Kettenstreben, und es hat mehr Federweg.

Bitte, krieg dich wieder ein.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2014)

Warum wird denn hier immer wieder ein 29er zum Vergleich rangezogen welches wir jedoch als Laufradgröße schon ausgeschlossen haben?


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenn man sich ein Blur TR kauft will man keinen kurzen Vorbau fahren, sondern genau das Rad, das die Konstrukteure vorgesehen haben.
> 
> ....



Es tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen - aber der größte Teil Deiner Aussagen der letzten Zeit ist wirklich überholter Quatsch.

Ich werde es damit gut sein lassen und Dich nicht mehr weiter füttern


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen - aber der größte Teil Deiner Aussagen der letzten Zeit ist wirklich überholter Quatsch.
> 
> Ich werde es damit gut sein lassen und Dich nicht mehr weiter füttern



Wenn du so was behauptest wärs doch zumindest angemessen, zu begründen warum du das für Quatsch hältst. Es fällt mir ansonsten sehr schwer, dich ernst zu nehmen.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube es wird Zeit das Thema abzumelden....


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...Das Rad, wie von mir spezifiziert, ist optimal aufgestellt auf Flow-Trails (also S1 und S2), d.h. aber nicht, dass damit nicht mehr geht. Wenn du dir die Videos und Bilder der Konzept-Definition ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass die Trails dort allesamt S1 bis S2 sind.
> ...



Das hier zu bauende Rad ist mir seit der Entscheidung für ein Fully egal, aber sollte es mittlerweile eine allgemeingültige Definition für "Flowtrail" geben, würde die mich sehr interessieren. Die Anwendung der STS in diesem Zusammenhang irritiert mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne da jemanden, der stuft die Isartrails als durchgängig S2 mit Stellenweise S3 ein. Sagt sehr viel über die Allgemeingültigkeit der Skala aus


----------



## ONE78 (22. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum wird denn hier immer wieder ein 29er zum Vergleich rangezogen welches wir jedoch als Laufradgröße schon ausgeschlossen haben?



Weil es auch 29er trailbikes gibt, die man als Referenz heranziehen kann. Codeine und Co....

genauso kann sich wundern warum man 26er nimmt.

es gilt ja rauszufinden, welche Geo zum trailbike gehört und wie sich die zw. Den LRgrößen unterscheidet um dann die beste fürs 650b zu finden.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schau doch nochmal in die Definition_des_Konzepets und dir auch mal die 2 Videos an, in denen der Einsatz und das was das Bike können soll aufgezeigt werden sollte.


Bist du sicher, dass du das selbst auch schon mal gemacht hast? Sein Geometrievorschlag weiter vorne passt wie die Faust auf das im Videobeispiel dargestellte Blur, waehrend du permenent ueber Federwege schwadronierst, die laut deinem Link gar nicht zu Debatte stehen.
Vielleicht waere es hilfreicher fuer die Mitleser, wenn du anstatt von Diskreditierungsversuchen mal konkret darstellen wuerdest, was an seinem Vorschlag oder dem ach so abgestandenem Nerve aus welchem Grund schlecht ist.
Ich moechte uebrigens keine Partei ergreifen, dafuer fahre ich zu schlecht und zu wenige Bikes.


----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Nur ein paar ungefähre Eckpunkte:
> 
> 120 bis 130 mm Federweg, vorne und hinten gleich
> Radstand etwa 110 cm
> ...


Aus "Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts"
"Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie aufweisen"

Der zitierte Geometrie- Entwurf ist für mich aber in den wesentlichen Geometrieeigenschaften genau das, ein Marathon-Fully.  Klar kann man mit so einem Rad auch hervorragend bergab fahren, genauso man wie mit einem Freerider bergauf fahren kann (fördert auch die "Aktivität" des Fahrers).

Ich stelle mir mit dem ICB ein Bike vor, das mir durch weniger Federweg mehr "Bewegungsfreiheit" gibt und nicht eins das mich durch eine Geometrie zu mehr "Aktivität" zwingt, das ist für mich ein grundlegender Unterschied.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Mai 2014)

Tja, dann ist das bereits genannte Blur TR halt ein Marathon-Fully, auch wenn es SC anders sieht, treibt offensichtlich nicht nur Fachjournalisten in den Wahnsinn. Die von Alpenstreicher genannte Geo entspricht mit minimalen Abweichungen der Geo in M bis L:

*Das Blur TR hat so viele Persönlichkeiten, dass es Fachjournalisten in den Wahnsinn treiben kann.*
_Ist es ein aggressives Trailbike für Crosscountry-Spezialisten? Oder das ideale Crosscountry-Bike für Downhiller? Oder die 26 Zoll-Geheimwaffe für Dual Slalom, 4Cross und Slopestyle?
Wie auch immer man es betrachtet, die Kombination von 125mm VPP-Federweg, einem tiefen Tretlager und einem Lenkwinkel von 68 Grad sorgen dafür, dass das Blur TR irrsinnig viel Spaß macht – und allein darauf kommt es an.
_
Vorgenanntes stammt von SC, nicht von mir, schlecht finde ich den Ansatz nicht, ein paar Zahlen könnten in Richtung foreigner korrigiert werden, als Absprungbasis ist das aber nicht schlecht...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Aus "Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts"
> "Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie aufweisen"
> 
> Der zitierte Geometrie- Entwurf ist für mich aber in den wesentlichen Geometrieeigenschaften genau das, ein Marathon-Fully.  Klar kann man mit so einem Rad auch hervorragend bergab fahren, genauso man wie mit einem Freerider bergauf fahren kann (fördert auch die "Aktivität" des Fahrers).
> ...



Es kann sein, dass das für dich ein Marathon-Fully ist. Wenn man Geometrien von Marathon-Fullies ansieht, merkt man aber schnell, dass die doch ein bißchen anders gebaut sind. Dir steht natürlich frei ein Gegenbeispiel zu finden.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wie auch immer man es betrachtet, die Kombination von 125mm VPP-Federweg, einem tiefen Tretlager und einem Lenkwinkel von 68 Grad sorgen dafür, dass das Blur TR irrsinnig viel Spaß macht – und allein darauf kommt es an.


68° sind aber nochmal ein Umterschied zu 69-70° Lenkwinkel (persönlich wäre ich für 67°, nicht wesentlich steiler aber auch nicht flacher)



Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Wenn man Geometrien von Marathon-Fullies ansieht, merkt man aber schnell, dass die doch ein bißchen anders gebaut sind.


Sicher, sind etwas anders aber ein kurzer Radstand in Kombi mit den von dir genannten Lenkwinkeln ist für mich trotz aller Finesse nicht "abfahrtsorientierter" als klassische XC Geometrien von vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (22. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> 68° sind aber nochmal ein Umterschied zu 69-70° Lenkwinkel (persönlich wäre ich für 67°, nicht wesentlich steiler aber auch nicht flacher)
> 
> 
> Sicher, sind etwas anders aber ein kurzer Radstand in Kombi mit den von dir genannten Lenkwinkeln ist für mich trotz aller Finesse nicht "abfahrtsorientierter" als klassische XC Geometrien von vor 10 Jahren.



Ein wesentlicher Unterschied sind die Länge der Kettenstreben - Marathon-Fullies haben da meistens 440 bis 450mm. Bei gleichem Radstand gehen die deshalb besser bergauf und schlechter bergab. Beim Lenkwinkel könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass etwas flacher als die von mir vorgeschlagenen 69° bis 70° wirklich besser wären. Nicht nur wegen der Laufruhe, sondern weil der steile Winkel dem einen oder anderen tatsächlich zu nervös sein könnte, besonders wenn man einen breiten Lenker fahren möchte. Ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ein wesentlicher Unterschied sind die Länge der Kettenstreben - Marathon-Fullies haben da meistens 440 bis 450mm. Bei gleichem Radstand gehen die deshalb besser bergauf und schlechter bergab. Beim Lenkwinkel könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass etwas flacher als die von mir vorgeschlagenen 69° bis 70° wirklich besser wären. Nicht nur wegen der Laufruhe, sondern weil der steile Winkel dem einen oder anderen tatsächlich zu nervös sein könnte, besonders wenn man einen breiten Lenker fahren möchte. Ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Kannst Du eine Frage bitte auch noch beantworten?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...lbike-ergebnisse.702511/page-13#post-12010453


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kannst Du eine Frage bitte auch noch beantworten?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...lbike-ergebnisse.702511/page-13#post-12010453


Nein, ich kenne keine allgemeingültige Definition von Flowtrail. Ich verstehe darunter einen Trail, der flüssig fahrbar ist,
aber ohne technische Hindernisse wie z.B. Baumstämme, Spitzkehren, höhere Aufwärts-Stufen, unregelmäßige Naturtreppen mit hohen Stufen, oder Absätzen die man nicht droppen kann weil es keine nutzbare Landezone gibt. Drops und Sprünge dürfen aber durchaus vorhanden sein (und werden von der STS ja auch nicht abgedeckt). Beispiele findest du in den Videos von der Konzeptdefinition, oder auch der neu aufbereitete "Flow Country Trail" in Flims, oder der Antennentrail am Üetliberg. Die IMBA hat übrigens eine Beschreibung für Flow-Trails, die allerdings etwas enger ist als meine Sicht. Ein flowiger Trail kann durchaus auch ein normaler Wanderweg sein (ich kenn da z.B. ein paar Rheinufertrails).

Hilft dir das?


Alpenstreicher


Nachtrag: Die DIMB hat ebenfalls eine Beschreibung für Flowtrails, in Anlehnung an die IMBA-Beschreibung, aber etwas präziser.


----------



## SCM (23. Mai 2014)

...das ist alles ziemlich..."auffällig" - geht mal lieber nach draußen und fahrt ne Runde. Am besten mit so vielen verschiedenen Rädern wie möglich, um diese abstrakte, jenseits jeder Erfahrung liegende "Diskussion" zu beenden. Euch zockt doch auf dem Trail eh jeder mit nem Hardtail von '96 und 60mm Federweg ab...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> ...das ist alles ziemlich..."auffällig" - geht mal lieber nach draußen und fahrt ne Runde. Am besten mit so vielen verschiedenen Rädern wie möglich, um diese abstrakte, jenseits jeder Erfahrung liegende "Diskussion" zu beenden. Euch zockt doch auf dem Trail eh jeder mit nem Hardtail von '96 und 60mm Federweg ab...



Naja, ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber ich bin diese Woche schon über 6 Stunden gefahren, heute gehts zum Bike-Test, und das Wochendende kommt noch 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber ich bin diese Woche schon über 6 Stunden gefahren, und das Wochendende kommt noch
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher


Dann musst du anders therapiert werden!
Das sitzt tiefer....


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Mai 2014)

Bitte jetzt nicht noch einen Schwanzlängenvergleich a la "Ich fahre öfter als du...." 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Mai 2014)

@SCM, @RockyRider66, @Dakeyras:

Ohje. Es möge der Shitstorm losbrechen, weil die Argumente ausgehen. Ich bin das Wochenende weg, also bitte nicht wundern, wenn keine Antwort kommt. Über das Niveau will ich mich jetzt gar nicht weiter äußern ... 


Alpenstreicher


----------



## SCM (23. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @SCM, @RockyRider66, @Dakeyras:
> 
> Ohje. Es möge der Shitstorm losbrechen, weil die Argumente ausgehen. Ich bin das Wochenende weg, also bitte nicht wundern, wenn keine Antwort kommt. Über das Niveau will ich mich jetzt gar nicht weiter äußern ...
> 
> ...



Da ich keinen Wert in deinen Beiträgen erkenne (sondern eher das Gegenteil), bist Du ab jetzt auf der Ignore-Liste. Das heißt übrigens auch, dass ich eine eventuelle "ich muss das letzte Wort haben egal wie lächerlich ich mich öffentlich mache"-Antwort nicht mehr sehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Wert in deinen Beiträgen erkenne (sondern eher das Gegenteil), bist Du ab jetzt auf der Ignore-Liste. Das heißt übrigens auch, dass ich eine eventuelle "ich muss das letzte Wort haben egal wie lächerlich ich mich öffentlich mache"-Antwort nicht mehr sehen werde.


+1


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Mai 2014)

Ignore-Liste ist ja immer so eine brutale Strafe, insbesondere mit Ankündigung ...


----------



## arghlol (23. Mai 2014)

Naja, ein Stück weit kann ich die Frustration da schon verstehen.
Wenn da einer unbedingt ein Rad haben möchte, dass auf flaches Gelände und Pumptracks zugeschnitten ist, ist das grundsätzlich ja in Ordnung. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass man den Spagat zur abfahrttauglichkeit weiter machen sollte.

Aber wenn der Diskussionsstil einiger Teilnehmer den Schwerpunkt eher auf "quer" als auf "denken" legt, kann das verdammt anstrengend sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2014)

Also bis jetzt wollen eigentlich alle was anderes. Würde man allen Wünschen gerecht werden, dann kann man auch ein AM suchen, mit etwas tieferem Einstieg und einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen.

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Mai 2014)

Na ja, die Geo-Diskussion ist ja momentan Nebenkriegsschauplatz und so weit lagen die Streithähne ja auch nicht auseinander.

Zahlen hin oder her: Was von der Geo gefordert wird, was das Bike können soll, und ob es jemals abgerufen wird oder abgerufen werden kann, sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Aber ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, daß einige hier nach einer eierlegenden Wollmichsau schreien, damit das Bike sie die Strecke runterbringt und nicht umgekehrt  Da fehlt mir die goldene Mitte ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Rahmen (Trek Fuel 29'er mit 120mm) stellt im Moment für mich optisch das absolute Highlight dar ! 
Die geraden Rohre sind ein Traum !
Nicht diese gebogene Hydroform-Sch..... !
Sowas in 27,5" bzw. für mich in 29" mit 130mm....das wär's !
Ich denke der Hinterbau ist auch nicht der schlechteste !


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Mai 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Dieser Rahmen (Trek Fuel 29'er mit 120mm) stellt im Moment für mich optisch das absolute Highlight dar !
> Die geraden Rohre sind ein Traum !
> Nicht diese gebogene Hydroform-Sch..... !
> Sowas in 27,5" bzw. für mich in 29" mit 130mm....das wär's !
> Ich denke der Hinterbau ist auch nicht der schlechteste !



Gefällt! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Na ja, die Geo-Diskussion ist ja momentan Nebenkriegsschauplatz und so weit lagen die Streithähne ja auch nicht auseinander.
> 
> Zahlen hin oder her: Was von der Geo gefordert wird, was das Bike können soll, und ob es jemals abgerufen wird oder abgerufen werden kann, sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Aber ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, daß einige hier nach einer eierlegenden Wollmichsau schreien, damit das Bike sie die Strecke runterbringt und nicht umgekehrt  Da fehlt mir die goldene Mitte ...



Man sollte sich auch mal eingestehen, das man hier das Rad nicht neu erfinden wird. Gibt ja praktisch schon alles 
Viel mehr Wert sollte auf sinnvolle Detaillösungen gelegt werden und eine dem Einsatzzweck angemessene Ausstattung...

Für den (wirtschaftlichen) Erfolg eines Rades ist außerdem wohl das Marketing wesentlich entscheidender als +/- 0,5° LW und 10mm Reach.


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2014)

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich schon mal über ein FuelEx nachgedacht hatte und es da eher Details waren, die mich davon abgehalten haben. Um an dem Beispiel anzusetzen, finde ich die Optik toll, würde aber gerne auf einen propitären Dämpfer genau so gerne verzichten, wie auf PressFit Innenlager. Zudem gibt´s das FuelEx auch "nur" als 26" und 29".

Die Rahmenform des FuelEx finde ich in der Tat auch wunderschön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich schon mal über ein FuelEx nachgedacht hatte und es da eher Details waren, die mich davon abgehalten haben. Um an dem Beispiel anzusetzen, finde ich die Optik toll, würde aber gerne auf einen propitären Dämpfer genau so gerne verzichten, wie auf PressFit Innenlager. Zudem gibt´s das FuelEx auch "nur" als 26" und 29".
> 
> Die Rahmenform des FuelEx finde ich in der Tat auch wunderschön ...



Ich stimme dir voll zu.
Natürlich müsste in "unserem" Bike ein Standard-Dämpfer verbaut werrden und den Pressfit-Schrott braucht echt kein Mensch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2014)

PressFit funktioniert einwandfrei wenn man richtiges Werkzeug und Fett wie beim geschraubten Standard hat.
Dem Rahmenbauer bietet es ein breiteres Trertlagergehäuse.


----------



## veraono (23. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ein wesentlicher Unterschied sind die Länge der Kettenstreben - Marathon-Fullies haben da meistens 440 bis 450mm.


Trek y 5 Bj 2001 Kettenstrebe 425mm, Lenkwinkel mit 90mm Gabel 70°, Radstand bei M (c.a.) 1100mm, Tretlagerhöhe 33cm.
Ich bins gefahren, war gut, DAMALS....
Und damit ist auch für mich dieses leidige Thema beendet.


----------



## veraono (23. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man sollte sich auch mal eingestehen, das man hier das Rad nicht neu erfinden wird. Gibt ja praktisch schon alles
> Viel mehr Wert sollte auf sinnvolle Detaillösungen gelegt werden und eine dem Einsatzzweck angemessene Ausstattung...
> 
> Für den (wirtschaftlichen) Erfolg eines Rades ist außerdem wohl das Marketing wesentlich entscheidender als +/- 0,5° LW und 10mm Reach.



Klar, hier gehts mehr um Evolution als um Revolution. Ich persönlich hätte mir ein etwas "extravaganteres" Konzept (für meinen Fall z.B. mit noch etwas weniger FW hinten und noch etwas mehr FW vorne gewünscht, was es aber natürlich auch schon gibt) und finde es aus Forenuser-Perspektive schade, dass es keine Abstimmung über das Grundkonzept gab (unabhängig vom Ergebnis), kann es aber aus Herstellersicht verstehen, dass sich das Grundkonzept ins bestehende Portfolio einfügen muss und man sich keinen Exoten ins Program holen will.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> PressFit funktioniert einwandfrei wenn man richtiges Werkzeug und Fett wie beim geschraubten Standard hat.
> Dem Rahmenbauer bietet es ein breiteres Trertlagergehäuse.



Wo du es gerade ansprichst - ich bin da ganz klar für Schrauben. Diese Werkzeug hat so gut wieder jeder Radfahrer daheim und es ist technisch kein Fortschritt die Lager einzupressen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Mai 2014)

Das BB92-Pressfit-Lager in meinem 29'er Giant Anthem X hat jetzt gerade mal 8Monate gehalten !!!
Traurig genug !
ABER : Jetzt versucht mal das Lager (mit dem richtigen Werkzeug...ja das habe ich) aus dem Carbonrahmen
wieder heraus zu bekommen ohne Gegenlagerpunkt um den Rahmen irgendwo anzulehnen.

Das eigene Bein federt noch zu sehr und weh tut das evtl. auch noch !
Da lob ich mir die guten alten Shimano-Schraublagerschalen die bekommt jedes Kleinkind raus !
Is doch wahr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. Mai 2014)

eben! das ist ein aspekt von wartungsarmut, die nicht grundlos auf der prioritätenliste steht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2014)

Sofern wir nicht selbst Pressfit auswählen, wird Alutech wohl kaum auf die Idee kommen, sowas zu verbauen.....meine Einschätzung. Also ruhig Blut und Konzentration auf die wichtigen Dinge


----------



## Splash (25. Mai 2014)

Da Innenlager einfach ein Verschleissteil sind, tendiere ich klar zu BSA. 

Hat Pressfit eigentlich überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil ausser der billigeren Erstmontage für Bikehersteller? Auf mich wirkt so was abschreckend, war beim Trek FuelEx eines der KO-Kriterien, weswegen ich es nicht gekauft hatte ...


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> Da Innenlager einfach ein Verschleissteil sind, tendiere ich klar zu BSA.
> 
> Hat Pressfit eigentlich überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil ausser der billigeren Erstmontage für Bikehersteller? Auf mich wirkt so was abschreckend, war beim Trek FuelEx eines der KO-Kriterien, weswegen ich es nicht gekauft hatte ...



Breitere Abstützung - mehr Steifigkeit oder weniger Gewicht oder gar beides. Bin aber auch kein Fan.


----------



## m2000 (25. Mai 2014)

#nuts mehr Stress für 'el mechanico' beim austauschen kommt auch noch auf die Liste


----------



## tibo13 (25. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Breitere Abstützung - mehr Steifigkeit oder weniger Gewicht oder gar beides. Bin aber auch kein Fan.



Das sind letztendlich auch nur wieder Marketingargumente, die rechnerische wahrscheinlich belegbar sind, für 99% der Nutzer aber keinen spürbaren/erfahrbaren Vorteil bringen. Die hinlänglich bekannten Nachteile bei Wartung/Austausch wird hingegen jeder Nutzer zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2014)

Mit der breitern abstützung lassen sich kürzere streben realisieren, eher beim Hardtail wichtig...

mit der wartung und (de-)montage hatte ich bisher auch noch keine probleme


----------



## IceQ- (25. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sofern wir nicht selbst Pressfit auswählen, wird Alutech wohl kaum auf die Idee kommen, sowas zu verbauen.....meine Einschätzung. Also ruhig Blut und Konzentration auf die wichtigen Dinge


Ich hoffe ich mal stark.


Aber in der Diskussion kann ich irgendwie noch nichts richtig zielstrebiges erkennen, oder überlese ich es?


----------



## nuts (26. Mai 2014)

In der Diskussion hier? Ne, das Lastenheft ist durch und gut.

Nebenan kristallisieren sich bereits die Hinterbaukonzepte heraus, die wir zu Abstimmung stellen werden.


----------



## Kharne (27. Mai 2014)

Dann mach hier halt mal zu. Genau wie den ersten Kinematikthread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

